# February Love Bugs



## Krippy

Thought I would start a due in February 2017 thread! Please join and tell us a little about yourself! 

This will be baby #4 for me and I'm due February 3rd. I have a little boy in heaven who is 4, a little boy who is 3 and a little girl who is 20 months old!

*DUE DATE LIST*
SanJan~ 
happy138~
youmgmomttc~
MrsW1986~
Bumbleberry~early February
PubMissus~February 2nd 
Lorpezlza~February 2nd
Krippy~February 3rd
Tryingagain3~February 4th
Breeelizabeth~February 7th
PaiytonsMummy~February 10th
Daemon~February 10th
USAFWife319~February 10 or 12
SamerSue~February 10th
EllaD93~February 13th
AllStar~February 14
RedRose19~February 15th
2nd Time~February 15th
Alyssa.s~February 15th
0203~February 15th
Thyite~February 16th
RyliesMummy~February 16th
Serenas_song~February 17th
glong88~February 19th
2have4kids~February 20th
Traveling mom~February 21st
mommytobe11~February 21st
wouldluvabub~February 23rd
~curiosity~~February 23rd
ProudArmyWife~February 26th


----------



## SamerSue

My name is Samantha. My doctor just confirmed my pregnancy today, and she has put my due date as 2/10/2017 (though I'm putting my date as somewhere between 2/5 and 2/9). 

This will be the first child for me and my husband. :) 

One of my best friends is telling me that I need to go long, and have the baby on 2/17, as that is her birthday (and my parents wedding anniversary - but more because of her birthday).


----------



## bumbleberry

Can I join too? I'm due on the cusp of Jan/Feb so I could go either way! My dd1 was 2 weeks overdue so it's likely I'll go into Feb :)


----------



## Krippy

Quiet group so far! Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, congratulations to everyone here, next year will be very exciting!
Our due date is Feb 20th. This will be our second, our wee girl was 8 months old this week. She's the spark in our lives, a miracle baby after 6 years of ttc, 6 failed ivf's and being on the adoption list. We possibly have twins on the way now which would push us back to a Jan due date. We'll know by the 7 week scan in July. But if it's a singleton it'll be Feb for sure. It was really important to us to have our kids as close in age as possible so we did another ivf and the test had a glowing second line after just 3 days after transfer. 
:bunny::dance::wohoo:


----------



## bumbleberry

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, congratulations to everyone here, next year will very exciting!
> Our due date is Feb 20th. This will be our second, our wee girl was 8 months old this week. She's the spark in our lives, a miracle baby after 6 years of ttc, 6 failed ivf's and being on the adoption list. We possibly have twins on the way now which would push us back to a Jan due date. We'll know by the 7 week scan in July. But if it's a singleton it'll be Feb for sure. It was really important to us to have our kids as close in age as possible so we did another ivf and the test had a glowing second line after just 3 days after transfer.
> :bunny::dance::wohoo:

Aw how exciting, congratulations. Must be exciting to know there is a big possibility of twins too! Good luck :)


----------



## 2nd time

Hi can I join this is a suprised number 7 for us . Haven't told dh yet as he mat well freak out. Due 
15/02/17 I already have two Feb birthdays and two March lol must just be my fertile time of year lol


----------



## USAFWife319

Hi ladies! I'm expecting #3 due around 2/12/2017. I lost my first pregnancy due to a blighted ovum and had a threatened miscarriage with my son. I delivered him December 1, 2014 and he passed away on 3/25/2015. My husband and I started trying in January and got a positive pregnancy test this past Wednesday. I had blood work done today and I will get it back tomorrow.


----------



## 2have4kids

USAF Sorry to hear about your loss! Hopefully everything goes smoothly for all of us. It sounds like many of us have been through quite alot trying to get a family going.

2nd time hi! Wow, 7 is a pretty big family! Congrats!

Bumbleberry if it's twins we'll have hit the jackpot. I hope beyond all hope that it is. It would give me 3 beautiful giggling cherubs to fill our home with. I couldn't ask for anything more - I'd be the hsppiest person on earth!


----------



## USAFWife319

Is there a Facebook group yet?


----------



## AllStar

Hi ladies. I got what I hope is a sticky bfp this morning! Due date so far is Valentine's Day! This will be baby number 4 for us but with having had a mc before, I can't really relax until later on in the pregnancy, if at all!

Congrats to all you ladies, looking forward to sharing the journey with you all :)


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies can i join in? I got my bfp 4 days ago at 9 dpo but since id the triggershot i was scared it was just the shot, but its gotten darker since then and todays glaring so ive finally excepted i am definitely pregnant. Im due feb 15th going by my ovulation date, which is hilarious for me because i was due june 15th with my son, he came in the 14th, so if this baby copys his big brother i could end up with a valentine baby.
Im so happy to be here after 3.5 years trying for baby 2!


----------



## 2nd time

Hi redrose we have the same due date congratulations


----------



## 2nd time

Being my 7th I'm convinced it will be twins lol


----------



## RedRose19

Ive got a small chance it could be twins too as id two follicles! :) 4 weeks tomorrow yay


----------



## 2have4kids

RedRose19 said:


> Ive got a small chance it could be twins too as id two follicles! :) 4 weeks tomorrow yay

Ok that would be great to have another set of twins! I just did a test and the clear blue came out as 2-3 weeks pregnant at 7dp5dt. I'm going for my first beta blood test today and another on Thursday to see the doubling rate. Are they giving you betas too?


----------



## RedRose19

No they dont do that here, ill have to wait for my scan in a few weeks. I just did fsh injections, scan at cd showed two follicles triggered next day and i was wondering if i even ovulated lol but i must of! Ive a feeling we just one because even though the tests aresteadily getting darker nothing that would suggest twins tho but ill be happy with 1 its been so long!


----------



## bumbleberry

Congrats to the new ladies with BFPs :happydance:

It will be exciting to see how many sets of twins there may be!

Hope everyone is feeling ok at this early stage? 

AFM recovering from a bout of sinusitis which has floored me. But I get my first mw appt next week so that is something to look forward to :)


----------



## RedRose19

Im in such disbelief still ladies! I cant believe im gonna have anotuer baby or two haha! Today is snailing by and i reckon will the first few weeks will be slow


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hi ladies, super early for me but I'm cooking a little valentines day baby too! EDD 16th Feb. Congratulations to you all x


----------



## Lorpezlza

Could I join too please ladies. Surprise bfp due 2/2/17. This will be my 4th (12, 7, 6) (their father passed away) and ohs 1st. 3 previous mcs so every niggle and toilet run has me in a panic but keeping everything crossed. Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Congratulations


----------



## USAFWife319

Nurse just called with my levels from yesterday. She said they're 194 and I'm going back tomorrow to make sure they double. She said they have me at 4w5d based on my lmp. My cycles are a bit longer than normal though. I'm trying not to worry but it scares me


----------



## Krippy

USAFWife319 said:


> Nurse just called with my levels from yesterday. She said they're 194 and I'm going back tomorrow to make sure they double. She said they have me at 4w5d based on my lmp. My cycles are a bit longer than normal though. I'm trying not to worry but it scares me

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little boy. I really hope your numbers double!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Krippy

Welcome to all the new members!!! I will make a list of people and due dates during nap time today! 

I've been feeling ok...tired with that yucky hollow feeling especially in the evenings!


----------



## RedRose19

I've intense uti like cramping and on off nausea here. Not to mention always tired and dizzy when I bend down


----------



## Krippy

RedRose19 said:


> I've intense uti like cramping and on off nausea here. Not to mention always tired and dizzy when I bend down

Crazy cramping for me too... Always freaks me out. I hate the first tri!!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128552;&#128552;


----------



## 2have4kids

Krippy said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> I've intense uti like cramping and on off nausea here. Not to mention always tired and dizzy when I bend down
> 
> Crazy cramping for me too... Always freaks me out. I hate the first tri!!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Click to expand...

I never get anything, no ms, no cramping, nada. It's unnerving! But I take magnesium supplements and my doc said it helps kill ms and cramping/active legs. I work out alot and magnesium helps relax me in the evenings. I wonder if that's why I never get ms? Also eating high protein low carb and what someone on the first tri boards said was the spikes in blood sugar from carby food spur on ms. For someone like me who's struggled to get pregnant I'd appreciate feeling something! Maybe if I'm having twins I'll get to feel something this time. I think I'd laugh if I was hanging over a toilet tbh!!:haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Well I told dh this morning and he hasn't come home from work guess he's taking it well


----------



## AllStar

2nd time said:


> Well I told dh this morning and he hasn't come home from work guess he's taking it well

Hopefully he's just had to work later? 

I haven't told dh yet either because he's working away this week and I can't decide wether to do it over the phone or wait til he's home?! We really didn't think this month was it so we never made plans for if I found out while he was away.


----------



## AllStar

I'm just getting little twinges now and then and feeling really sick really quickly as soon as I'm hungry but so far that's it. I had no sickness at all with 2 of mine and was so seriously ill with the other so waiting to see how this one goes :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

So who's a first timer and who's already got children? Look forward to spending the next 8 months with you all :flow:


----------



## AllStar

We have three, our boys are 1.5 and 6 and our daughter is 4. So fourth and final baby for us :)


----------



## RedRose19

I have one son, he's 4next week :) he's my special little boy, he is autistic so he's the mentality of about 2.5 and for ages I worried what he would be like with a sibling but lately he's been getting on with other children so well I know he's ready as well as me and dh :) so makes it more exciting


----------



## RyliesMummy

Aw that's awesome your son is ready too, I have two from a previous relationship so this is our first together.


----------



## SamerSue

This is my first pregnancy, and will be the first child for both me and my husband. :) He was firmly in the no kids and no marriage camp... and then he met me. LOL


----------



## 2have4kids

Lol Samersue that's funny, well done at converting that man!

I've got an 8 month old wee one and from the beta today it's looking like twins! 199 @ 7dp5dt. There's a good study on hcg levels that shows you can predict with some certainty singletons vs twins just off the first beta score. Apparently 13 days past conception or 7 days past transfer date with 5 day ivf, first beta for singletons should be between 20-105 and twins should be between 60 and 160. My beta was 199 at 7:30am this morning :bunny::dance:


----------



## marley17

Hi girls, hope you dont mind me joining, im expecting my second baby, i already have a 4 year old lil boy. Ive had two losses at 7 weeks. So I'm hoping this one will be less eventful!! I have an early scan tomorrow, so nervous :wacko: hope your all feeling ok? Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Well dh did come home he had been to a toy shop to get something for our others guess I was just panicking. 

We have dd6 dd5 ds4 dd2 an angel and dd14 months so number seven for us I love having a big family but we had said no more so I bined all my baby stuff whoops guess god had other plans.


----------



## Krippy

This will be number 4 for us and our last! Welcome new members... I will update the list later if you wouldn't mind giving your EDD. &#128522;


----------



## RedRose19

I took a digi today and was delighted with 1-2 pregnant as im only 4 weeks today so perfect really. Im gonna stop testing now as its just gonna drive me insane. 
But the digital let me relax


----------



## AllStar

RedRose19 said:


> I took a digi today and was delighted with 1-2 pregnant as im only 4 weeks today so perfect really. Im gonna stop testing now as its just gonna drive me insane.
> But the digital let me relax

I ordered digi tests from Amazon and they are supposed to be here tomorrow. Once I do them and if they're all good, I'm going to stop testing too!


----------



## RedRose19

The nausea hit me hard and suddenly today while shopping and I'm now cooking for my family trying not to barf on it


----------



## RyliesMummy

RedRose19 said:


> I took a digi today and was delighted with 1-2 pregnant as im only 4 weeks today so perfect really. Im gonna stop testing now as its just gonna drive me insane.
> But the digital let me relax

I did the exact same thing and got the same result! I'm 4w today too.
https://imageshack.com/a/img924/8780/SF627c.jpg


----------



## USAFWife319

Second round of bloods today bleating they've doubled!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Usaf congrats! 

RiliesMummy ha, my photo from Tuesday looks almost exactly like yours.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Glad I'm not the only POAS addict! I still have 2 FRERs and 1 CB digi which I will probably use over the next couple of days haha x


----------



## AllStar

I've felt sick today too and nearly threw up giving my youngest a yoghurt! :-/


----------



## AllStar

Loving the test photos ladies!


----------



## RyliesMummy

The only symptom I've had really is tiredness, no matter how much sleep I get I'm always tired, this growing a human really takes it out of you! x


----------



## RedRose19

I know I got a positive digital today but part of me is worried something is gonna happen, my boobs seem to be sore on off , nausea same, cramping on off. I'm only just 4 weeks today so am I right thinking 1-2 is normal for that time? I'm not used to testing slowly I was 5.5 weeks when I found out I was pregnant with my son. So all my tests were dark and got 3+ on digi


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yes, totally normal, I was the same with my youngest and my eldest was a surprise I didn't find out until 10 weeks! So being 4 weeks and knowing is new for me it's weird not having symptoms other than a bit of stretching sensation in my stomach but I feel that might be psychological lol x


----------



## USAFWife319

Levels were 194 on Monday and 520 today!!


----------



## glong88

USAFWife319 said:


> Levels were 194 on Monday and 520 today!!




That's brilliant Hun :)


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Can I join in? I got a very very faint +ve on Sunday and a slightly better one on Tuesday. I'm not sure of the EDD yet. I have a scan appointment on 21st so, will know it by then.

We are hoping that this will be our rainbow baby. I'm already dreading this 9 months - I don't think I'll be stress free till I have a healthy wriggling baby in our arms..

Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :flower:


----------



## RyliesMummy

SanJan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join in? I got a very very faint +ve on Sunday and a slightly better one on Tuesday. I'm not sure of the EDD yet. I have a scan appointment on 21st so, will know it by then.
> 
> We are hoping that this will be our rainbow baby. I'm already dreading this 9 months - I don't think I'll be stress free till I have a healthy wriggling baby in our arms..
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :flower:

Welcome, :hugs: hoping this is your rainbow! X


----------



## 2nd time

I feel sick and had bad cramps yesterday but I have had them with my other pregnancy's . I'm going to buy sea bands today and hopefully get some liquid folic acid as I can't take tablets. I feel like my belly is already getting bigger which I know sounds crazy but after six pregnancies I guess my body just thinks here we go again lol. I'm also quite thin so itight move sooner.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Sanjan, happy and healthy 9 months to you too. 

Brilliant numbers USAF!! 

2nd time, by the evening I'm so bloated I easily look 6 months pregnant lol. 

Dh is still away, he's home Monday. I can't decide to tell him over the phone/send a picture or to wait until he's home?! I keep changing my mind. I saw a couple of people are waiting til Father's Day which I think is lovely, just don't think I could do it!! Lol


----------



## RyliesMummy

I couldn't not tell my SO, I caved as soon as I did the test, he didn't fully believe it till we did the digi and he saw the word Pregnant haha. I have however taken a picture of my DS(4) holding the digital, which he was told is a pen :haha: and put it in my dad's fathers day card so I can't wait for that! What about just getting a fathers day card from one of the online sites but change it to "you're going to be a daddy" and give him it before fathers day? That's super cute.

Re the bloating though.. I'm not sure how I'm fitting into my work trousers today! Went out with a friend last night for food and had to unbutton my jeans too! I get ginormous when I'm pregnant though so it's to be expected really!


----------



## RedRose19

I didn't tell dh until my tests got darker as I was scared it was the trigger so I told him at 11dpo . And I didn't believe it myself til I'd done a digi I feel much better now. Heading to the drs today for bloods etc :)I rang the fertility clinic they were delighted! Booked me in for a scan in 3 weeks! So I'll be 7 weeks eeek


----------



## 2nd time

I loose weight when pregnant over the past five I have lost a total of 84lb nor sure I have much left if I lose another 28lb this time but I guess my dr will be on to it soon


----------



## RedRose19

I lost weight with my son too. But I ate badly then once nausea was gone so I need to be good this time! I wanna look pregnant not like I've eaten too many pies lol


----------



## AllStar

I really want to tell him but phone signal is shocking where he is and the only place he gets a good enough signal to have a proper call is in the hotel restaurant! I don't want to tell him when he's surrounded by workmates! Lol thought about texting him a picture but he'd still only be able to call me from the restaurant?! I reeeeallly want to tell him though! 

I definitely understand the need to unbutton the jeans! 

I'm still on edge too, I'm thinking of paying for an early scan. Since having mc, I think I'll drive myself silly waiting for a 12 week one. 

I got pregnant 1-2 on a digital today, if I'm 4 weeks 2 days (ish) does that sound about right?


----------



## SanJan

Thanks everyone :hugs:

What's the next milestone you all are looking forward too? I'm hoping that 21st would come soon so that I can get a scan done so that'll be the next milestone for me.


----------



## 2nd time

Booking in on 5/7/16 is my milestone will take for ever but I love my me she told me last time she didn't want to see me for a year. It's been 14 month so I was good lol


----------



## 2nd time

I'm really worried about announcing this one ton people last time we didn't tell mil until after the birth which admittedly was a bit mean bit no one will be happy for us it puts a downer on everything


----------



## 2nd time

I'm really worried about announcing this one ton people last time we didn't tell mil until after the birth which admittedly was a bit mean bit no one will be happy for us it puts a downer on everything


----------



## RedRose19

Just back from drs, they did bloods and booked another appt for next Friday for more.Bloods, I also rang fertility clinic she told me scan in 3 ish weeks so waiting for my letter for that! Should come by Monday, another date to add to the calendar!


----------



## RyliesMummy

2ndtime doesn't matter what anyone else thinks it's your baby not theirs! I'm sure there will be some comments regarding mine as myself and my SO have been together 10 months but I was with my other children's father 8 years and wasn't half as happy as I am now, we both have children and both wanted one more, he's a fantastic dad and although people might think it's too soon we discussed it at great length before trying and are both over the moon it's happened so quickly for us. Plus he's 8 years older than me so no time link the present :haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm dreading telling work though as some people can be such gossips and we aren't planning on telling our children until after the 12w scan and I definitely don't want people finding out before the children do. My job is quite demanding though and a fair bit of lifting involved, so I'm hoping when I see the doctor next week he can give me some sort of note to ask for light duties without mentioning the P word. Until then I guess I'll have to get creative in my excuses!


----------



## RedRose19

You could say you've a sore back maybe ? So no lifting? not lying really as pregnancy brings a lot of back pain. So I know it's early but has anyone got any inkling as to what they are having? My gut feeling this time is girl, but I'd be happy with a boy too


----------



## AllStar

Back pain sounds a good idea. 

We'd be happy either way but getting girl vibes for some reason lol


----------



## 2nd time

No idea re sex four girls and one boy already I found out with four and had a suprise last time pretty sure I will be team yellow although it might be good to prepare my poor son for another sister lol. Last time he was so upset and asked if the boy was still in my tummy


----------



## 2nd time

I am developing back pain wink wink ad I have some heavy lifting to avoid too lol


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yeah that was my exact excuse, I do get back pain anyway after my last pregnancy, I had 4 failed epidurals and get a fair amount of pain from that so they already know I won't arouse room much gossip! It's worse than a playground some days here :haha:


----------



## SamerSue

I go on June 22 for my first appointment with the midwife. The woman I spoke to told me that they can't do ultrasounds at their office, and probably won't book me in for the until 20 weeks. I don't want to wait that long!


----------



## 2nd time

That's ages push for an early one. We get two in the uk


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, wellI hot the second beta back and it's high! First was 199, second - 48 hours later- was 644.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Looks like there's a few of us due on the same day!


----------



## alyssa.s

Hi girls! I'm Alyssa, pregnant with #1! Not exactly sure on my due date yet as Doctor won't see my quite yet. Apps say February 15th. I have my fingers crossed because I also got pregnant in March which ended in a chemical about 3 days later. I am optimistic because my FRER's are progressing and CB digi went from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks which did not happen with the chemical!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Congratulations and welcome Alyssa


----------



## SanJan

Congratulations Alyssa! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower:

@SamerSue - that's ages away. Here, we get a scan offered at 8w & 12-13W before that. As for me, since I'm in high risk, I have scan before that on 21st June - I should be 6.5-7W around that time.


----------



## RyliesMummy

I've just had to register at a new doctors surgery so having to wait for them to register me and fetch my details from previous doctors so I can get an appointment, I suppose given I'm only 4w2d there's no real rush at the moment, but I need something to count down to!


----------



## AllStar

I won't get a scan until 12 weeks here but I think we'll book a private one. 

Congrats Alyssa! There's lots due on the 15th! :) 

I told my husband last night! Had to be over text because he's away but had to tell him. He's really happy!! And I'm even more excited now I've told him. Going to wait a few more weeks til we tell our kids and others though I think. Although I want to tell my sister lol. Has anyone else told others yet?


----------



## 2have4kids

My mom & sister know, we're going to announce to everyone else in August after the chromosomal testing comes clear. And we're going to set up a little photoshoot for a 'big sister training camp' with 2 cabbage patch dolls in the back yard for our DD if it's twins on the way.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Just got my booking appointment but have to attend an early bird appointment first? Not heard of this before x


----------



## RedRose19

I got my scan dates through already :happydance:
It's exactly 4 weeks from today July 8th, so I'll be 8weeks 2 days so should see heartbeat etc I'm glad I've a date to count down to


----------



## bumbleberry

RyliesMummy said:


> Just got my booking appointment but have to attend an early bird appointment first? Not heard of this before x

This sounds very similar to what we have to do. It's changed since I've had my DD1. 

I have to go to a midwife session held on a Thursday morning, it's not private and you attend with other people as well, but can't attend till your 8 weeks minimum, then the midwife will arrange the booking in appt.


----------



## RyliesMummy

bumbleberry said:


> RyliesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Just got my booking appointment but have to attend an early bird appointment first? Not heard of this before x
> 
> This sounds very similar to what we have to do. It's changed since I've had my DD1.
> 
> I have to go to a midwife session held on a Thursday morning, it's not private and you attend with other people as well, but can't attend till your 8 weeks minimum, then the midwife will arrange the booking in appt.Click to expand...

That's what the receptionist told me you can't attend a booking appointment without first attending the early bird appointment, I see the reasoning but it seems a little pointless, I've already had two children I know the screening offered during pregnancy, I don't drink or smoke and I was taking folic acid while TTC and will continue to do so, it just means taking time off work for something that I feel isn't really necessary. Anyway that's my little rant for the day!


----------



## glong88

Hello.

I'm scared to join, so just saying a little hello for now.

EDD 19th Feb. Digital 1-2 last night at 11DPO. Had a miscarriage last mont at 6weeks :( no period since


----------



## RyliesMummy

:hugs: welcome over from June testers x


----------



## RedRose19

Welcome and ive everything crossed for you!

My nausea is very minimal and i cant understand, i have read apparently it can depend on gender too, now i know its early days so i could be head in the toilet by next week, but apparently if your carrying a boy it can make you sicker than with girls, no idea if its true, something to do with hormones being different! 
Im just looking for why i don't feel as sick this time, bit nervous saying thwt i was 5 weeks when nausea hit with my son lol


----------



## RyliesMummy

That was true for me my morning sickness was so much worse with DS than DD


----------



## RedRose19

My morning sickness was not terrible, just worse than now lol,
I guess time will tell, i do suspect im carrying a girl this time, just a gut feeling so i guess I'll have to wait til September to know!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm hoping for a girl but with one of each I'm not too fussed x


----------



## Krippy

Welcome everyone! I will add newcomers to the list later on today! This is getting exciting!


----------



## 2nd time

I have a bloated tummy I feel like it looks pregnant my dh said it prob is but not noticeable to a stranger lol since number 2 my belly had popped early and as I'm thin with a flat tum (if a bit wobbly lol) I guess I might get a bump sooner


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm very bloated too it does look like a bump but it fluctuates throughout the day, it's worse at night. Had my first wave of nausea today too, that and being tired and snappy have been my only symptoms really.


----------



## 2have4kids

Doctor booked my 1st u/s for june 30 :bunny::dance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

I don't think I'll be getting mine until late July early August, seems so long away!


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, that is a while away. You guys have a better healthcare system but it's at the expense of small things like early scans. But some of my friends say you can do private scans if you want. Is it expensive? This is you're #3 tho so you are a bit of an expert at this anyways :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

Ive an early scan too thankfully, but ill have to pay for my own gender scan! They dont tell you here unless you go private


----------



## Tryingagain3

Can I join too pls going by my lmp I'm due 31/01/17 but I ovulated late so I'm almost certain my dates will change by a few days when I go for my 12 week scan. How is everyone?? X


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya tryingagain! Welcome :)


----------



## glong88

11dpo to 13dpo :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tryingagain3

Thank you redrose! And hi Glong :wave: 
Fancy seeing you here haha! X


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Thank you redrose! And hi Glong :wave:
> Fancy seeing you here haha! X

Hello honey xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

I caved and did a digi last week sunday it said not pregnant now I got this
 



Attached Files:







20160611_111913.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedRose19

What does your digital say now? How far along are you? I took a digital at 4 weeks exactly and I got 1-2 I was really hoping the next one would be 2-3 but wondering how long I should wait for it to progress, I'm tempted to do it tomorrow but know really I should wait til Wednesday


----------



## USAFWife319

glong88 said:


> 11dpo to 13dpo :cloud9:


Those are beautiful!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BabyPJ

Just tested positive on Wednesday after my missed period. EDD is February 13 based off last period. This will be our first baby. We're getting ready to move across the country in a week or two so lots of big things to deal with. (Husband is military.)


----------



## 0203

Congratulations to everyone :wave:

I'd like to cautiously join too please. Got a faint bfp yesterday and another one today, need to go out and buy another test I think because they were cheapies. Still in a bit of shock, it was our first month ttc, took us nearly a year for our DS and had two chemicals so really wasn't expecting this! So happy though but quite nervous. EDD is 15th February


----------



## RedRose19

Welcome all the newbies &#128522; how are you all feeling?0203 we have the same due date, I got my bfp last Friday like you faint! 

Ladies I was getting nervous because I don't feel as pregnant as I did with dh, not as much morning sickness so I panicked and took another digital and thankfully it's exactly where it should be! 2-3 I'm so happy and can relax knowing jelly bean has settled in well!


----------



## AllStar

I'm feeling crampy now and then so that's worrying me. I've got another digi I'm going to take tomorrow. Fingers crossed its goes to 2-3. 

Congrats to all the new ladies :)


----------



## 2nd time

Congratulations on your pregnancy. There are quite a lot of millatry wives on this site so your in good company. Have you told him yet


----------



## glong88

My Ic today. AF due today. 

Can't wait til Thursday to do digital and hopefully get my 2-3 then I'll feel so much more relaxed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RyliesMummy

Glong you have better lines on your FRER than I've had on mine even after my missed period!


----------



## 2nd time

Great line for an ic


----------



## glong88

It's lovely hearing you all think I've got good lines, espically after last month xxx


----------



## SanJan

Hi to all newcomers :hi:

@AllStar - same here. I just rush to the washroom everytime I get some cramps. But took a test today and the lines have progressed nicely. I think I'll be taking a test every 2-3 days till 21st to keep me sane :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

I feel the same, my husband has said im not allowed buy anymore, which is fine because i used my last digital and was happy that itmpved from 1-2 to 2-3 whichis spot on for where i am atthe moment. 

I found out this morning my cousin is pregnant too! Its her firstand shesin herlate 30s so didnt think she would have any, we are close, but she lives in the uk. But shes due jan so it will be so nice to be close in pregnancy .

I feel abit nervous today because i dont feel pregnant. Course ive still got sure boobs, tired but the cramping is less often and no nausea. Byt the new test easedmy mind not much i can do now til ive my scan on the 8th


----------



## RyliesMummy

Today I've got such an ache, really low down in my stomach, almost like AF cramps it's so uncomfortable, but I'm telling myself it's little mini getting snuggled up for the next 8 months


----------



## 2have4kids

I never have symptoms - it's a little irritating seeing how hard it is for me to get pregnant. I'd love some verification even if it comes with ms, food aversions... Anything! But the only thing that happened last year with DD was I hated left overs with a passion. Easiest pregnancy & delivery. We'll see with this one especially because we think it's twins. There must be some ms with twins surely?


----------



## RedRose19

Well I wouldn't see no symptoms as bad.. see it as your body's gift after being so difficult,hard to get pregnant,but easy pregnancy and birth.

I went for a walk in the woods with dh and ds and I got so dizzy and nauseous I thought I'd be sick. But managed through it. It could just be too early yet for me I guess. Fatigue has hit hard though :sleep:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Just reading through everyone's posts and all of a sudden I realised in around 7-8 month we'll all still be chatting but about labour symptoms.. Scary! X


----------



## RedRose19

I was in bnb for my son and it's just so exciting, me and the junebugs as we were called made a fb page and we added each other and it was amazing we all became close and still to this day nearly 5 years later are friends. It's lovely to share this time with others in our group. So will we have a cutesy name for our February babies?


----------



## serenas_song

Hi! Joining in for the fun! I have a 4.5 year old daughter, 2 year old son, and expecting baby 3 (surprise!) Feb 17, but my other 2 were more than a week late, so guessing this will be the same. No major symptoms yet- maybe a little breast tenderness and tiredness but not too bad. Looking forward to what this pregnancy brings!


----------



## AllStar

My husband and kids are huge Star Wars fans so I've ordered this lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AllStar

Redrose I'm still in a fb group for my youngest and we all post all the time, it's lovely to see all the other babies and how they're doing :) 

Going to do my other digi tomorrow, so scared it won't have changed from 1-2!


----------



## glong88

Yes I made a lot of friends on here with my so. 6 years ago and s have a handful of them on Facebook :)


----------



## 0203

I'd like a Facebook group :) still talk to the ladies from January jellybeans '15 love seeing the updates still.

I've been having a few symptoms, extreme tiredness is the major one and I've had on/off nausea for a while I thought it was just because we were on holiday and I was excited and always on the go. I didn't have any nausea with my DS which I always worried about but I guess it's actually a good thing so those without symptoms don't worry too much! With my DS the only early symptom was sore boobs and I haven't had that yet. Guess each pregnancy is different.

Told my DH this morning I said "DS has learnt a new word...its BIG BROTHER" he looked so confused and I could see it registering then he was so happy but said...hang on it might be a girl :dohh: he's just woken up :haha:

Got a digi to do tomorrow I'm nervous and excited I want it to be the morning already!


----------



## Thyite

Hey girls, I got BPF yesterday, so due date calculator says my due date is February 16th! :) I have 2 and half year old boy and I got diagnosed with GD in first pregnancy when I was 10 weeks pregnant so I'll probably have scheluced c section once I enter 38 weeks. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Thyite said:


> Hey girls, I got BPF yesterday, so due date calculator says my due date is February 16th! :) I have 2 and half year old boy and I got diagnosed with GD in first pregnancy when I was 10 weeks pregnant so I'll probably have scheluced c section once I enter 38 weeks. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :)

I had GD in my first pregnancy too and it was easily managed by easing the carbs & sugary foods (anything sugary or carby made me feel sick anyway). So why would your OB recommend a section for GD? Are you over weight or did you have one the first time? As soon as I delivered her the GD was gone. HCG makes some eomen very sensitive to sugar but LO was 7.5 lbs thanks to careful diet management. Was your first a big baby?


----------



## Tryingagain3

I was here back in 2010-2011 when I had my daughter and I'm still friends with all my group on Facebook. It's crazy most of our group have gone on to have one or two more since I had my daughter! I had a bit of spotting this morning after sex but after spending all day freaking out I think I'm ok. I only had a very small amount and it soon stopped and nothing since so fingers crossed all is ok and I get to stay with you all x


----------



## Tryingagain3

February LoveBugs? (Valentines) x


----------



## RyliesMummy

February love bugs was my first thought! Great minds. I was also part of a September baby group with my last in 2011 it was so nice to have a group of people going through the same thing!


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies I realise no one can help me but I need somewhere to just say I'm in so so much pain and because I've bad anxiety I feel on the verge of an anxiety attacks :cry: :cry: 
I'd a filling Thursday and Friday it was Ok , but it was sensitive yesterday and today in so much pain! It's throbbing and worse part is I can't take much for it, paracetamol barely touches tooth pain :cry: just need somewhere I can vent it


----------



## AllStar

0203 good luck for the digi tomorrow. In scared to do mine but can't hold off any longer, I'm waiting for the morning too. 

Red rose hope you feel better soon!! Sounds painful!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Caved and did my FRER and got some great lines! Super happy now :happydance: Red :hugs: can you not see a Dr for something stronger? I'm sure there's painkillers you can take while pregnant stronger than paracetamol x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi all! Mind if I join! Got a questionable positive yesterday at 10DPO but today's test is much clearer! This will be bubba #3 for us. We already have 2 boys B who is 4 and S who is 2. I told hubby this morning and he was a bit unsure of things. He wanted another Bub but I think he feels it adds a lot more pressure to him. Anyways! Hoping when he wakes after being on night shift last night that he is feeling a bit more positive. I'm very excited and I think my EDD is 23rd Feb!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 0203

AllStar said:


> 0203 good luck for the digi tomorrow. In scared to do mine but can't hold off any longer, I'm waiting for the morning too.
> 
> Red rose hope you feel better soon!! Sounds painful!

Thank you, I got pregnant 1-2 was hoping it would be 2-3 as I'm 4w6days so still a little nervous as the others were faint too.

Red rose I hope you feel better soon 

February lovebugs is what I thought too :)

I've been having real trouble sleeping, remember having this early on in my DS pregnancy too although to be fair I've had a crazy couple of days, we got back off holiday on Thursday evening on Friday I went straight back to work, Saturday BFP and Sunday found out DH Nan is poorly and she has asked us if we would like to move in to her house when she moves out to a retirement home. So my head is a bit all over the place!!!


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> February LoveBugs? (Valentines) x



This is what the group was called when I had my son in Feb 2010 xxx


----------



## Thyite

2have4kids said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I got BPF yesterday, so due date calculator says my due date is February 16th! :) I have 2 and half year old boy and I got diagnosed with GD in first pregnancy when I was 10 weeks pregnant so I'll probably have scheluced c section once I enter 38 weeks. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :)
> 
> I had GD in my first pregnancy too and it was easily managed by easing the carbs & sugary foods (anything sugary or carby made me feel sick anyway). So why would your OB recommend a section for GD? Are you over weight or did you have one the first time? As soon as I delivered her the GD was gone. HCG makes some eomen very sensitive to sugar but LO was 7.5 lbs thanks to careful diet management. Was your first a big baby?Click to expand...

I ended on insulin at 16 weeks, and had 3 serious hypoglycemia attacks where I would faint and it took me 12 or more hours to recover from it. You don't want that in the middle of labour, my sugars where everywhere, on moment up, another moment down to 1.2. Baby wasn't growing much from 34 weeks, I didn't even start to open at all and he needed to get out. He was 6 lbs at birth. And I live in Croatia where they like to speeds things up a lot :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Thyite said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I got BPF yesterday, so due date calculator says my due date is February 16th! :) I have 2 and half year old boy and I got diagnosed with GD in first pregnancy when I was 10 weeks pregnant so I'll probably have scheluced c section once I enter 38 weeks. Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :)
> 
> I had GD in my first pregnancy too and it was easily managed by easing the carbs & sugary foods (anything sugary or carby made me feel sick anyway). So why would your OB recommend a section for GD? Are you over weight or did you have one the first time? As soon as I delivered her the GD was gone. HCG makes some eomen very sensitive to sugar but LO was 7.5 lbs thanks to careful diet management. Was your first a big baby?Click to expand...
> 
> I ended on insulin at 16 weeks, and had 3 serious hypoglycemia attacks where I would faint and it took me 12 or more hours to recover from it. You don't want that in the middle of labour, my sugars where everywhere, on moment up, another moment down to 1.2. Baby wasn't growing much from 34 weeks, I didn't even start to open at all and he needed to get out. He was 6 lbs at birth. And I live in Croatia where they like to speeds things up a lot :)Click to expand...

Oh wow, yes that's quite extreme you poor thing! I think I have twins now and I'm very opposed to section unless necessary for me but it sounds like it's a very real option for you!


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks ladies I feel much better today! Pain and pregnancy do not go well together! I can't believe how fast this week has gone! I was complaining it was emailing by but really not I'll be 5 weeks Wednesday! :)


----------



## AllStar

Got these this morning. Glad the digi has progressed but worried the line on the frer isn't that dark for this late on? What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AllStar

0203 mine still said 1-2 a couple of days ago even though others were getting 2-3 at the same stage I was. Could you have ovulated a day or two later? A day can make a difference with these tests, I think they cause more worry than reassurance half the time but we can't help ourselves! Good luck, do you have another to try in a couple of days?


----------



## glong88

My frer with my 2-3 today. I'm 15dpo and this was smu with a 2 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RyliesMummy

That looks exactly like mime did last night Glong I might take my digital tomorrow and hope for 2-3 I'll be almost 5 weeks by then x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Getting dark now :happydance:https://imageshack.com/a/img923/3353/rq3y3w.jpg


----------



## glong88

I'm only 4 weeks 1 days


----------



## AllStar

I'm worried about mine :( I might see if the doctor will do bloods. They don't usually do that round here but might if I say I'm worried?


----------



## RedRose19

AllStar said:


> Got these this morning. Glad the digi has progressed but worried the line on the frer isn't that dark for this late on? What do you ladies think?

I would relax with the fact you got 2-3 , don't worry about the frers they can be tight ass with the dye. Big hugs


----------



## RedRose19

I have so much bloat today walking is hard you'd swear I was a few months already.


----------



## 2nd time

I'm really tempted to book an early scan it's £80 which we can't really a Ford but I have a dull ache in my tummy and it's freaking me out


----------



## AllStar

Thanks Redrose :) 

2nd time, I'd love an early scan for reassurance too. They're £100 here! 12 week one is so far away though!


----------



## RedRose19

That's probably baby digging in deep! When will you get a scan if you don't get a private one?
My scan is 3 weeks and 4 days.... Hate waiting once I've had that scan I will relax


----------



## bumbleberry

Wow loads to catch up on! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :happydance: and congratulations on your BFPs!

Redrose19 - I was so bloated last week, I looked about 4-5 months pregnant - hard to hide at a special event at work :dohh: hope you're feeling a lot better this week.

For those worried about digi's - I only got my 3+ weeks last Friday just before 7 weeks, the week before I had 2-3, so I think I may have been on the threshold the week before @ 6 weeks, it's hard if you factor in urine concentration etc and sometimes a day will make all the difference :hugs: 

Allstar - love that t-shirt!

Great line RyliesMummy :)

February Lovebugs is a good name!! I'm still fb friends with those I chatted with in 2010 and we all still keep in touch x


----------



## glong88

Midwife booked for 8th July I'll be 7 weeks 5 days! 

They won't do an early scan but the earlier I see midwife the quicker I'll get my 12 week scan ( can be from 9-13 weeks I think )


----------



## bumbleberry

glong88 said:


> Midwife booked for 8th July I'll be 7 weeks 5 days!
> 
> They won't do an early scan but the earlier I see midwife the quicker I'll get my 12 week scan ( can be from 9-13 weeks I think )

Our mw's won't see us till we're 8 weeks minimum, I'm going on Thurs for our first mw session which is a public session before we get the actual booking appointment. It's all changed since last time round! 

I was thinking about going for an early scan too though it's £99 for one here.


----------



## glong88

bumbleberry said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Midwife booked for 8th July I'll be 7 weeks 5 days!
> 
> They won't do an early scan but the earlier I see midwife the quicker I'll get my 12 week scan ( can be from 9-13 weeks I think )
> 
> Our mw's won't see us till we're 8 weeks minimum, I'm going on Thurs for our first mw session which is a public session before we get the actual booking appointment. It's all changed since last time round!
> 
> I was thinking about going for an early scan too though it's £99 for one here.Click to expand...


Yes they said 8 weeks here too but 8 weeks is a Sunday for me so there was the 8th Friday or Monday 11th, because I said Monday is my birthday. Which it is she was like oh you won't want to spend an hour of your birthday here come the Friday instead yay so a few days earlier lol xx

Friday's also work better for me because I don't work


----------



## SanJan

Welcome to all the newcomers :flower:

I love the name February love bugs :)

Redrose19 - I think we are all in the same boat. As the day goes by the bloating gets so worse and by evening, I easily look around 5 -6 months pregnant :haha:

Glong - congrats on getting that appointment :happydance:

Shouldn't they have a scan at 8 weeks too? At least here, that's the norm. 12 weeks is so much to wait.


----------



## 2nd time

I booked a scan for Thursday next week wait till dh finds out what I spent lol I need to stop worrying so much but it's hard even by #7


----------



## 0203

Yay for early scans and progression on those tests ladies :)

I am so nervous, I just can't shake the feeling that something is wrong. I have actually been in tears got such a bad backache and the tests don't seem to be getting darker. I told myself I would be more relaxed this time and not go poas crazy but I can't help myself I want to see progression :(


----------



## AllStar

0203 I know exactly how you feel! I wasn't like this with my first two! Think it's a given I'll worry until the 12 week scan. Then I'll probably find something else to worry about! &#128514; I have another frer I'm going to take Wednesday or Thursday and a digi to take at the end of the week and that's it, no more tests and will just wait and see.


----------



## Tryingagain3

I've had an extremely stressful day, had a little bleeding yesterday which stopped very quickly had a bit of brown today and called epu because I had some pain down my right side. They got me in today and after a lot of tests they scanned me and I saw my perfect little baby with a lovely heartbeat! I'm so happy, they can't find any reason for bleeding and told me everything looks perfect. So hopefully baby won't be naughty again. It's such a lovely thing to see your baby there on the screen even when it's your third, I've also got a urine infection but some tablets should clear that up in a few days. Also as I suspected I'm a tad further behind (I ovulated 4days late) so I'm now due 4th Feb! :happydance: x


----------



## glong88

Yay def with us then:)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yes I'm a February girly like all of you x


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Yes I'm a February girly like all of you x

:happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Got my 2-3 on cb digital today :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

Aww how great,so glad your scan went ok! :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

I'm hoping by next week I will get my 3+


----------



## glong88

I have 2 digitals left. Got 1-2 n Thursday just gone and 2-3 today so will try Saturday for 3 if not wait until Monday and then I'll stop testing


----------



## 2nd time

I know how you feel try not to worry


----------



## AllStar

Tryingagain, glad the scan went well, great news :) 

I've been getting niggles down one side but nothing too painful. Maybe call gp and see what they say. Midwife won't deal with us til 8 weeks here.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hope it's nothing Allstar :hugs:
I think, I may stop testing now, I've done 15 ICs, 6 FRERs and 2 CB digis it's definitely time to stop, I believe I'm pregnant now :haha:


----------



## SamerSue

I've taken one cheap test from Walmart (hooray for the $.88 bin!), and two CB digital tests, and one at the doctor. I haven't tested since, but I'm sooooo tempted to do another CB digital, so I can see the transition from 2-3 weeks, to 3+ weeks. I took my last home test two weeks ago tomorrow, and it said 2-3 weeks. 

Part of me wants to take the CB digital to reassure myself, as I've had some slight spotting the last three days. But I'm also scared that I won't see that change... or worse, that it will be 1-2 weeks. I called the midwife today and spoke to her. She said that based on the cramping that I reported as well, it may be placental implantation. Hubby and I talked and agreed that if I am still spotting on Wednesday, I'll go in for a blood draw to have my HCG levels checked, and then go back on Friday to have them checked again. The midwife said that it is too early to see anything if they did a scan. 

I'm still exhausted though (took a 3 hour nap this evening after work, after I ate something). For the last two days, NOTHING has sounded good for food. I've still eaten, but nothing has truly made me say "oh yes, I'd LOVE some of that!" Even when we went to dinner last night, my meal, while good, was something that I picked over until I finished it. And my boobs still hurt, which I know is a good sign (I always thought that taking off my bra at the end of the day would be a cause for great joy... now it's a cause for great whining).


----------



## Krippy

Hi everyone! I've updated the list and the name, love it by the way! &#128521; I was drawing a blank for the name before so I'm glad someone thought of one! 
If I have forgotten anyone or put down the wrong due date let me know! 
I've been struggling with really bad all day nausea, working, and taking care of 2 kids but I'm going to try it be more present and hopefully I will feel better soon! If you all do a Facebook group I would love to join that as well! 
Getting really excited for my midwife appointment on the 29th, already started my diabetic diet for this pregnancy. I saw a few others has GD in past pregnancies as well. I've had it with all 3 of my previous so I start my diet right when I find out so that my babes are smaller!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi krippy, I had a scan yesterday and my due date changed to Feb 4th so I'm officially a febuary love bug haha x


----------



## 2nd time

Told dh about scan he thinks it's nhs lol no need to burst his bubble lol he can't go with me as he needs to look after the kids.


----------



## RyliesMummy

There is a due in February 2017 UK group on fb, I thought I'd join it anyway :haha: 
I must admit I'm shocked I don't have more symptoms other than being constantly exhausted and ridiculously bloated x


----------



## RedRose19

Yay for the name change! It's my baby's birthday today, well no baby as he's 4 today!
A busy week ahead, birthday today, party Saturday

How is everyone today


----------



## 2nd time

Just took some sena hopefully my tummy problem is constipation


----------



## 2have4kids

2nd time senna is def contraindicated with pregnancy, it causes contractions in order to push the contents of your colon out. Phsilliym caps are a stool softener a that don't cause strong contractions, and really help with constipation. 

Also if you're constipated look at the iron in your prenatal. They often put really difficult to digest iron in prenatals. I take one without iron and take an iron supplement separately. 75% of constipation during pregnancy is thanks to prenatal iron tabs. The good stuff iron that prevents ADD, ADHD, and learning disabilities is Floridix, Spatone, and Proferrin. Add to orange juice and bam, no constipation but your blood will carry that much needed oxygen to baby. Anemia in third tri thanks to crappy iron supplements is the no. 1 cause of ADD, ADHD and cognitive disabilities. And how many kids have you heard of these days diagnosed with ADD & stuff like that. It seems like every other kid on the block...thanks to something totally preventable.


----------



## AllStar

Another frer this morning, got one left and a digi for the end of the week. Line looks darker today I think so I'm feeling happier! :)

Not buying any more tests!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## glong88

Much darker :)


----------



## bumbleberry

Lovely progression Allstar :)


----------



## RedRose19

2have4kids said:


> 2nd time senna is def contraindicated with pregnancy, it causes contractions in order to push the contents of your colon out. Phsilliym caps are a stool softener a that don't cause strong contractions, and really help with constipation.
> 
> Also if you're constipated look at the iron in your prenatal. They often put really difficult to digest iron in prenatals. I take one without iron and take an iron supplement separately. 75% of constipation during pregnancy is thanks to prenatal iron tabs. The good stuff iron that prevents ADD, ADHD, and learning disabilities is Floridix, Spatone, and Proferrin. Add to orange juice and bam, no constipation but your blood will carry that much needed oxygen to baby. Anemia in third tri thanks to crappy iron supplements is the no. 1 cause of ADD, ADHD and cognitive disabilities. And how many kids have you heard of these days diagnosed with ADD & stuff like that. It seems like every other kid on the block...thanks to something totally preventable.

Those "stuff" you talk about are genetic! My son has asd and I often get people try to tell me what does and doesn't cause it, and I'm sorry people looking from the outside in haven't a clue, I've people try make me feel bad say its diet what ever you wanna blame it on. End of the day I live with it I breath it. My son got it through our bloods, my dad undiagnosed has asd, I am sure I am on the spectrum too. No amount of meds will prevent those things. 
I don't mean to sound bitchy or hormonal but it is a subject that really irks me because people on the outside don't know what it's like having the whole world look in and start the blame game! And I realise you didn't say asd but adhd and add belong to the same branch.


----------



## RedRose19

AllStar said:


> Another frer this morning, got one left and a digi for the end of the week. Line looks darker today I think so I'm feeling happier! :)
> 
> Not buying any more tests!

Yay much darker! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies, feeling a lot more positive today! :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Does anyone know if we have a Facebook group yet?


----------



## 2have4kids

RedRose19 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 2nd time senna is def contraindicated with pregnancy, it causes contractions in order to push the contents of your colon out. Phsilliym caps are a stool softener a that don't cause strong contractions, and really help with constipation.
> 
> Also if you're constipated look at the iron in your prenatal. They often put really difficult to digest iron in prenatals. I take one without iron and take an iron supplement separately. 75% of constipation during pregnancy is thanks to prenatal iron tabs. The good stuff iron that prevents ADD, ADHD, and learning disabilities is Floridix, Spatone, and Proferrin. Add to orange juice and bam, no constipation but your blood will carry that much needed oxygen to baby. Anemia in third tri thanks to crappy iron supplements is the no. 1 cause of ADD, ADHD and cognitive disabilities. And how many kids have you heard of these days diagnosed with ADD & stuff like that. It seems like every other kid on the block...thanks to something totally preventable.
> 
> Those "stuff" you talk about are genetic! My son has asd and I often get people try to tell me what does and doesn't cause it, and I'm sorry people looking from the outside in haven't a clue, I've people try make me feel bad say its diet what ever you wanna blame it on. End of the day I live with it I breath it. My son got it through our bloods, my dad undiagnosed has asd, I am sure I am on the spectrum too. No amount of meds will prevent those things.
> I don't mean to sound bitchy or hormonal but it is a subject that really irks me because people on the outside don't know what it's like having the whole world look in and start the blame game! And I realise you didn't say asd but adhd and add belong to the same branch.Click to expand...

It's on the WHO website. Iron carries the oxygen on your blood. When you're anemic during pregnancy you slowly starve the baby's brain of oxygen causing developmental & cognitive delays. ADD, ADHD, and learning disabilities are prime examples of outcomes. I'll try to find the studies for you.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3140638/ Pg 7-8 but they only mention cognitive delays, the WHO website elaborated into specific school age problems when I read it years ago.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3779843/ Pg 9-10 talk about specifics like lower IQ, slow cognitive & motor skills, and reduced attention span.


----------



## 2nd time

Just checked nhs website and senna is safe in small doses in all but third trimester. I only took half a table anyhow . Although reading that post freaked me out.


----------



## RedRose19

No thanks! Im good :thumbup: you can also do damage by taking too much iron! So basically damned if you do or dont, but i know the reality verse what you read online and i can tell you every parent with a child like mine would agree, you can do all the research you want end of the day i live it! Never was anemic, only issue i had was high blood pressure due a none pregnancy issue. My son was always gonna be autistic, no amount of diet change would of changed that outcome, i think his birth excelled the severity of his asd. But to be honestits just scare mongering and makes parents like us feel like crap. We carry enough guilt its taken me years to forgive myself and believe i did nothing wrong. I ate healthy, walked regularly, took my pre natals, no iron issues. Not really wanting to debate with you but its a bigger world than just some numbers and possibilities on some page im not having a go, just sticming up for myself and other parents like me :flower: and setting the real information right for those that might be reading


----------



## 2have4kids

Redrose you can believe whatever you like although ypu've made claims without posting anything to back your info. I wouldn't dare argue with someo e who lives and walks with cognitive impairments - you prob do know more about it than the info in the studies. Do you think by posting studies about the effects of anemia during pregnancy I'm trying to change your mind? I could care less really. But most women do want to take care during their pregnancies and seeing that low iron/anemia (and low folic acid the other) have some of the most detrimental effects, it's good information. But you're free to do whatever you like. I appreciate the help the ladies gave me on b&b in my first pregnancy and ironically I didn't see pure info met with such negativity. I'm sorry this has been upsetting for you.


----------



## RedRose19

The information part is fine, but the way you said the amount kids diagnosed with such things as if it is the parents fault that is what upset me! Especially when you've not one bit of know how except what you've read online. I'm not trying to start and argument maybe unless your a parent you just won't understand how it feels to have others point the finger. Anaemia will not be the cause of your child's asd add and adhd that's all I'm saying, my son was tested and I was told it was genetic. And maybe I am overreacting but like I said it's a sore spot for me and I can't help but say my part. Those diagnosis always get such a negative view from the outside and its mostly due to wrong information.


----------



## youngmamttc

can i cautiously join you all? Ive had 3 losses in a row since giving birth to my youngest so very cautiously joining :)


----------



## 2have4kids

RedRose19 said:


> The information part is fine, but the way you said the amount kids diagnosed with such things as if it is the parents fault that is what upset me! Especially when you've not one bit of know how except what you've read online. I'm not trying to start and argument maybe unless your a parent you just won't understand how it feels to have others point the finger. Anaemia will not be the cause of your child's asd add and adhd that's all I'm saying, my son was tested and I was told it was genetic. And maybe I am overreacting but like I said it's a sore spot for me and I can't help but say my part. Those diagnosis always get such a negative view from the outside and its mostly due to wrong information.

You've made huge assumptions about me which I don't appreciate. My best friends kids both have learning disabilities due to her anemia while pregnant. That's how I learned about it in the first place. I wasn't sure what to believe when she told me so I looked up reputable studies. You speak of experience yet have no evidence, it reminds me of antivaxxers logic. I didn't put the blame on anyone, you did the name calling. I'm not fear mongering thank you, by posting a link to studies. It only took me 6 years to get pregnant with#1 and it makes me cringe when women are so against reading health information because reading has helped me get my own health back on track. I was actually anemic going into this pregnancy and I corrected it in a 2 month span with some good advice from pharmacists & doctors. 

You have over reacted, you are not the expert in something just because you or your child has been afflicted by it. I've never vlaimed to be an expert mom, an expert in infertility, I've never told someone on b&b they're flat out wrong about something especially without doing homework on the subject - that's called arrogance. It's interesting that even if the info in those studies isn't directly related to your situation that you're so opposed to exposure to it. Simple factual scientific studies, which you call 'internet stuff'. When I was given my infertility & immune diagnosis I consumed anything and everything on the subject. And here I am with 1 natural pregnancy and potential twins on the way. 

If you happen to find other ladies on b&b discussing health info please try not to be so reactive, don't call people names, and if you're opposed to information, don't read it.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi girls can I join you all :wave: 

Just got my :bfp: today :happydance: 

Tentatively due around February 26th based off LMP. This will be our third and last baby. We have two girls ages 5 and almost 3. 

I'm still kind of in shock but super excited. Planning to hold off on telling DH until this Sunday since its Father's Day! Time to get on Pinterest and find a really fun unique way to tell him.


----------



## youngmamttc

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi girls can I join you all :wave:
> 
> Just got my :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Tentatively due around February 26th based off LMP. This will be our third and last baby. We have two girls ages 5 and almost 3.
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock but super excited. Planning to hold off on telling DH until this Sunday since its Father's Day! Time to get on Pinterest and find a really fun unique way to tell him.

Ah we're due around the same time. My calculations put me due on the 25th feb but time will tell! :happydance:

Your much stronger than me i cried to OH straight away lol!


----------



## mommytobe11

:hi: hey everyone! I'd love to join you all! 

I just got my bfp yesterday :happydance: As of right now, the due date calculator is saying my due date will be February 21 based on lmp but I expect that to change once I get a dating scan (both of my boys measured 6 days behind on u/s). This will be our 3rd baby :cloud9:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

youngmamttc said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can I join you all :wave:
> 
> Just got my :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Tentatively due around February 26th based off LMP. This will be our third and last baby. We have two girls ages 5 and almost 3.
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock but super excited. Planning to hold off on telling DH until this Sunday since its Father's Day! Time to get on Pinterest and find a really fun unique way to tell him.
> 
> Ah we're due around the same time. My calculations put me due on the 25th feb but time will tell! :happydance:
> 
> Your much stronger than me i cried to OH straight away lol!Click to expand...


I'm bursting at the seams but I really want to make it fun this time. I work days and he works nights the next two nights so shouldn't be to terribly hard. But I'm def so so excited to tell him. Is this your third as well?


----------



## glong88

Hello :) welcome xxx


----------



## youngmamttc

ProudArmyWife said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can I join you all :wave:
> 
> Just got my :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Tentatively due around February 26th based off LMP. This will be our third and last baby. We have two girls ages 5 and almost 3.
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock but super excited. Planning to hold off on telling DH until this Sunday since its Father's Day! Time to get on Pinterest and find a really fun unique way to tell him.
> 
> Ah we're due around the same time. My calculations put me due on the 25th feb but time will tell! :happydance:
> 
> Your much stronger than me i cried to OH straight away lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm bursting at the seams but I really want to make it fun this time. I work days and he works nights the next two nights so shouldn't be to terribly hard. But I'm def so so excited to tell him. Is this your third as well?Click to expand...

Yes will be our third baby here on earth with us :cloud9: Do you have any symptoms so far? My usual first tri cramping has started already along with breast tenderness and tiredness!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

youngmamttc said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can I join you all :wave:
> 
> Just got my :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Tentatively due around February 26th based off LMP. This will be our third and last baby. We have two girls ages 5 and almost 3.
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock but super excited. Planning to hold off on telling DH until this Sunday since its Father's Day! Time to get on Pinterest and find a really fun unique way to tell him.
> 
> Ah we're due around the same time. My calculations put me due on the 25th feb but time will tell! :happydance:
> 
> Your much stronger than me i cried to OH straight away lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm bursting at the seams but I really want to make it fun this time. I work days and he works nights the next two nights so shouldn't be to terribly hard. But I'm def so so excited to tell him. Is this your third as well?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes will be our third baby here on earth with us :cloud9: Do you have any symptoms so far? My usual first tri cramping has started already along with breast tenderness and tiredness!Click to expand...

I haven't really noticed many symptoms. I have some cramping on and off but nothing that's like whoa. Honestly I expected to test today and see a bfn. The only thing I noticed is I've been dreaming ALOT. Like every night which is not norm for me except in pregnancy. Such a weird symptom I know :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

ProudArmyWife said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can I join you all :wave:
> 
> Just got my :bfp: today :happydance:
> 
> Tentatively due around February 26th based off LMP. This will be our third and last baby. We have two girls ages 5 and almost 3.
> 
> I'm still kind of in shock but super excited. Planning to hold off on telling DH until this Sunday since its Father's Day! Time to get on Pinterest and find a really fun unique way to tell him.
> 
> Ah we're due around the same time. My calculations put me due on the 25th feb but time will tell! :happydance:
> 
> Your much stronger than me i cried to OH straight away lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm bursting at the seams but I really want to make it fun this time. I work days and he works nights the next two nights so shouldn't be to terribly hard. But I'm def so so excited to tell him. Is this your third as well?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes will be our third baby here on earth with us :cloud9: Do you have any symptoms so far? My usual first tri cramping has started already along with breast tenderness and tiredness!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't really noticed many symptoms. I have some cramping on and off but nothing that's like whoa. Honestly I expected to test today and see a bfn. The only thing I noticed is I've been dreaming ALOT. Like every night which is not norm for me except in pregnancy. Such a weird symptom I know :haha:Click to expand...

No i can totally relate lol. I always dream but in pregnancy my dreams take on more of a risque nature :haha:. Honestly im supposed to be infertile so id put my symptoms down to PMS, couldnt be happier theyre not PMS though!


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations ladies exciting times :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats to the new ladies! It's getting busy now! 

We told our parents and brothers and sisters today! They are all really happy for us :) we are moving house in a few weeks so I've had a few jokes that this is my way of getting out of helping with the move :haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Welcome newbies :hugs:


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi and congratulations to the new ladies :happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Ah so excited now, after trawling through Google to find private scan places I was about to book an early scan for £99 which is a 2.5 hr drive away and earliest appointment was 14th july when my friend mentioned checking Groupon and to my surprise there was a deal for one just an hours drive away for £49 so I've booked it! We get to see our little mini on the 2nd of July which is just 17 days away :happydance: then DH can tell his children and I can tell work and finally get some maternity work trousers that fit :haha:


----------



## SanJan

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello :wave: to all the new ladies 
Congratulations on your bfp!! This group is so lovely!! Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

Its starting to get nice a full in here :thumbup: 
I can't believe how fast the week went, 5 weeks today!


----------



## 2nd time

I really feel like it's dragging were is your scan Rileys mummy I'm in Yorkshire so might be worth looking into it as my scan is £80


----------



## Tryingagain3

I'm in Yorkshire too! Where abouts are you? X


----------



## Tryingagain3

There's a place called window to the womb near me but it looks like they don't do early scans. Just gender and 4d etc x


----------



## glong88

17dpo :happydance:all test lines there before control and photos at less than 5 minutes! I'm starting to believe my baby is sticking!!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## youngmamttc

Beautiful lines glong88


----------



## bumbleberry

Lovely lines Glong :)

RyliesMummy - that's a really good deal. I've just done a search on Groupon as well for near me and there seems to be one as well that I shall look into so thanks for the heads up! :thumbup:

My first MW appointment is first thing tomorrow morning and I'm getting excited now :happydance:

I did get a bit of a fright yesterday too as me and OH dtd and afterwards I had really bad cramps, to the point where I felt sick and had to lie down for around 15 minutes as I couldn't stand up and was close to tears. Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## glong88

Im to scared to dtd we haven't done it since I got my Bfp


----------



## RyliesMummy

Mine is just outside Newcastle ladies x


----------



## youngmamttc

I think we're on complete pelvic rest until after birth so I'll have to get adventurous keeping oh happy


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Rylie how exciting for an early scan! I plan to call my midwife next week sometime. I'm not in a huge hurry as they wont do a scan for another month or so and I am not looking forward to all the blood work again :haha: 

RedRose happy 5 weeks! 

Glong those lines are perfect :happydance:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Well me and oh have decided no more bding until after 12week scan. I just don't dare after all this. But it is supposed to be harmless! 
I know cramping can be very normal after sex so I wouldn't worry too much Hun, xxx


----------



## Tryingagain3

Glong they are AMAZING lines!!!!! Soooooooo pleased for you!! Lovely sticky baby.. Or.. Twins haha x


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Glong they are AMAZING lines!!!!! Soooooooo pleased for you!! Lovely sticky baby.. Or.. Twins haha x



Hopefully just really sticky ha ha! But as long as it/they are healthy :)


----------



## bumbleberry

RyliesMummy said:


> Mine is just outside Newcastle ladies x

I'm close to Newcastle so I might take a look :) is it the one at Gosforth? x


----------



## bumbleberry

Ooh just wondering whether any of us will be growing twins or more!! None of us know at this point (I think anyway) and some of us could be in for a surprise!! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Yeah it is, if you sign up for the first time and use code 'welcome' it knocks off £10 too bringing it down to £39 :happydance:


----------



## bumbleberry

RyliesMummy said:


> Yeah it is, if you sign up for the first time and use code 'welcome' it knocks off £10 too bringing it down to £39 :happydance:

Thanks Rylie! I've booked a scan for next Saturday (25th) so excited!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommytobe11

Yay got a positive on the digi! :happydance:


I was hoping to hold off telling DH until Sunday (Father's Day) but I just couldn't! I gave him an early Father's Day card signed ds1, ds2 and baby #3 last night :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Ah there's lots of us up north on here! I've just been looking but think my midwife will get me in at 6 weeks for a scan giving my past history so I'll wait a bit and book in there for a 4d scan when the time comes x


----------



## youngmamttc

mommytobe11 said:


> Yay got a positive on the digi! :happydance:
> View attachment 951416
> 
> 
> I was hoping to hold off telling DH until Sunday (Father's Day) but I just couldn't! I gave him an early Father's Day card signed ds1, ds2 and baby #3 last night :)

Yay! Awesome seeing them words! X


----------



## SanJan

@mommytobe - so nice to see those beautiful words

Unfortunately, we don't get digis here, so have to stick with reading lines. I have been feeling a bit off for couple of days as the only two symptoms I have is sore BBs that comes and goes and exhaustion by the end of the day. So, took a couple of tests to keep me sane an reassure myself. Got those lines right away, that too with just under an hr hold. I have couple more tests left to keep me busy till Tuesday so that I can get my scan and also know how many weeks am I exactly.

Here's the comparison from the pic last week same day with FMU and the one today with barely 1hr hold
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 9









2.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## glong88

Lovely and dark now :)


----------



## SanJan

Thanks :)

Will take one more on Saturday and one on Monday. I can't believe I'm saying this but I wish MS would hurry up so that I have something reassuring and something else to think about.


----------



## glong88

SanJan said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> Will take one more on Saturday and one on Monday. I can't believe I'm saying this but I wish MS would hurry up so that I have something reassuring and something else to think about.


Ha ha that's how I feel


----------



## RedRose19

I've only had a wave of ms when going without food or skipping a meal but otherwise nothing! It's weird I'd it all the time with ds not vomiting constantly bit the nausea. Makes me nervous bit then I try remind myself every pregnancy is different


----------



## RedRose19

I really wanna take another digi to it go to 3+ I might get more .. my second Dr appt is Friday, I went last Thursday for bloods and Fri will be going over results and she wants to go through a pregnancy plan like how often I go to see her etc. 
I'm feeling very crampy and every evening I feel bubbles in my lower tum! It's exciting I'd say it's the uterus stretching


----------



## mommytobe11

MS has kicked in full force already. I'm really surprised because it seems so early! I'm sure I will have thrown up at least once by the end of the day :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

I feel sick but then put on my sea bands and it goes then I get nervous take them off and feel sick it's a circle lol


----------



## Tryingagain3

My morning sickness started a couple of days ago! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

bumbleberry said:


> Ooh just wondering whether any of us will be growing twins or more!! None of us know at this point (I think anyway) and some of us could be in for a surprise!! :haha: :happydance:

I've defo only got one in there! Only one heartbeat on my scan on Monday.. I think Glong maybe having twins! Very dark lines very early! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

I'm in Leeds where are all you ladies up north? X


----------



## youngmamttc

I love Leeds! We go yearly for the Christmas market. I live further north. In Tyne and Wear x


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> bumbleberry said:
> 
> 
> Ooh just wondering whether any of us will be growing twins or more!! None of us know at this point (I think anyway) and some of us could be in for a surprise!! :haha: :happydance:
> 
> I've defo only got one in there! Only one heartbeat on my scan on Monday.. I think Glong maybe having twins! Very dark lines very early! XClick to expand...




Eeeekkkkk only time will tell. Digital was still 2-3 so hormones can't be that high just dark lines :)


----------



## RedRose19

I imagine the 3+ could take some time to get since its meant to be 2000 plus hcg, which is supposed to be anything from 5 weeks onwards


----------



## 0203

RedRose19 said:


> I really wanna take another digi to it go to 3+ I might get more .. my second Dr appt is Friday, I went last Thursday for bloods and Fri will be going over results and she wants to go through a pregnancy plan like how often I go to see her etc.
> I'm feeling very crampy and every evening I feel bubbles in my lower tum! It's exciting I'd say it's the uterus stretching


I really want to do another digi too but I'm scared! Only got one left at I was 1-2weeks at 4w5d so I doubt I'll get a 3+ for a while. Lines on cheapies are getting darker though which is giving me hope. Good luck for yours! 

I've been feeling really crampy too, up until today, today I feel completely normal...strange how I sort of view that as a bad thing! had a few waves of feeling a bit sick last week or so but nothing too bad, I didn't have any MS with my son and although it was nice I always worried. The main symptom with my son was really sore boobs, right from the beginning-even before I knew i was pregnant, haven't had that at all so far. Do any of you know of boobs hurt less 2nd time round? I breastfed my son for a year so I wondered if that had something to do with it? Clutching at straws really because I just feel so nervous!


----------



## youngmamttc

0203 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> I really wanna take another digi to it go to 3+ I might get more .. my second Dr appt is Friday, I went last Thursday for bloods and Fri will be going over results and she wants to go through a pregnancy plan like how often I go to see her etc.
> I'm feeling very crampy and every evening I feel bubbles in my lower tum! It's exciting I'd say it's the uterus stretching
> 
> 
> I really want to do another digi too but I'm scared! Only got one left at I was 1-2weeks at 4w5d so I doubt I'll get a 3+ for a while. Lines on cheapies are getting darker though which is giving me hope. Good luck for yours!
> 
> 
> I've been feeling really crampy too, up until today, today I feel completely normal...strange how I sort of view that as a bad thing! had a few waves of feeling a bit sick last week or so but nothing too bad, I didn't have any MS with my son and although it was nice I always worried. The main symptom with my son was really sore boobs, right from the beginning-even before I knew i was pregnant, haven't had that at all so far. Do any of you know of boobs hurt less 2nd time round? I breastfed my son for a year so I wondered if that had something to do with it? Clutching at straws really because I just feel so nervous!Click to expand...

I've been pregnant six time and each time has been totally different. Even my two girls were totally different pregnancies too so there is no right or wrong way to feel in my opinion as I've honestly felt it all lol! It's hard not to worry though


----------



## 0203

youngmamttc said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> I really wanna take another digi to it go to 3+ I might get more .. my second Dr appt is Friday, I went last Thursday for bloods and Fri will be going over results and she wants to go through a pregnancy plan like how often I go to see her etc.
> I'm feeling very crampy and every evening I feel bubbles in my lower tum! It's exciting I'd say it's the uterus stretching
> 
> 
> I really want to do another digi too but I'm scared! Only got one left at I was 1-2weeks at 4w5d so I doubt I'll get a 3+ for a while. Lines on cheapies are getting darker though which is giving me hope. Good luck for yours!
> 
> 
> I've been feeling really crampy too, up until today, today I feel completely normal...strange how I sort of view that as a bad thing! had a few waves of feeling a bit sick last week or so but nothing too bad, I didn't have any MS with my son and although it was nice I always worried. The main symptom with my son was really sore boobs, right from the beginning-even before I knew i was pregnant, haven't had that at all so far. Do any of you know of boobs hurt less 2nd time round? I breastfed my son for a year so I wondered if that had something to do with it? Clutching at straws really because I just feel so nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been pregnant six time and each time has been totally different. Even my two girls were totally different pregnancies too so there is no right or wrong way to feel in my opinion as I've honestly felt it all lol! It's hard not to worry thoughClick to expand...

Thank you! I really thought I would worry less this time round :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

I got my 2-3 at 4 weeks 4 days last week but i know seeing my 3+ will help me relax. My boobs r extremely sore,so i guess thats everyones main symptom


----------



## bumbleberry

youngmamttc said:


> I love Leeds! We go yearly for the Christmas market. I live further north. In Tyne and Wear x

I'm Northumberland :) grew up in Whitley Bay.


----------



## bumbleberry

RedRose19 said:


> I got my 2-3 at 4 weeks 4 days last week but i know seeing my 3+ will help me relax. My boobs r extremely sore,so i guess thats everyones main symptom

I got my 3+ after 6 weeks


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm in a little town nr Middlesbrough x


----------



## 2nd time

We are a north
board lol sheffield here


----------



## SamerSue

I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.


----------



## RyliesMummy

SamerSue said:


> I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.

It's always nice to be put forward. I had a SCH with my son they saw it on a scan at 7w and by 12w it had dissolved, if that's the right word. Fingers crossed its the same for you, enjoy putting your feet up :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Lovely to see a little heartbeat samersue, glad the bleeding isn't anything more serious. 

I'm still feeling crampy and I've got really sore lower back this evening which is worrying me a bit. Hopefully just from carrying my youngest about a lot today as he wasn't feeling well? I keep getting twinges on one side, nothing too painful but was thinking about phoning the gp but the epu don't see you until 6 weeks here apparently so don't know wether to wait until next week?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

SamerSue said:


> I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.

That's awesome to jump forward a little bit!! Poor hubby with the pelvic rest :haha:


----------



## mommytobe11

SamerSue said:


> I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.

Yay for jumping forward and seeing a heartbeat! That always put my mind at ease. I can't wait for my scan for that reason! But I'm really only 11dpo right now so I haven't even called the doctor yet.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> SamerSue said:
> 
> 
> I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.
> 
> Yay for jumping forward and seeing a heartbeat! That always put my mind at ease. I can't wait for my scan for that reason! But I'm really only 11dpo right now so I haven't even called the doctor yet.Click to expand...

Same with me. I probably won't even bother calling until the end of next week. They are just gonna call me in for blood work and then schedule an ultrasound for probably the end of next month.


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamerSue said:
> 
> 
> I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.
> 
> Yay for jumping forward and seeing a heartbeat! That always put my mind at ease. I can't wait for my scan for that reason! But I'm really only 11dpo right now so I haven't even called the doctor yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me. I probably won't even bother calling until the end of next week. They are just gonna call me in for blood work and then schedule an ultrasound for probably the end of next month.Click to expand...

Yes, there's definitely no rush. But I wish time would jump forward. :haha: that makes no sense, but maybe you get what I mean??


----------



## mommytobe11

Is anyone thinking about names yet?? DH and I could never agree on girl names and we still can't. We both would love a girl but we cannot agree on a name! Boy names we agree on so easy!


----------



## SamerSue

We know that a little girl will be Clara (I'm pushing for Clara Elizabeth). My husband likes the name Alex for a boy, but I'm not sold. Maybe William Alexander, or Alexander William? Or Charles Alexander? I just don't know.

He's joked that he wants the initials to spell CAT, since our last name starts with a T.


----------



## RedRose19

It's early days but I like Charlotte for a girl, Matthew for a boy


----------



## ProudArmyWife

DH has always wanted to name his son Tanner so there is no negotiation there but I really like Kaydence for a girl.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamerSue said:
> 
> 
> I had a scan this morning that placed me at 6w3d, I had thought I was 5w6d based on my LMP! Our little hummingbird has a solid heart rate at 120 bpm, I was thrilled to see! I went in to see the midwife due to spotting, and was diagnosed with two subchorionic hematomas. As long as they don't increase in size, they should pose no risk to the baby/viability of the pregnancy. I'm on pelvic rest (sorry hubby!), and under orders to do no strenuous activity.
> 
> Yay for jumping forward and seeing a heartbeat! That always put my mind at ease. I can't wait for my scan for that reason! But I'm really only 11dpo right now so I haven't even called the doctor yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me. I probably won't even bother calling until the end of next week. They are just gonna call me in for blood work and then schedule an ultrasound for probably the end of next month.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there's definitely no rush. But I wish time would jump forward. :haha: that makes no sense, but maybe you get what I mean??Click to expand...

I totally get it! I just want to jump ahead to like 8/9 weeks when they will do an ultrasound :haha: I just like seeing the baby and having that reassurance that all is good.


----------



## glong88

I like either Evie Harper or Harper Evie for a girl.

No idea on boys.


----------



## 2nd time

All our children have names beginning with A so we know what letter it will start with lol


----------



## AllStar

This is the first baby where we have no idea at all on names! We've used all our favourites with our three already :)


----------



## glong88

My last FRER today at 18dpo I think it may just be darker than control
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong it def looks darker than the control to me :happydance: 

Anyone else peeing a lot? I don't really have many symptoms but my gosh I am peeing ALL THE TIME!! Seriously I can go and then within two hours I feel like I'm bursting at the seams! Even through the night :dohh:


----------



## Tryingagain3

We have Harry Patrick (Patrick is both our grandads names) 
And I think Eliza willow for a girl 
Glong Harper is one of my favourites and obviously I love Evie haha xxx


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> We have Harry Patrick (Patrick is both our grandads names)
> And I think Eliza willow for a girl
> Glong Harper is one of my favourites and obviously I love Evie haha xxx


Yea I really like Harper. 

I used to like Freya, Isla and Esme but now no people with the names and they more common than 6 years ago when I had my son. He's called Harrison :)


----------



## SanJan

@Glong - That test is super dark. It's like the test line is saying "Screw you control line!" :haha:

We haven't thought of names yet and probably won't till the time baby is here. Since we won't be knowing gender too, so no pressure.


----------



## RedRose19

I love the name Harrison but dh says no because of Harrison Ford. We also like Edith and Dorothy for girls names I realise they are older generation but still lovely. I'm set on either Matthew or Christopher for a boy. Sean as a middle name for a boy as its my dad's name.


----------



## bumbleberry

I haven't given any thought to names but that hasn't stopped my OH thinking of quite a few. I think I'm just waiting till after 12 wk scan before thinking about names or buying stuff.

Had my mw 'pre-booking' appointment this morning, we were given a lot of leaflets, the Tommys pregnancy book, our maternity files etc and asked which hospital we had chosen. Our booking appointment was scheduled which is on the 28th June :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

SanJan said:


> @Glong - That test is super dark. It's like the test line is saying "Screw you control line!" :haha:
> 
> We haven't thought of names yet and probably won't till the time baby is here. Since we won't be knowing gender too, so no pressure.


We do t plan to find out gender either! This will be our first time not knowing gender and I think it just sounds super fun &#128516;


----------



## Tryingagain3

glong88 said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> We have Harry Patrick (Patrick is both our grandads names)
> And I think Eliza willow for a girl
> Glong Harper is one of my favourites and obviously I love Evie haha xxx
> 
> 
> Yea I really like Harper.
> 
> I used to like Freya, Isla and Esme but now no people with the names and they more common than 6 years ago when I had my son. He's called Harrison :)Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more all 3 of those girls names were in my top 5 when I had Evie but are now soooo popular it's crazy. But so is Evie now too but it wasn't when I used it. I don't mind having a popular name as long as someone I personally know hasn't got it. 
I've loved Harry for 10 years I wanted it for Jack but my ex didn't like it. But my oh now loves it! Me and him do not agree on any girls names really and Eliza is the only one we both like so far but it's not a definite like Harry. Plus my auntie was called Elizabeth and died when I was little so would be nice for my family xxx


----------



## RyliesMummy

We like lily for a girl as that's OHs grandma's name or we like Poppy too, not sure for a boy yet x


----------



## mommytobe11

We have a list of about four girls names that we don't dislike but none that we're totally in love with :( we're thinking Wyatt for a boy. Maybe. 

Lines are progressing nicely. :happydance: 10dpo and 12dpo.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Mommytobe those are beautiful line progressions :flower: 


Mine are progressing well too! Top test was from Tuesday(what I calculated as 8dpo but I could be wrong :haha: ) and the bottom is from today! I'm feeling good now that the test line is showing really really strong. Will probably contact midwife on Monday. I bought DH a shirt that says "be nice to me my wife is pregnant" and will give it to him as soon as I get it (hopefully tomorrow) it's killing me holding the secret in :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RyliesMummy

ProudArmyWife said:


> Mommytobe those are beautiful line progressions :flower:
> 
> 
> Mine are progressing well too! Top test was from Tuesday(what I calculated as 8dpo but I could be wrong :haha: ) and the bottom is from today! I'm feeling good now that the test line is showing really really strong. Will probably contact midwife on Monday. I bought DH a shirt that says "be nice to me my wife is pregnant" and will give it to him as soon as I get it (hopefully tomorrow) it's killing me holding the secret in :haha:

What an awesome idea! You should definitely wrap it or gift bag it and record his reaction!


----------



## mommytobe11

Awesome lines!! I really really wanted to wait until Sunday to tell DH but I just couldn't hold it in! Kudos to you for holding out this long!! :thumbup: the shirt is a super cute idea!


----------



## 2nd time

Anyone eles think I should stop testing now . I have a digi left hoping to see 3+ then done not sure about my scan next week will be 6&1 should I wait longer don't want to go and not see hb
 



Attached Files:







20160617_084617.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## glong88

Ha ha I've done more tests than that and thinking of getting more frer today I'm so scared I just need to see these lines to help me


----------



## 2nd time

I'm scared too I was in shock at first but now I'm attached to little bean already


----------



## ProudArmyWife

RyliesMummy said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Mommytobe those are beautiful line progressions :flower:
> 
> 
> Mine are progressing well too! Top test was from Tuesday(what I calculated as 8dpo but I could be wrong :haha: ) and the bottom is from today! I'm feeling good now that the test line is showing really really strong. Will probably contact midwife on Monday. I bought DH a shirt that says "be nice to me my wife is pregnant" and will give it to him as soon as I get it (hopefully tomorrow) it's killing me holding the secret in :haha:
> 
> What an awesome idea! You should definitely wrap it or gift bag it and record his reaction!Click to expand...


That's the plan. :thumbsup:

I just need the darn thing to come already so I can spill the beans :haha: I'm hoping its here today since we have dinner with my mom and grandparents tomorrow and I would like for him to wear it so we can tell them.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> Awesome lines!! I really really wanted to wait until Sunday to tell DH but I just couldn't hold it in! Kudos to you for holding out this long!! :thumbup: the shirt is a super cute idea!

Thank you! I've come close to just blurting it out but I've already spent the $19 on the shirt so I want to go with that idea but man it's taking forever to ship :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

I had my second Dr appt today, took more bloods. 
She put me as 5 weeks today but I know I ovulated early due to meds so I know I'm slightly more but sure the scan will pick that up in 3 weeks.
I dunno how you are keeping it secret I had to tell my dh right away


----------



## ProudArmyWife

First appt (paperwork appt) schedule for June 29th and 9am &#128516; It's not an exciting appt but it has to happen to get the ball rolling :haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

My booking appointment is the 29th too x


----------



## 0203

Hope the Tshirt arrives in time, it's a lovely idea. I'm doing something similar to tell our parents. I've bought I'm going to be a big brother top for my son to wear, can't wait for my mum to know, since my bfp she's mentioned 5 times about a 2nd child :haha:

I've decided to stop testing now, I got a 2-3 so I know it's progressing and lines have been getting darker. Plus I've had sore boobs today, mega morning sickness waves and cried at a tv program (proper full on sobbing-wasn't even that sad) so id say I'm getting symptoms now :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

The t-shirt arrived today! I couldn't hold it in anymore so wrapped it up and gave it to DH! He read it and then look at me shocked and said really? :rofl: he's now crossing his fingers and toes that this will be our little boy :haha: I was really set in the idea of staying team yellow but not sure DH is completely on board. We will see though we still have plenty of time to discuss that. Will be telling the rest of my family tomorrow. 

0203 I love the big brother shirt idea! We used it when we were pregnant with dd2 and it was super cute! My symptoms seem to be coming to light more lately too. While I can't say I've been emotional I can say I've noticed I've been a little short with a couple people at work who get on my nerves :haha: hopefully I can reign that in :dohh:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies hope your all ok, got my first midwife appointment on Monday! But it's nothing exciting just all the paperwork etc. 
I've been feeling so poorly this week!! I feel sick 24/7 I can only eat small amounts of anything, I'm falling asleep at the drop of a hat. I just feel so crap! 7 weeks today roll on the next 5 weeks so I can feel human again.. 
Oh and I can't sleep on a night because my boobs are so sore and I keep rolling on to my tummy and squashing them! :rofl: 
Good job we love these little buggers! X


----------



## AllStar

Found a few cheapy tests in another drawer I didn't know I had. Leaving the digi til Monday so it's been a week and if I get 3+ no more tests and I'll phone the midwife.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AllStar

Proudarmywife that's such a lovely way to tell dh! :) 

0203 we did the big brother t shirt when we were pregnant with number 2, it's a lovely way to tell people. 

I'm feeling sick on and off too, mostly when I'm hungry but nothing too bad yet.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

As I'm not technically savvy and don't usually get on bnb from a computer I figured I would say I've started a journal if anyone would like to follow here is the link :dohh: :haha: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...4-my-journey-growing-my-last-little-bean.html


----------



## RedRose19

I'm starting worry I've zero nausea... Anyone with no nausea? I'd waves at the beginning but only when hungry and now I'm not letting myself get hungry, eating little but often. I just keep reminding myself every pregnancy is different!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I haven't really had any yet. Like you it only seems to be when I get hungry. I'm not to worried about it though as with my last two pregnancies the sick feeling didn't really kick in till 6-8 weeks so I'm enjoying it while it lasts :haha:


----------



## glong88

No sickness either unless hungry :(


----------



## Tryingagain3

Don't worry ladies my sickness only properly kicked in last week! Just enjoy not having it because it'll kick in before you know it xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello ladies, I know some of you from TTC but can I tentatively join you? I'm Ali and FF currently gives me a due date of 23rd Feb, by my calculations I'm 4 weeks 2 days pregnant and cautiously excited! Really scared of miscarriage as ever so slight (1) brown spot in underwear yesterday but my tests are getting darker and nothing but normal cm since so fingers crossed. Really looking forward to getting to know you all! And as far as symptoms grumpy (poor DH :haha:) crampy and bloated. Not really any sickness yet, just moments feeling 'off.'

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## glong88

20 DPO TODAY.

Still feeling okay.... I'll hate it when I get ms but just want it in a way to feel like everything is progressing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SamerSue

I didn't really have any ms until I hit 6 weeks. I'd have it if I were hungry before then, but was otherwise fine. Last night, I took Hubby some dinner and when he unwrapped it, the smell almost made me sick - and I'd just had dinner myself, so it wasn't that I was hungry!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Looking great Glong!! Same here with the sickness. I'm so terrified of losing this one xxx

That's reassuring Samer - with my last it was about 6 weeks too!


----------



## Tryingagain3

I was worried too that I didn't have much sickness then BAM! And the last week has been awful! I'm counting down to 12 weeks! 
Hello :wave: curiosity congratulations hope you enjoy the group! All ladies are lovely! 
And Glong those lines look crazy good! 
Just to let you all know the brown bleeding stopped! Xxx


----------



## mommytobe11

I've been feeling a little nauseous if I haven't eaten anything so I've been trying to make sure I eat little bits throughout the day. And I'm SO tired!! :sleep::sleep::sleep: 

MS didn't fully kick in until 7 weeks with my first and I didn't get much with my second, so really wasn't expecting to feel it so early this time. I just hope I never throw up :nope:


----------



## Traveling mom

View attachment 952186
Hello! I would love to join you all. I just found out yesterday and have a due date of Feb 21st. My son is 19 months old and we are sooo excited to give him a friend. We told my parents today with a home made shirt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, can I please join this group. Yet to have my first scan but my edd is 02/02/17. We have been ttc for 12 months with one cp. we conceived this little miracle on Letrozol 5mg with a shot of pregnyl.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello ladies :wave: hope your both feeling good!! X


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you for the lovely welcome tryingagain3 :) looking forward to getting to know you!

MrsW congratulations!! After all that time you must be over the moon!

Travelling mom your little boy's t shirt is soo cute <3 congratulations!

How are everyone's weekends going? I am not able to have a lie in this weekend as I keep waking up and remembering I'm pregnant, then I'm too excited to sleep!! :cloud9:


----------



## wouldluvabub

***ATTENTION!***

If anyone is looking to join a Facebook due in group then please add Marielle Logan on facebook and you will be added to the Feb 2017 group! The group is secret so your friends can't see you have joined or what you post.


----------



## bumbleberry

wouldluvabub said:


> If anyone is looking to join a Facebook due in group then please add Marielle Logan on facebook and you will be added to the Feb 2017 group! The group is secret so your friends can't see you have joined or what you post.

Thanks! I've sent a request through x

Welcome curiosity and MrsW, congratulations and hope you both have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

I'm 8 weeks as of yesterday :happydance: symptoms are still mild really, I also only get ms when I'm hungry but as I seem quite hungry all the time I tend to eat little and often throughout the day. Fatigue and hunger are my main symptoms. 

I have my first scan in 1 week! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats to the new ladies joining. 

Lovely t shirt travelling! 

I am so so happy to have got this , this morning!! 3+ yay! That's no more testing for me and I'm calling midwife in the morning :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## glong88

21 dpo 5 weeks today :( gutted it's still 2-3 as I last tested 6 days ago and got this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AllStar

glong88 said:


> 21 dpo 5 weeks today :( gutted it's still 2-3 as I last tested 6 days ago and got this

Glong I did another digi 2 days ago and it was still 2-3 (but when I cracked it open, the lines were noticeably darker) and today I finally got 3+ and I'm 5+5 today. I'm sure with lines like those it won't be long until it's 3+. I totally understand how you feel though but I never got lines that dark, they're brilliant!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: and congrats on your :bfp: ! 

Happy 8 weeks bumbleberry! 

Allstar congrats on the 3+ :thumbsup: 

Curiosity I've been having some insomnia lately too! It's like I exhausted and I sleep great for 5-6 hours and then I wake up to pee and I can't fall back to sleep :dohh: 

Glong I responded in your other thread but wanted to offer more hugs and support :hugs: :hugs:

AFM yesterday was an eventful day. We announced to our families and then made it Facebook official :haha: I know it's early but we've always announced basically when we find out. It makes me nervous but DH gets excited and wants to tel everyone :dohh: I think he just doesn't like having to watch what he says to someone :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

ProudArmyWife said:


> Welcome to the new ladies :wave: and congrats on your :bfp: !
> 
> Happy 8 weeks bumbleberry!
> 
> Allstar congrats on the 3+ :thumbsup:
> 
> Curiosity I've been having some insomnia lately too! It's like I exhausted and I sleep great for 5-6 hours and then I wake up to pee and I can't fall back to sleep :dohh:
> 
> Glong I responded in your other thread but wanted to offer more hugs and support :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> AFM yesterday was an eventful day. We announced to our families and then made it Facebook official :haha: I know it's early but we've always announced basically when we find out. It makes me nervous but DH gets excited and wants to tel everyone :dohh: I think he just doesn't like having to watch what he says to someone :haha:

Good on you for breaking the stigma and being so brave!


----------



## glong88

wouldluvabub said:


> ***ATTENTION!***
> 
> If anyone is looking to join a Facebook due in group then please add Marielle Logan on facebook and you will be added to the Feb 2017 group! The group is secret so your friends can't see you have joined or what you post.


What is your profile photo ?


----------



## mommytobe11

Wouldluvabub - I sent a request! :)

ProudArmyWife - it must feel good to have everyone know and not have to hold it in!! I keep almost slipping to people but we haven't even told our families yet.

Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:


Today is the day AF would be due but no sign of her, so that's reassuring! We'll probably tell our families now as I just wanted to get over that last bit. Calling the doctor tomorrow to make my first appointment. :happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

glong88 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> ***ATTENTION!***
> 
> If anyone is looking to join a Facebook due in group then please add Marielle Logan on facebook and you will be added to the Feb 2017 group! The group is secret so your friends can't see you have joined or what you post.
> 
> 
> What is your profile photo ?Click to expand...

It's not me, it's just a profile created by the person who started the group to be able to add people to the secret group. The picture is an image of a pregnant woman with a heart in her belly.


----------



## SamerSue

I'm 7w as of today! :) I sent a request for the February group. :) 

Hubby was teasing me yesterday about how I like to sleep until noon on Sunday, and we made lunch plans with my parents for 11:30 today. Here it is, 9:30 and I'm wide awake while he is snoring softly next to me. Ha!


----------



## glong88

Ive sent a request too xx


----------



## MrsW1985

Thanks Ladies.
I will be 8 weeks on Friday, which is when my first scan will be, we are waiting till then to tell our parents the news and some close friends, then at 12 weeks will send out a group text letting everyone know, dh isn't keen on announcing it on facebook, he's argument is, the important people in our lives will know, the rest just like to sticky beak and don't really care anyway. Which is a valid point.
So far my boobs have gotten huge, I already had decent size ones anyway, but now they are spilling out of my bra, I think I need to go shopping! I have also been nauseous pretty much all day, constipated, fatigued and have completely gone off meat, all I want is fries, pizza, chocolate cake and mandarins. Weird combo. 
Have any of you had any food aversions/cravings yet?


----------



## Traveling mom

I am only 4w5d today so my symptoms are pretty non existent. I keep having AF type symptoms like very slight cramps and a little bit of back pain. I'm hoping it is just the little bean getting nice and snug! I feel like sore boobs or some nausea would reassure me but I suppose it is still early. These first few weeks of knowing are completely nerve wrecking!


----------



## glong88

Its been playing on my mind all day that I only got 2-3 this morning so as I had another digital staring me in the face I took one tonight and got this beauty :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ~curiosity~

Sent a request for the February Fb group :) that's a great idea to get to know you all :)

Proud well done on announcing! We are not announcing til 1st scan, visited family today and it is so hard keeping our mouths closed!!

So this morning I got a little excited as felt sick as I started eating breakfast, hoping it's a good sign. Also my stomach is rumbling every couple of hours but already I'm not enjoying food as much as usual which is odd. Hope bean is behind it all lol xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

I've sent a request too, welcome to all you newbies and congrats on the 3+s! Been super busy with work lately the time is going pretty fast, super excited for my scan on the 2nd :happydance:


----------



## mommytobe11

Yay Glong! So happy you got a 3+! I have two digis left, but scared I won't see a 2-3 yet so I've been holding off :wacko: so much worrying in the first tri :nope:


----------



## RedRose19

I really wanna take another digital test and get my 3+ but also nervous!


----------



## RyliesMummy

I'm done with testing now I've spent way too much on tests, just going to put money I would spend on tests away for an early gender scan I think, something to look forward to then.


----------



## AllStar

Glong that's great news, congrats!! 

Rylies' that's me done testing now too I've seen the 3+, going to do my best not to worry and look forward to our first scan! :)


----------



## Thyite

I've sent request, if you see weird name from weird country that's me :)


----------



## 2nd time

Today's big news I have finally had a bowl movement yehhh sorry tmi but what a relief been suffering with trapped wind and constipation for over a week


----------



## Tryingagain3

2nd time.. So pleased for you!! :rofl: on a serious note I had constipation so bad with my daughter so I feel your pain! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

So glad you got your 3+ Glong!! X


----------



## 2nd time

So relieved to see this today I guess it's real now. Weird it's 2 years almost (2 days out) since I got my last 3+ and she is looking at me now wondering why I'm staring at a white stick lol
 



Attached Files:







20160620_094256.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RyliesMummy

I have my first MW appointment wednesday then scan not this weekend coming but next, what's the next thing you all have to look forward to?


----------



## glong88

Midwife on 8th July. Ageeeees away :(


----------



## Tryingagain3

Midwife on Thursday then waiting for my 12 week scan. I had a scan at 6w2d but now have to wait until 12 week scan. Then gender scan at 16 weeks!!! X


----------



## glong88

Tempted to speak to doctors again a different one and try get a scan


----------



## 2nd time

I have a scan booked for Thursday but I'm scared ot will be too early to see hb


----------



## Tryingagain3

I could see the heart beat at 6+2. And Glong good luck trying to get the scan.. I hope they give you one. Only reason I got one was because of the bleeding etc x


----------



## 2nd time

I will be 6 & 1


----------



## Tryingagain3

Well fingers crossed you'll see it!! Mine was fairly clear to be honest. I drank so much water so I didn't have to have an internal scan. X


----------



## RedRose19

My scan is July 8th same day as your appt ! 2 weeks 5 days... Not that I'm counting lol
I'd bad cramping that woke me up last night I hope jelly bean is ok


----------



## RyliesMummy

Fingers crossed for HB. 
I've just realised by AF dates I'm 5w 5d but I actually Od on CD16 so I'm probabl6 a couple of days behind that so I'm expected to be put back at my scan, I thought I was going to be 8+3 but i guess it'll only be 8w if not less. Fingers crossed baby is visible!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Cramping is so normal.. With my son I didn't even find out I was pregnant until I was 9 weeks because I wasn't trying at all and I had the most awful "period pains" I was so sure af was just around the corner.. Clearly not because he's now 9 haha!! 
Try not to worry x


----------



## mommytobe11

Calling the doctor today to make an appointment. I'll probably get a scan around 8/9 weeks, which feels forever away!


----------



## RedRose19

I felt that way mommytobe but the last 1.5 week as gone so fast, im sure the next 2 weeks will too. Bit i k ow what you mean, when you fi d out so early its like... so much waiting


----------



## 2nd time

Apart from taking folic and not drinking I wish I found out at about 9 weeks lol


----------



## MrsW1985

I have my first scan on Friday, ill be 8 weeks then, hopefully I will see something! Really excited but kind of nervous. All of you ladies who have had babies before, could you see much at your 8 weeks scan?


----------



## mommytobe11

Lol totally agree, redrose and 2nd. So. Much. Waiting.


----------



## 2nd time

MrsW1985 said:


> I have my first scan on Friday, ill be 8 weeks then, hopefully I will see something! Really excited but kind of nervous. All of you ladies who have had babies before, could you see much at your 8 weeks scan?

You will see a blob and hopefully a hb I have had early scans with five out of seven and have seen blobs with hbs


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yeah it's like a kidney bean with a flickering heartbeat. X


----------



## glong88

Lots of cramps for me today:( I just want to no baby is ok :(


----------



## Tryingagain3

Then you go for your 12 week scan not expecting much more and boom there's a baby! Haha x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

MrsW1985 said:


> I have my first scan on Friday, ill be 8 weeks then, hopefully I will see something! Really excited but kind of nervous. All of you ladies who have had babies before, could you see much at your 8 weeks scan?

I had a scan at 6w2d with my first and she looked like a little blob with a heartbeat. With my second I had he scan around 9 weeks and she looked like a little bean with a heartbeat :haha: good luck at your scan &#128516;


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm looking forward to my appt next week. Nothing exciting happenin at the appt but I will most likely schedule my ultrasound then so I'm looking forward to having a day pinned down for first peak at baby :thumbsup:

I spoke to soon about lack of symptoms. They seem to show up slowly throughout the day. Nausea hasn't been bad so far but breasts have started hurting, headaches have kicked in, feeling crampy on and off and sooooo tired! Welcome back to pregnancy I guess :haha:


----------



## Tryingagain3

glong88 said:


> Lots of cramps for me today:( I just want to no baby is ok :(

Stay strong Hun, you should call epu yourself and speak to them let them know your worrying and see if they can get you in. I'm sure your baby is fine darling xxxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Totally understand Glong, I get terrified every time I have cramps. The first 12 weeks are so nerve wracking :( everything looks good with your tests and stuff though so fingers crossed.

So today not much other than hunger, sore boobs and bad mood swings lol.

Things I'm looking forward to - Wednesday. I am in the middle of moving so have literally only just registered at the local doctor's surgery. I have to wait til Weds to make an appointment and make pregnancy doctor official. Hopefully I'll find out how to make first midwife appointment :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing OK today xx


----------



## bumbleberry

RyliesMummy said:


> I have my first MW appointment wednesday then scan not this weekend coming but next, what's the next thing you all have to look forward to?

I have my private scan this Saturday afternoon :happydance: and then my midwife appointment next Tuesday. 

Excited and nervous about the scan, I'll be 9 weeks exactly according to my dates. But I ovulated 1 week after my LMP date (short ovulatory phase as my cycles are only 22 days) so I don't know what affect this will have? :shrug:


----------



## 2nd time

I think Im canceling my early scan I feel better now I got my 3+ so I'm just going toto wait now


----------



## happy138

Hi ladies. I am just joining this thread. I got my bfp on 10dpo on Jun 13. Testes my beta hcg at 10 dpo and it came back at 54 then at 12dpo was 185. Now waiting for my first ultrasound on Jun 30. Hopefully everything goes well. I had one chemical and a mmc before and this my first bfp after two years TTC where the hcg values are doubling. So staying optimistic yet am a little anxious. Also am put on progesterone supplements due to my history.


----------



## glong88

I've had alot of period like cramps since Saturday and I spoke to my doctor today and because I had a miscarriage last month they want me to go for a scan first thing tomorrow morning

By my dates I'll only be 5 plus 3 so worried I won't see much anyways... 

Anyone had a scan that early and saw baby?


----------



## Tryingagain3

Oh I'm so happy they are going to scan you Glong.. However this baby is the earliest I've been scanned in all 3 pregnancies. I was 6+2 and I saw a tiny blob with a flickering heartbeat. I have heard most babies don't get a heartbeat until 6 weeks. I think at your stage there should be a sack and a yolk but I'm not 100% sure. They will probably have to do an internal scan though so they can see properly. What time is your scan? X


----------



## Tryingagain3

happy138 said:


> Hi ladies. I am just joining this thread. I got my bfp on 10dpo on Jun 13. Testes my beta hcg at 10 dpo and it came back at 54 then at 12dpo was 185. Now waiting for my first ultrasound on Jun 30. Hopefully everything goes well. I had one chemical and a mmc before and this my first bfp after two years TTC where the hcg values are doubling. So staying optimistic yet am a little anxious. Also am put on progesterone supplements due to my history.

Congratulations on your bfp! Hopefully it'll be a lovely sticky one for you! And welcome to the group. It's a lovely group so I hope you enjoy as much as I do! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

Glong I've just had a quick read and a lot of people at 5 weeks just had a sack and nothing else could be seen then went back a week later and there the baby was. I hope this scan doesn't stress you out more than you already are. Just remember is so normal not to see much at this stage xxx


----------



## RedRose19

I had a scan at 6w 1d so a few days.more but there wasn't a lot, just a blob with a hb. But the midwife who scanned me reckoned babys heart had only just started beating day or two before so don't worry if it's not yet it can take til 6 weeks


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Oh I'm so happy they are going to scan you Glong.. However this baby is the earliest I've been scanned in all 3 pregnancies. I was 6+2 and I saw a tiny blob with a flickering heartbeat. I have heard most babies don't get a heartbeat until 6 weeks. I think at your stage there should be a sack and a yolk but I'm not 100% sure. They will probably have to do an internal scan though so they can see properly. What time is your scan? X


9.20. I did say will it be to early she said because I've got cramps they want me to come in tomorrow do a scan then they can go from there with what they see


----------



## Tryingagain3

Well I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you see a heartbeat Hun! You never know. If not maybe they'll get you back in next week too? Good luck Hun! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck glong! I haven't had a scan the early either. My earliest was 6w2d. Like the other ladies said it was just a blob with a heartbeat. Let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## happy138

Tryingagain3 said:


> happy138 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am just joining this thread. I got my bfp on 10dpo on Jun 13. Testes my beta hcg at 10 dpo and it came back at 54 then at 12dpo was 185. Now waiting for my first ultrasound on Jun 30. Hopefully everything goes well. I had one chemical and a mmc before and this my first bfp after two years TTC where the hcg values are doubling. So staying optimistic yet am a little anxious. Also am put on progesterone supplements due to my history.
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp! Hopefully it'll be a lovely sticky one for you! And welcome to the group. It's a lovely group so I hope you enjoy as much as I do! XClick to expand...

Thank you so much:hugs:


----------



## happy138

glong88 said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so happy they are going to scan you Glong.. However this baby is the earliest I've been scanned in all 3 pregnancies. I was 6+2 and I saw a tiny blob with a flickering heartbeat. I have heard most babies don't get a heartbeat until 6 weeks. I think at your stage there should be a sack and a yolk but I'm not 100% sure. They will probably have to do an internal scan though so they can see properly. What time is your scan? X
> 
> 
> 9.20. I did say will it be to early she said because I've got cramps they want me to come in tomorrow do a scan then they can go from there with what they seeClick to expand...

Hope everything goes well with your scan:hug:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Fatigue is kicking my butt!! I work in a doctors office 8-5 and went to my car on lunch break. Fell asleep and woke up to my boss knocking on my window 15 mins after the time I should have been back :dohh: 

Luckily she is awesome and just laughed it off with me :haha:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date is the 7th of Feb! Hope you're all well xx

Having a little read - I was in the same boat. Dates put me at 6+2 at the time. Scan showed 5+2 with only a yolk sac and gest sac. I waited the two horrible long weeks and went for the follow up yesterday. I saw my little bean - measuring 7 weeks (so spot on with the dates she gave me) and got to see the heartbeat. Hoping for the same result for you ladies


----------



## Tryingagain3

Good luck Glong xxxx


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Good luck Glong xxxx


Thank you xxx


----------



## RedRose19

Welcome and congratulations breelizabeth,

Good luck glong let us know how you get on!

I am 6 weeks today, im so happy every time i make it a week closer to our end date, but first the 2nd tri. My scan is 2 weeks friday i wish it would hurry up!


----------



## 2nd time

Good luck glong


----------



## Tryingagain3

Breeelizabeth said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date is the 7th of Feb! Hope you're all well xx
> 
> Having a little read - I was in the same boat. Dates put me at 6+2 at the time. Scan showed 5+2 with only a yolk sac and gest sac. I waited the two horrible long weeks and went for the follow up yesterday. I saw my little bean - measuring 7 weeks (so spot on with the dates she gave me) and got to see the heartbeat. Hoping for the same result for you ladies

Hello :wave: glad all is ok with your little bean! I had a scan last week after a bit of bleeding and baby way fine. They love to scare us these little ones! Hope you enjoy the group x


----------



## bumbleberry

Good luck for your scan today Glong :hugs:

Welcome & Congratulations Happy138 & breeelizabeth :)


----------



## glong88

Scan showed sac and yolk but no baby. They put me between 5 and 5 and half I put myself 5 plus 3 so about right sac was 12 min I believe. 

Repeat scan 2 weeks today.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah Glong that sounds great. So your right on track. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## bumbleberry

glong88 said:


> Scan showed sac and yolk but no baby. They put me between 5 and 5 and half I put myself 5 plus 3 so about right sac was 12 min I believe.
> 
> Repeat scan 2 weeks today.

Glad everything seems to be right according to your dates Glong. Hope you're feeling ok in yourself? x


----------



## 2nd time

I re scheduled my scan for two weeks in the hope that I get to see more


----------



## glong88

I feel OK in myself and glad there's more there than last time however I would of love to have seen baby but heard that's not likely ever at 5 plus 3?


----------



## RedRose19

That sounds great definitely on track!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Awe glong I'm glad that the scan went well. I'm sure you'll go back in two weeks and see a nice little beanie with a heartbeat :thumbup: I hope the scan put your mind at ease


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Please can you add me.
My due date is around 10th February, will get it confirmed at dating scan.

This is my 4th!!! Baby, and the nausea is killing me this time round. 
With the others I only had nausea/sickness with certain smells, so it wasn't too bad. This time it's all day everyday.

How are you ladies coping?


----------



## RedRose19

Welcome and congratulations 

Today seems to be my worst day so far for nausea, i so far have had minor short waves of it, today its there constantly but again still minor, it was bad when i was waiting for my lunch, talking to my mother thought id get sick! But im ok.


----------



## Daemon

Hi ladies! Been stalking BnB for months! My SO and I are expecting our first due Feb.10 based off my ovulation date, hoping for a Valentine's baby :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

All new low for me today, morning sickness hit whilst pegging out the washing and I threw up in my garden :nope: hopefully my apple tree survives the ordeal :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh no Rylies :haha: 

Hope your feeling a little better and that your garden is okay :haha: :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Still struggling with all day nausea and survival &#128514;&#128546; I will update everyone on the list tonight.


----------



## RedRose19

Today my nausea has truly kicked in as well, I guess week 6 seems to be the week it will hit!


----------



## EllaD93

Hello, Congratulations to everyone due in February :D 
My due date is 13th February 2017! This will be our first child and we are so excited! 

We were only trying for 2 months, which we are very suprised about as I have pcos but since I was on metformin, I believe that is what did it for us :D

We have booked a private scan when I am 7+1 weeks so I can stop worrying a little bit haha

Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## PubMissus

Feel like I can join in on this now if that's ok?

According to today's scan I'm due on February 2nd. :)

A xx


----------



## Krippy

All right...all updated, I think?!?! Have a few ladies without due dates so just let me know and I can update that! If there are any mistakes please let me know! x

I have my first midwife appointment in a week and I am super excited!!!! Glad to hear everyone's happy scan and progression news!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks for the update krippy! I always seem to round out the end of my due date groups :haha: funny little trend I have going I suppose.

Good luck at your appt next week! Hope it goes great!!

Welcome pub! And congratulations :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

I can't believe this is the third time I have been on a Feb board lol with 3 Feb and 2 early March babies already I guess I know what time of year I am fertile lol. I have one November too lol can't explain that one&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hehe hope your garden is ok Ryliesmummy! 

I feel for you ladies dealing with nausea. I had HG with my DD so spent the whole 9 months being sick. This time around, hardly anything! I start feeling sick if I don't eat but that's all. Sore boobs are horrendous though - and they've gotten sooo big (OH keeps telling me they're amazing lol)

Is anyone taking prenatals? I've got some but keep forgetting.


----------



## RedRose19

2nd time said:


> I can't believe this is the third time I have been on a Feb board lol with 3 Feb and 2 early March babies already I guess I know what time of year I am fertile lol. I have one November too lol can't explain that one&#65533;&#65533;

Hmm a November baby... Usually a sign of a good Valentine :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

RedRose19 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe this is the third time I have been on a Feb board lol with 3 Feb and 2 early March babies already I guess I know what time of year I am fertile lol. I have one November too lol can't explain that one&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hmm a November baby... Usually a sign of a good Valentine :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's stranger than that we are a mixed race family dh is indian the march Feb babies are all dark skin hair and eyes and my November one is blonde with fair skin and blue eyes lol


----------



## 2nd time

Hello morning sickness


----------



## glong88

I seem to be more fertile around the Feb due dates too my son is the 2nd Feb this one will be 19th


----------



## MrsW1985

Glong- so happy that scans are in line with your dates, I bet you will feel heaps better in a couple of weeks though when you get to see a heart beat.
2nd- that's really interesting with the mixed race thing and the fact your feb/March babies are dark and you November one is fair skinned. I wonder if this one will Buck the trend or be like the other February babes.

I'm so excited/nervous I have my first scan at 8 weeks tomorrow. My boobs are huge, dh is loving it, but my nausea is pretty constant, still can't handle the smell look or taste of meat.


----------



## RedRose19

Thats so weird how it affects everyone different, the only thing i can stomach is meat lol gone off all sweet things except chocolate, but if ive ameal with some meat in it im ok , had stew yesterday helped my morning sickness


----------



## babydreams06

Hi All,

Congratulations to all the expecting mommies!

Can I join? I am due Feb 15th based on my ovulation. My daughter turned 5 a week back and this will be our second baby. I did my blood work today and will have the results tomorrow. Our scan is on the 9th July and cant wait to see the little bean!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Congrats and welcome to all the newbies. I feel like I've spaced this out perfectly as it'll mean 4 months between each birthday, one in Feb one in June and one in October! :haha:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

My timing is terrible lol. Apparently I'm really fertile in April/may. My daughter will turn 2 on the 6th of January, and this one is due on the 7th of Feb.


----------



## 2nd time

My timing is worse lol 8th Feb due 15th Feb 19th 6th March 10March lol


----------



## AllStar

The sickness has hit here too! 

Hi to the new ladies, it's lovely and busy in here now! 

2nd time that is a busy time of year for you! We have March, June and October so far so this one had to be close to one of them I guess! 

I have appointment at the doctors today about the twinges/pain on the left to see if they think I need scanned :-/


----------



## 2nd time

Good luck at the dr


----------



## 0203

Breeelizabeth said:


> My timing is terrible lol. Apparently I'm really fertile in April/may. My daughter will turn 2 on the 6th of January, and this one is due on the 7th of Feb.

Almost exactly the same age gap as me. My son will turn 2 on 1st January and I'm due 15th February

Good luck at the doctors allstar 

I've been having waves of feeling sick every now and then, mostly when eating yogurt fruit or veg :dohh: My main symptom is exhaustion. I feel like a terrible mum for my son at the moment he is generally a really good boy but I'm just counting down the hours for nap and bed time!


----------



## mommytobe11

I was feeling nauseous last week but it seems to have gone away. I'd be lying if I said it wasn't freaking me out :nope: I don't at all feel pregnant. I have my first appointment tomorrow, nothing exciting just confirming pregnancy and all that. Hopefully I'll get a date for my scan!

I've been taking prenatals since we started ttc this time. I always forgot to take them in my last pregnancies by this time I've been doing ok remembering :thumbup:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hi ladies please can I join :) I'm due baby number 2 on the 22nd Feb after TTC for the last 2 years, I have a little boy who's nearly 5 :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies! May I join? Due Somewhere between Feb 22-26. This pregnancy was a surprise, and will be baby #3, but pregnancy #6, so I'm very anxious. I've never had two healthy pregnancies back to back, and my last pregnancy was my youngest. I have two girls, one will be 2 in October, and the oldest will be 5 in February. I've had labs done already, and my numbers were doubling every 40 hours, and my progesterone was great. I was on progesterone with my youngest bc it was low and was worried about this time, bc I'm still nursing my 20 month old. Im pretty much symptomless, which freaks me out a little... But I had symptoms with my first pregnancy that was a MMC at 10 weeks, so I know they don't guarantee anything. 
Anyway! Lots of sticky healthy baby dust to all of you! Can't wait to get to know everyone!


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya red, congratulations and I hope this baby is a sticky like your girls!


----------



## RedRose19

Jazzy-NICU said:


> Hi ladies please can I join :) I'm due baby number 2 on the 22nd Feb after TTC for the last 2 years, I have a little boy who's nearly 5 :)

Hi jazzy I totally understand took me 3 years to conceive my second, he's just turned 4 now. Congratulations


----------



## RyliesMummy

Congratulations and fingers crossed your little bean is a sticky one!

Anyone else looking very pregnant at the moment? I feel I look as though I'm about 6 months gone :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:


----------



## Etisgonnab

Hi all--mind if I join ya? 6w2d here with my first, due sometime around mid-February. I had a blood test right after my BFP a couple weeks ago to confirm, but don't have my first ob appointment until July 11th, which is frustrating. I wish it was this week or next so I could get a bit of a road map of what I should expect moving forward, particularly with regards to what are ACTUAL warning signs that shouldn't be ignored. I don't know about any of you all but I'm not digging the what to expect book. It's really contradictory in its advice and also errs on the side of caution to an extreme, as it's filled with comments like "while there's no evidence that such and such is harmful during pregnancy, you should consult you doctor." If I went by that book, I'd be calling my doctor five times a day!

Anyway, not really dealing with too much symptom-wise here other than sore boobs (that are already getting HUGE), need to eat more frequently (so trying to be good with having healthy snacks around), endless battle with constipation, and some very very minimal brown discharge.


----------



## 2nd time

RyliesMummy said:


> Congratulations and fingers crossed your little bean is a sticky one!
> 
> Anyone else looking very pregnant at the moment? I feel I look as though I'm about 6 months gone :haha:

Yes very already need to fine some mat clothes I look huge and can't even suck it in. And I have people staring at my belly lol but having been preg 7 times in 6 years people expect me to be lol


----------



## missy123

Hi everyone xx
I'm due February 16th
This is my second child after 9 years trying to concieve
I have endometriosis and was diagnosed 2 years ago
I have really bad nausea this time round so I'm thinking it's a girl..I already have a 12 year old son!!
Doctor confirmed my pregnancy on Tuesday so I'm so excited to get a scan xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

2nd time said:


> RyliesMummy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations and fingers crossed your little bean is a sticky one!
> 
> Anyone else looking very pregnant at the moment? I feel I look as though I'm about 6 months gone :haha:
> 
> Yes very already need to fine some mat clothes I look huge and can't even suck it in. And I have people staring at my belly lol but having been preg 7 times in 6 years people expect me to be lolClick to expand...

Oh God you're a braver woman than I! I told my manager at work and she said I knew it! She had been staring at me for hours :haha: I'm starting to take pictures every week now and upload them to my journal here so I can look back on them x


----------



## Traveling mom

I'm still not having many symptoms, only exhaustion and tiny waves of nausea. I don't think true morning sickness hit me until about 6 weeks, so maybe next week will be a different story. 

So it looks like many of us have kids already, is there any trends of early/late deliveries? With my son I had to be induced 2 days after his due date, my dr said he thought he would be around 8 lbs he came out at 10 lbs 6oz:dohh::dohh: he said to remind him of that the next go around and he would see about inducing me earlier! So maybe I will have a Valentine's baby instead


----------



## RedRose19

missy123 said:


> Hi everyone xx
> I'm due February 16th
> This is my second child after 9 years trying to concieve
> I have endometriosis and was diagnosed 2 years ago
> I have really bad nausea this time round so I'm thinking it's a girl..I already have a 12 year old son!!
> Doctor confirmed my pregnancy on Tuesday so I'm so excited to get a scan xx

Congratulations :happydance: i also had a long wait for my bfp but wow 9 years! Im happy for you!

My nausea has really hit home the last few days i see it as baby letting me know he or she is here and growing


----------



## Daemon

Hi ladies! I get to go see my doctor on Monday for the first time since I found out I'm pregnant. I will be 7 weeks when I see him so I'm hoping he will send me for an ultrasound, if not then I will have to wait until I see an OB in July :(


----------



## AllStar

Doctor doesn't think the twinges/pain is anything to worry about but said to mention it to midwife at my booking appointment :shrug: 

Called midwives and booked in and my midwife will call me Monday with a date to go in an see her as she was off today. 

Feeling really sick every day around 5pm? :shrug: and super thirsty constantly but apart from that not too bad. 

My previous babies were 4 days late, 6 days early and 6 days late so no idea how this one will go! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## mommytobe11

Just left my first pregnancy appointment! Ultrasound is scheduled for July 5 :happydance: I'll be 6w6d, hoping to see a heartbeat. Kind of worried because I'm confident they'll adjust my dates as both of my boys measured 5 days behind on the first u/s. But we shall see! I'm still excited to see what's going on in there!


----------



## 2nd time

I am exhausted and feel very sick I look so pregnant people are asking lol me an dh decided that if someone asks we tell them


----------



## SammyBee

Hi im due 24th Feb. I went 2 weeks over with my last baby..so who knows I may go into March


----------



## RedRose19

Unfortunately i was induced with my son 2 days before his due date, born the next day! I will not let them induce me next time unless it is absolutely necessary, if so they will have to c section me because last time it was so traumatic, my son got very upset i just dont want to repeat that!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Traveling mom said:


> I'm still not having many symptoms, only exhaustion and tiny waves of nausea. I don't think true morning sickness hit me until about 6 weeks, so maybe next week will be a different story.
> 
> So it looks like many of us have kids already, is there any trends of early/late deliveries? With my son I had to be induced 2 days after his due date, my dr said he thought he would be around 8 lbs he came out at 10 lbs 6oz:dohh::dohh: he said to remind him of that the next go around and he would see about inducing me earlier! So maybe I will have a Valentine's baby instead


Oh man he was a big little one :haha: bless you mama I'm worried about that as dd2 was 9lbs1oz I really don't want any bigger than that.

As far as trends I had dd1 at 39+3 and dd2 at 39+2. I'm hoping we can keep that up and go at 39 weeks again.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> Just left my first pregnancy appointment! Ultrasound is scheduled for July 5 :happydance: I'll be 6w6d, hoping to see a heartbeat. Kind of worried because I'm confident they'll adjust my dates as both of my boys measured 5 days behind on the first u/s. But we shall see! I'm still excited to see what's going on in there!


How exciting to have a scan date! I'm hoping I'll get to schedule mine soon. I was the same as you my dates were off by about a week from the scans with my first two. We will see how thing one goes


----------



## wouldluvabub

This bubs due feb (obviously) and then I have a March and April! My first son came at 38+6. Went in to labour naturally but ended in emergency c-sec. My second I was going to try for a vbac. I got to 40+3 and couldn't cope with the hip pain, restless legs and insomnia any more so I booked in for a c-section at 40+5 secretly hoping that would make me go into labour but no!


----------



## pathos

:hi:

I am scared to join but at least i can reserve a place for me and my surprise bean.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello :wave: pathos 
Hope your ok! 
Hi ladies sorry I've been quiet I've been feeling really crap the last week, the sickness is kicking my arse. 
I've got a midwife appointment on Monday. 
Oh and both mine were early, my son was 39weeks and my daughter was 39+4 so I'm hoping this one will be a tad early too. 
I'm showing already and this is my 3rd I feel huge and I feel people already know!! Anyway hope all you ladies are ok! Welcome to all the newbies!!! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

8 weeks today Woohoo I'm a raspberry haha x


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi all, had my first scan yesterday, I thought I was 8 weeks, but they had me as 7+2, they aren't going off my lmp, (which I was) but by ovulation date, seeing as though I had pregnyl to release it they know exactly when it happened. Baby was 26mm long and had a hb of 150. So exciting to see, have another scan in 2 weeks and having a more in depth appointment to discuss hospitals delivery etc. 
can you please change my due date to 9th of February.


----------



## bumbleberry

I have my first scan in 2 hours and I'm so nervous!! 

Trying to remain positive :)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Good luck bumbleberry!! X


----------



## mommytobe11

bumbleberry said:


> I have my first scan in 2 hours and I'm so nervous!!
> 
> Trying to remain positive :)

Any update?! &#128515;


----------



## 2nd time

Well my news is out my eldest dd guessed and told her friends lol


----------



## mommytobe11

2nd time said:


> Well my news is out my eldest dd guessed and told her friends lol

How old is she? DH and I aren't telling our kids yet because they're so little and I just know our three year old will tell everyone! :haha: we still haven't even told our families yet!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi ladies! Only my second post here. I have a lot of catching up to do.
This is also my second February baby, although my ds1 decided to come 4 weeks early so was a January baby instead!
Bit of background:
DD was born on her due date in 2009. Lovely labour but a 3rd degree tear :(
DS1 born 4 weeks early, horrendous labour but very fast. This also ended in 3rd degree tear!
DS2 born at 39 weeks, elective section which was lovely and nowhere near as bad as I expected.

I think this baby is also going to be cs. I have 2 tear scars in opposite directions so it's highly likely I'll tear again. It's a little bit gutting because I love the excitement of labour :(

I'm also considering having my tubes tied when I have the section too. So much to consider.

Sorry I'm rambling!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck for scan bumbleberry!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

bumbleberry said:


> I have my first scan in 2 hours and I'm so nervous!!
> 
> Trying to remain positive :)


Hope your scan went well!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> Well my news is out my eldest dd guessed and told her friends lol
> 
> How old is she? DH and I aren't telling our kids yet because they're so little and I just know our three year old will tell everyone! :haha: we still haven't even told our families yet!Click to expand...

DH told our girls before I told my family. They were babysitting for me while I went to work and I got bombarded with questions when I walked in the door :dohh: :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

My dd1 is six years old she saw me getting dressed yesterday and said mummy you used to be skinny but your tummies getting fat is there a baby in there lol. To be fair she's quite smart and since I have had a baby every year since she was born she's quite on the ball and kind of expects it lol


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello ladies! 
I forgot to mention that this baby is actually due on my sons due date! My son was born a week early so didn't end up with a 4th Feb bday but how strange 10 years on that I could of conceived this little one on the exact same day! So 4th Feb has been my due date twice haha. Hope everyone is ok this morning? 
Bumbleberry how did the scan go? X


----------



## Tryingagain3

2ndtime.. Kids are much brighter than people give them credit for! My nearly 5 year old can see the difference in my body too. Although mine have known a while now x


----------



## bumbleberry

Thanks for the well wishes. Scan went well :) saw a little blob with a heartbeat! 

Measuring behind though which I'm trying not to be too concerned about but does worry me. I only had one cycle coming off Mirena which was 23 days (prior to that no periods for 5 years) I believe I ovulated 1 week after my LMP according to FF and temps etc so I had myself at 9 weeks (based on NHS due date calculator which takes your cycle length into consideration, if I just go off my LMP date 30/4/16 I'd be 8 weeks) but the sonographer had me as just over 7 weeks :shrug: so I'm confused by that and trying not to be too concerned at this point but it's hard....


----------



## bumbleberry

Here's my chart which clearly shows when I ovulated... So that's why I'm a bit concerned about my dates and measuring behind so much


----------



## haylzpompey

Hi my name is Hayley 32 
Due 24th Feb .this will be my fourth baby . 

Is their afacebook group that I could join ? Find it hard to get to grips with this app as on my iPhone .remember using it with my son and made some great friends and lots of good pregnancy memories


----------



## RedRose19

Could it be you ovulated cd 16 there is a nice dip there. Would make you a week less and depending on how she was measuring you, baby could of just measured small that's why they usually do the dating scans at 12 weeks as its more predictable growing from there. That's what I was told with my son


----------



## vix1972

Can I join? Am due 5th Feb next year but hoping to hold on til Valentines Day lol. This will be my second but my first was born nearly 21 years ago!

Had mmc in early 2011 and then lost a boy at 18 weeks in dec 2011. 

So this little miracle has surprised us and we are vry relaxed towards the whole pregnancy :cloud9::coffee:


----------



## bumbleberry

RedRose19 said:


> Could it be you ovulated cd 16 there is a nice dip there. Would make you a week less and depending on how she was measuring you, baby could of just measured small that's why they usually do the dating scans at 12 weeks as its more predictable growing from there. That's what I was told with my son

Hmm yes that is a possibility when you look at my chart. To be honest now I've had some time to think about it, I'm not going to worry over it as I know it's difficult at this stage as things are so small anyway. I saw the heartbeat and my little bean and that was the most important thing, so I'm happy things are progressing :) x


----------



## glong88

Hello morning sickness 6 plus 1. Feel rubbish not been sick yet though


----------



## RedRose19

That's exactly when my ms came, got worse yesterday :( but not intense enough I'm being sick or anything. Although close many times. 11 days til my scan it's going so slow! I should be 8 weeks 2 days


----------



## glong88

I've got 9 days until my next scan I should be 7 plus 3 xx


----------



## Traveling mom

https://www.thebump.com/chinese-gender-chart

Has anyone ever used the Chinese gender predictor? My friend did and it was right with hers. It was also right with My DS, it's just a fun little thing to pass the time until we find out what we are really having


----------



## 2nd time

Is it a different calender each year or the same one if it's the same it was wrong for each of mne


----------



## mommytobe11

It was right for both my boys! If it's right again this one should be a girl! :) I kind of have a feeling it's a girl, too.


----------



## glong88

It was right for my son, if it's right again says daughter this time yay!


----------



## Traveling mom

I think it is the same, your age and conception month would be the only thing different. I suppose it had a 50/50 shot at being right. &#55357;&#56860; Lol pretty good odds.


----------



## Traveling mom

Mine would be a girl which would be exciting. There hasn't been a girl born in my family since my little sister and she is 19! Haha.


----------



## RedRose19

Mines girl this time, was correct with my son. It's all a bit of fun anyway :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Traveling mom said:


> https://www.thebump.com/chinese-gender-chart
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Chinese gender predictor? My friend did and it was right with hers. It was also right with My DS, it's just a fun little thing to pass the time until we find out what we are really having


It was right for one of my girls and wrong for the other but it says boy for me this time and I really really hope that is true &#128516; I'll be happy either way but would love to have a little boy to complete our family.


----------



## RyliesMummy

Passed a clot today out of nowhere :cry: 
Scan on Thursday to check all is OK. We've been so looking forward to our private scan this weekend coming and now this :nope:


----------



## mommytobe11

RyliesMummy said:


> Passed a clot today out of nowhere :cry:
> Scan on Thursday to check all is OK. We've been so looking forward to our private scan this weekend coming and now this :nope:


Oh no! Do you have any cramps? Hopefully all is ok. Thursday will feel like an eternity away now, I'm sure :nope:


----------



## glong88

RyliesMummy said:


> Passed a clot today out of nowhere :cry:
> Scan on Thursday to check all is OK. We've been so looking forward to our private scan this weekend coming and now this :nope:

Oh no :( how are you feeling


----------



## glong88

Feeling soooooo sick again :(


----------



## RyliesMummy

Feeling really crappy to be honest. Slightly crampy and veey headachey. Things were going so well, Just hoping this is a one off and baby is OK x


----------



## glong88

RyliesMummy said:


> Feeling really crappy to be honest. Slightly crampy and veey headachey. Things were going so well, Just hoping this is a one off and baby is OK x


Have you had anymore bleeding since xx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Can i join? my due date is Feb21 but may change with a scan.

Chinese chart, i ovulated may31 maybe so if i put may its a girl, if i put june its a boy. Ah even a chart cant predict....


----------



## RyliesMummy

glong88 said:


> Have you had anymore bleeding since xx

No more since. Just that weird episode. Fingers crossed it's just some old blood collected and I over exerted myself x


----------



## RedRose19

Could it be from bd? Ive read the cervix has more blood than usual while pregnant and sex can cause spotting, hope tue scan goes well x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah ryliesmum please try not to worry I had the worst 6days the other week and everything turned out fine for me. Well I had my scan and baby was fine and I stopped bleeding soon after. Just try not to stress you may have a little more but as long as it doesn't get heavier you should be ok. The doctor told me usually when something is going wrong once you start bleeding it only gets heavier over the next few hours. I was 6weeks when mine started too. 
I'm here if you want to chat, I was a total wreck and I'm only just now starting to chill out a bit. 
I went to see my midwife today for my booking in appointment.. All was good so now just waiting for my 12 weeks scan!! Can't wait for that one! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

I don't see my midwife again until 16weeks! :shrug:


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thank you, it's just so strange because I wasn't bleeding as such it was kind of like a clot of old blood? If that makes sense. I'm hoping it's nothing, I've had no bleeding as such and cramps have eased off so hopefully all is well. Midwife on Wednesday will mention it to her too x


----------



## londongirl

Hi, I would love to join - our due date is 14 feb. saw the heartbeat yesterday &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## londongirl

RyliesMummy said:


> Thank you, it's just so strange because I wasn't bleeding as such it was kind of like a clot of old blood? If that makes sense. I'm hoping it's nothing, I've had no bleeding as such and cramps have eased off so hopefully all is well. Midwife on Wednesday will mention it to her too x

My sister passed multiple clots and bled so heavily over a number of days. She was - understandably - terrified. It turned out to be a subchorionic (??) haematoma causing the clots and bleeding. It eased off towards the late first trimester (and the haematoma disappeared) and she's now 37w preg. 

Easier said than done, but truly bleeding and even clots don't necessarily mean bad news.


----------



## Daemon

Hope all is well Ryliesmummy.


----------



## bumbleberry

I hope it's nothing to be worried about ryliesmummy. Sending you :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies :hi: 

I've got my booking appointment with the midwife this afternoon :) looking forward to that.


----------



## AllStar

Hello everyone, been away for a few day, lots to catch up on. 

Hope you're feeling ok rileys...and scan shows everything to be well this week! I know how worried you must be though :hugs: 

Londongirl, we have the sand due date! :) 

7 weeks today for me and feeling sooooo sick!! I'm still getting that little niggle on the left which is worrying me, still waiting on my midwife calling me with my booking date so will mention it to her when she calls.


----------



## RyliesMummy

I had SCH with my last pregnancy but never passed any clots. Nothing since then not even a pink tinge when I wipe so I'm feeling cautiously hopeful x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Sounds good ryliesmummy! Xxx


----------



## mommytobe11

londongirl said:


> Hi, I would love to join - our due date is 14 feb. saw the heartbeat yesterday &#10084;&#65039;

Hey londongirl! :wave: not sure if you remember me from the pressed group in 2011/2012! But it's good to see you again! :)



I had my u/s scheduled for next week but it got moved to the following week when I'll be 7+6. I'm bummed I have to wait another week but happy we'll probably see a little more since I've been worried my dates will be pushed back.


----------



## gabbygabz

Just popping in here to say hello! I'm something like 8+2 with surprise baby #3. Had an ultrasound last week and saw the heart beating away. Back next week for a better look. Dates are a little screwy because I have 14 month old fraternal twin girls at home and was NOT keeping close track of things this time around at all. Excited to be here and so interested to see how pregnancy #2 differs and what having a singleton is like!


----------



## 2nd time

This sickness is whooping my ass today


----------



## mommytobe11

2nd time said:


> This sickness is whooping my ass today

I came on here just to say the same thing :sick: haven't actually thrown up yet but I'm driving around with a plastic bag next to me just in case :nope:


----------



## GoldenRatio

mommytobe11 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> This sickness is whooping my ass today
> 
> I came on here just to say the same thing :sick: haven't actually thrown up yet but I'm driving around with a plastic bag next to me just in case :nope:Click to expand...

Does the sickness come slowly or full force right away?


----------



## RedRose19

My ms has ramped up too, no vomiting yet buti know im on edge i try keep myself distracted, i find myself wishing the first tri was over already, i just thank my lucky stars ds is in school til end of july .
But in good news im 7 weeks today! Baby is a blueberry!


----------



## 2nd time

It sort of grew on me started feeling a bit ill now felt sick and dry wretching all day. I like talking to someone then yuugh lol it defo makes them move fast


----------



## Tryingagain3

I told you all it was coming :rofl: glad we all feel sick now haha! X


----------



## RedRose19

I want it over with now :hissy: lol feeling awful


----------



## 0203

Tryingagain3 said:


> I told you all it was coming :rofl: glad we all feel sick now haha! X

I still don't, has me so worried. I was but have for about a week and a half. I've actually forgotten I'm pregnant a couple of times this week, so nervous.

Hope your all feeling better soon


----------



## missy123

AllStar said:


> Hello everyone, been away for a few day, lots to catch up on.
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok rileys...and scan shows everything to be well this week! I know how worried you must be though :hugs:
> 
> Londongirl, we have the sand due date! :)
> 
> 7 weeks today for me and feeling sooooo sick!! I'm still getting that little niggle on the left which is worrying me, still waiting on my midwife calling me with my booking date so will mention it to her when she calls.

I get that left side niggle too..I'm 7 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## AllStar

missy123 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, been away for a few day, lots to catch up on.
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok rileys...and scan shows everything to be well this week! I know how worried you must be though :hugs:
> 
> Londongirl, we have the sand due date! :)
> 
> 7 weeks today for me and feeling sooooo sick!! I'm still getting that little niggle on the left which is worrying me, still waiting on my midwife calling me with my booking date so will mention it to her when she calls.
> 
> I get that left side niggle too..I'm 7 weeks tomorrow xClick to expand...

That's reassuring, thanks. Haven't had any bleeding and doc wasn't worried so I'm trying to relax! 

Have my booking in appointment next Thursday so should get my scan date through the post a few days after that! 12 weeks feels ages away though!


----------



## bumbleberry

0203 said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> I told you all it was coming :rofl: glad we all feel sick now haha! X
> 
> I still don't, has me so worried. I was but have for about a week and a half. I've actually forgotten I'm pregnant a couple of times this week, so nervous.
> 
> Hope your all feeling better soonClick to expand...

I'm the same 0203. The only time I ever feel slightly nauseous is if I don't eat, but I'm hungry most of the time so I snack usually every couple of hours so this wards off the nausea, we're just lucky I hope :thumbup:


----------



## glong88

6 days until next scan!!! Please be a baby xx


----------



## RedRose19

My first scan is in 8 days, i got my 12 week scan through the door today, for august 3rd


----------



## RyliesMummy

Had my scan we saw a little blob have to go back next week as heart was intermittent. Been pushed back to 6+2 which doesnt add up, keeping everything crossed x


----------



## missy123

RedRose19 said:


> My first scan is in 8 days, i got my 12 week scan through the door today, for august 3rd


Me too...same date!! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Feeling absolutely horrid for the last couple days. The nausea is horrific. I'm really hoping it doesn't continue like this because I can barely function at work :sick: 

Then to top it off got my first set of prenatal labs done today and got surprised with doing the glucose screening with the nasty drink already. Apparently I'm lucky enough to do it twice with this pregnancy because dd2 was over 9lbs :dohh: to say that nasty sugary drink did not help the nausea would be an understatement. I'm just counting down the days to my ultrasound so I can see bean and make everything that much better :thumbup:


----------



## SamerSue

I have to do the early glucose screen at my next appointment (July 20). I was reviewing my family medical history with the midwife, and since literally every female in my direct line on both side if the family has been diabetic going back to my great-grandmothers, I get the early test.


----------



## glong88

I feel scarily ok today... 

Why is it we hate it when we feel sick and I'll then manic when we don't??


----------



## 2nd time

glong88 said:


> I feel scarily ok today...
> 
> Why is it we hate it when we feel sick and I'll then manic when we don't??

I have come to realise over the years the following 
we panic trying to get preg
then we panic waiting for our scan hoping everything will be ok 
then we panic waiting for our second scan just ti make sure
then we worry about birth ect
then we poke our sleeping new born to check they are ok
then we worry about growing, weaning starting school, going to big scholarship, exams, boyfriends / girlfriends then jobs houses marriage and grandchildren welcome to the worry train we will always worry coz we care embrace it because it's a long ride lol


----------



## bumbleberry

2nd time said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> I feel scarily ok today...
> 
> Why is it we hate it when we feel sick and I'll then manic when we don't??
> 
> I have come to realise over the years the following
> we panic trying to get preg
> then we panic waiting for our scan hoping everything will be ok
> then we panic waiting for our second scan just ti make sure
> then we worry about birth ect
> then we poke our sleeping new born to check they are ok
> then we worry about growing, weaning starting school, going to big scholarship, exams, boyfriends / girlfriends then jobs houses marriage and grandchildren welcome to the worry train we will always worry coz we care embrace it because it's a long ride lolClick to expand...

So very true :wacko:


----------



## jellyfish24

Hi ladies, mind if i join? Very early days, doc confirmed due date of 24th feb just waiting on first midwife appointment. DH and I been TTC for 4 years. We didn't really act upon it until 2 months ago, only got as far a blood test for me and a bfp showed up!
Feel ok apart from very sore boobies and waves of nausea in the morning :)


----------



## RedRose19

Hi jellyfish congratulations,

I feel so tired and in the bank waiting I thought is was gonna be sick.. managed to keep it together got out in the fresh air and was ok
We have a very long drive tomorrow I hope I won't be sick in the car!


----------



## jellyfish24

Thanks and to you RedRose19. Oh my goodness i forgot to mention the tiredness. Every day after work this week I've napped for 2 hours on the sofa :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

My tiredness and sickness are debilitating atm trying to keep a house clean and look after five six and unders is killing me I feel so much worse than the other times either I'm getting old or its twins


----------



## Daemon

Good morning ladies! I've hardly had any symptoms and I'm 7+5. As long as I don't eat too much at once I don't get indigestion, the nausea has been gone for a couple weeks, tiredness comes and goes. The only things that have been there consistently are the greasy hair and face as well as stretchy feeling in abdomen. Anyone else pretty symptomless?


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello everyone, hope your all ok!! Still feeling awful here, I feel sick when I'm hungry I feel sick when I've eaten I just can't really win! But 9 weeks today so I'm hoping that it starts to ease soon. And I'm waiting for my letter for my 12 week scan I can't wait! And only 7 weeks until I can find out the sex! X


----------



## RyliesMummy

Just got my appointment through for 12w scan 2nd August :happydance: that means I get to see our little bean next week, then only have to wait 3 weeks to see him/her again then only 5 weeks till we find out the sex at private scan, then 3 weeks till 20w, so much to look forward too!


----------



## RedRose19

Mines August3rd :) I'm gonna be bang on 12 weeks by then. 
Ladies has anyone else noticed they are constantly cold? I can't seem to warm up when I'm in the house I need hot water bottle and no one else seems effected but me. I looked it up and says it can be common in first tri


----------



## mommytobe11

RedRose19 said:


> Mines August3rd :) I'm gonna be bang on 12 weeks by then.
> Ladies has anyone else noticed they are constantly cold? I can't seem to warm up when I'm in the house I need hot water bottle and no one else seems effected but me. I looked it up and says it can be common in first tri

Yes! I actually thinking this last week. I think it's because all our body heat is going to the baby in our womb (Someone has actually told me that before so it's real! :haha:)


----------



## bumbleberry

RedRose19 said:


> Mines August3rd :) I'm gonna be bang on 12 weeks by then.
> Ladies has anyone else noticed they are constantly cold? I can't seem to warm up when I'm in the house I need hot water bottle and no one else seems effected but me. I looked it up and says it can be common in first tri

Yep constantly, even when I'm out I'm still wearing my coats/jackets etc even when it's sunny


----------



## mommytobe11

Just went grocery shopping and it made me feel more nauseous than I already felt :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> Just went grocery shopping and it made me feel more nauseous than I already felt :sick: :sick: :sick:


I'm in the same boat. Constantly feeling sick. I hope this passes soon for me and you!


----------



## SamerSue

I have to avoid the butcher counter when we go to the grocery store. I can handle the pre-packaged meat area, but the smell of all the meat behind the counter... I can't do it. I had to send a friend to get some meat from the counter for me, as I couldn't handle it. :( And the bread aisle... I couldn't handle the yeasty smell of it. Fortunately, the loaf I needed to grab was at the end of the aisle so I didn't have to walk down it fully.


----------



## RedRose19

I can't believe how fast the last 4 weeks have gone!


----------



## Tryingagain3

I know we will all be in 2nd tri before we know it! I love second tri defo my favourite!! So today I'm having a big clean of my house I've really let things slip these past few weeks feeling so poorly so I'm scrubbing my whole house. I just hoovered all my stairs so I'm having a well earned 5 minute break before scrubbing and bleaching my bathroom from top to bottom. I'm going to be dead by bed time haha x


----------



## glong88

Im just so so so tired... Always feel meh aswell and nothing takes me fancy so have to force food down....

Scan Wednesday.... 48 hours to go


----------



## Tryingagain3

I feel exactly the same Glong. Surely feeling this way is only a good thing at this stage. I've cleaned like mad all day and now I'm actually exhausted! I could cry I'm so tired but I'm glad it's done! 
I'm looking forward to your scan Hun! Hope they give you a pic! I couldn't get a pic when I went. Hoping my 12 week scan date will be through soon! 
How is everyone else today? X


----------



## bumbleberry

Started spotting about an hour ago, have an achey feeling below but not crampy or painful. I'll ring mw in the morning. Trying to remain positive but after 3 previous m/c's it's hard :(


----------



## RedRose19

Im sorry hun, hopefully its nothing serious, i hope they will scan u again to make sure all is ok.

I feel im the only one who hasnt had a scan yet! My scan is this friday so baby should be 8 weeks 2 days!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Oh bumbleberry!! Big big hugs darling! It's so scary.. But please try not to worry too much. People do bleed with no real problems.. Me been one of them. Fingers crossed it buggers off. Call epu and see if they can get you in tomorrow your quite far gone so I would think they would! X


----------



## bumbleberry

Thank you both. I'll see what they say in the morning. 

I haven't had strong symptoms throughout and I'm not feeling anything now really. Spotting has eased up but still feeling achy below.


----------



## Daemon

Bumblebee I hope everything ok. My fingers are crossed for you.:thumbup:

Hi ladies! I had my first OB appointment today and at the bedside scan he found a yolk sac and a heartbeat but he looked some more saying he wasn't sure whether he had seen a second one or not. After looking for a bit he said no. I didn't expect a scan so I didn't have a full bladder and I know that it's essential to be able to see things clearly on the ultrasound. Have any of you experienced this before? Did it turn out that you were pregnant with twins and that because my bladder wasn't full the exam wasn't good quality? I don't have an actual ultrasound booked for 3 weeks but that's a long time to wait any thought would be appreciated :shrug:


----------



## mommytobe11

Hope everything is ok bumbleberry! :hugs:

RedRose, my scan isn't until next Tuesday! So still a while for me. I'll be 7+6.


----------



## 2nd time

I have my booking appointment today have been looking forward to it as I always feel things get real now although I'm thinking a long appointment with three kids in tow won't be fun. I have a uti too which is annoying me.


----------



## RedRose19

I can't believe I'm 8 weeks tomorrow! How fast did those last few weeks go not long now til the second tri! I feel so impatient for my scan now lol


----------



## glong88

Feeling so so sicky!! I hope to get a picture tomorrow if all is well xx


----------



## La Bergere

Hello! I'm Laura.
I'm cautiously pregnant with #2 aged 39. I have a DD who is 2.5 years old and she is my little sunshine! 
According to my dates I'm due 12th February. 

I'm really nervous this time round, I don't know why. Maybe its the age thing? We've been trying for a while so I'm so pleased we've got a second chance at being parents. I hope the bean sticks! I'm sick and tired beyond belief, so I'm hoping that's a good sign! 

H&H 9 months to you all! :thumbup:


----------



## bumbleberry

2nd time said:


> I have my booking appointment today have been looking forward to it as I always feel things get real now although I'm thinking a long appointment with three kids in tow won't be fun. I have a uti too which is annoying me.

Good luck with your booking appointment today - I'm sure the questionnaires they go through get longer!



RedRose19 said:


> I can't believe I'm 8 weeks tomorrow! How fast did those last few weeks go not long now til the second tri! I feel so impatient for my scan now lol

Happy 8 weeks - I found the last couple of weeks or so have passed very quickly, not long till scan :)



glong88 said:


> Feeling so so sicky!! I hope to get a picture tomorrow if all is well xx

Hope the sicky feeling eases a little for you. Good luck for your scan :)


----------



## bumbleberry

La Bergere said:


> Hello! I'm Laura.
> I'm cautiously pregnant with #2 aged 39. I have a DD who is 2.5 years old and she is my little sunshine!
> According to my dates I'm due 12th February.
> 
> I'm really nervous this time round, I don't know why. Maybe its the age thing? We've been trying for a while so I'm so pleased we've got a second chance at being parents. I hope the bean sticks! I'm sick and tired beyond belief, so I'm hoping that's a good sign!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you all! :thumbup:

Congratulations! I get you with the age thing, I'm nearly 38 and have been trying not to worry too much but it is hard. My DD1 is nearly 6 so I was a lot younger with her. 

Hope you have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## bumbleberry

Spoken to MW this morning and she has arranged for me to go to the hospital this afternoon for a scan to check out spotting from last night. She said that any bleeding regardless of colour is not normal (though can be common) and should be checked given my history of recurrent m/c. 

So I have mixed emotions at the minute, trying to remain positive. I'm by myself at work this morning in the office so will probably pass my time on BnB to stop myself worrying too much!


----------



## glong88

Fingers crossed, please let us all no how your scan goes xxx


----------



## 2nd time

:wacko:How bad am I . I just had to write a list of all my kids names dob and birth weights so I don't get mixed up at the Mw. It went over two pages lol:wacko:


----------



## 0203

Good luck bumbleberry

I had my booking appointment today, all went well but it was sooooo long, I'm sure if wasn't that long with my son. Took three attempts for my blood test :dohh: my first scan will be at 12 w it seems ages away I wish I was having an earlier one, we went private one at 7w for my son but I don't have a weekend free with my husband until I'm 11w so I might aswell just wait until my other one


----------



## mommytobe11

Can't wait for an update bumbleberry! :hugs:

2nd time- any tips on bringing your kids with you to appointments?? I might have to bring my two to my u/s appointment next week and I'm dreading it. Especially because I'm thinking it will be a transvaginal one :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

mommytobe11 said:


> Can't wait for an update bumbleberry! :hugs:
> 
> 2nd time- any tips on bringing your kids with you to appointments?? I might have to bring my two to my u/s appointment next week and I'm dreading it. Especially because I'm thinking it will be a transvaginal one :wacko:

How old are the ones you will have to take . I too a 1yo 2yo and 4yo snacks are a must and drinks and ds who's four took his tablet lol I'm not proud . I find download able toddler games work well but to be fair the kids did really well and loved watching me have bloods drawn grousome horrors lol.
A tv scan might be more difficult I would suggest putting them in the buggy if they are young then you can make them face the other way lol


----------



## La Bergere

bumbleberry said:


> Spoken to MW this morning and she has arranged for me to go to the hospital this afternoon for a scan to check out spotting from last night. She said that any bleeding regardless of colour is not normal (though can be common) and should be checked given my history of recurrent m/c.
> 
> So I have mixed emotions at the minute, trying to remain positive. I'm by myself at work this morning in the office so will probably pass my time on BnB to stop myself worrying too much!

I hope its all OK for you. I had two big bleeds early on with my DD. Turned out to all be OK. Fingers and toes crossed for you!:flower:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Thinking of you bumbleberry! I hope everything is ok! Xx


----------



## Traveling mom

RedRose19 said:


> Im sorry hun, hopefully its nothing serious, i hope they will scan u again to make sure all is ok.
> 
> I feel im the only one who hasnt had a scan yet! My scan is this friday so baby should be 8 weeks 2 days!

I haven't had my scan yet either. I don't even have an appointment scheduled yet. I lost my job and my insurance May 31 and found out a couple weeks later I am pregnant(what timing!!) so now I am waiting on our lovely government Medicaid to be approved so I can call and make and appointment! I'll be lucky if I can get in before 12 weeks.:dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

I have a private scan booked for Thu but still not sure I want to go to it


----------



## mommytobe11

2nd time said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait for an update bumbleberry! :hugs:
> 
> 2nd time- any tips on bringing your kids with you to appointments?? I might have to bring my two to my u/s appointment next week and I'm dreading it. Especially because I'm thinking it will be a transvaginal one :wacko:
> 
> How old are the ones you will have to take . I too a 1yo 2yo and 4yo snacks are a must and drinks and ds who's four took his tablet lol I'm not proud . I find download able toddler games work well but to be fair the kids did really well and loved watching me have bloods drawn grousome horrors lol.
> A tv scan might be more difficult I would suggest putting them in the buggy if they are young then you can make them face the other way lolClick to expand...

They're 2.5 and 3.5. I've thought about bringing the tablet too but worry about them fighting over it :wacko: I'm really hoping a girlfriend of mine can watch them for this one appointment. I don't mind bringing them to simple appointments, I know it will be inevitable, but this one could be tricky.


----------



## mommytobe11

I bought sea bands today for the nausea and I think they may actually be working. I've actually been able to eat something and not feel like death :sick:


----------



## 2nd time

I have worn sea bands with every pregnancy I have had them on for a couple of weeks now they work well but this time I'm still vomiting I still rate them though and would deffinetly recommend


----------



## smooshbear

Hi, I'm KJ. This is number one for me, but my edd is Feb. 3rd.


----------



## 2nd time

Got rid of my annoying uti thanks to some antibiotics but still feeling really sick and boobs are soo sore can't remember it being like this with my others I feel like a first timer again


----------



## 2nd time

smooshbear said:


> Hi, I'm KJ. This is number one for me, but my edd is Feb. 3rd.

Hi welcome


----------



## RedRose19

Finally my first scan is tomorrow! God I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Thrilled to tell you all baby has a lovely strong heartbeat and is absolutely perfect. We are so happy we've just announced on Facebook :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

I just went for my scan an saw a perfect little jelly baby with a great heartbeat


----------



## Tryingagain3

Glad the scans went well ladies! So pleased for you! Can't believe I'm 10 weeks tomorrow it's crazy! X


----------



## RedRose19

I had my first scan today and saw a perfect baby beanie! Lovely hb flickering away! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







received_10154306049234731.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedRose19

Oh an i was one day sooner than i thought, so im due February 14th, could you please change my date! So exciting valentines baby


----------



## glong88

So gutted they didn't give me a picture of my baby scan like all you, they said you only get them at12 and 20 weeks :( boooo


----------



## Tryingagain3

I didn't get one either Glong they told me the same thing.. Not long and il have a pic though! And so will you x


----------



## Tryingagain3

RedRose19 said:


> I had my first scan today and saw a perfect baby beanie! Lovely hb flickering away! :cloud9:

Glad everything was perfect Hun! How exciting! Lovely beanie! X


----------



## mommytobe11

Love hearing about all these scans! Mine is on Tuesday, hoping these next few days go by quickly.


----------



## 2nd time

I only got a pic because I paid £80 for the scan the nhs are mean no reason why they couldn't print a picture for you.


----------



## RyliesMummy

So according to my scan I'm now 7+6 and due 19th Feb instead. Will see what 12 week scan brings x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Everyone's been very quiet the last few days.. All ok? X


----------



## RedRose19

Not good here , I'm on the verge of being admitted to hospital, diarrhoea and vomiting since last night probably a tummy bug as my son was sick during the week. I'm fighting my ms and the bug and the results are not good I'm so dehydrated. Dr came to see me at lunch time said if no better by 9 to go to a&e so sitting here now :( I feel so horrible and in pain , I hope my bean is ok :cry:


----------



## mommytobe11

I worked 13 hours today and started getting sharp cramps at one point :nope: it was freaking me out. Even ran to the bathroom to make sure I wasn't bleeding. It didn't last too long thankfully, hoping it's just because I was on my feet all day and wasn't able to drink much water. Scan day can't come soon enough!!


----------



## glong88

Did a carboot yesterday and ended the day with lots of cramps so think I over did it, keep feeling very wet down there so keep going to loo but it's just cm very white creamy, is that normal


----------



## mommytobe11

glong88 said:


> Did a carboot yesterday and ended the day with lots of cramps so think I over did it, keep feeling very wet down there so keep going to loo but it's just cm very white creamy, is that normal

I was feeling wet down there too yesterday which is why I ran to see if I was bleeding. Hoping its normal. :shrug:


----------



## SamerSue

Everything is going well here! I've been craving devil's food cake recently, so I made one to take to a cookout yesterday. Then hubby and I weren't feeling up to socializing yesterday, so we canceled. Now all the cake is mine, all mine! Well, and hubby's too, I suppose. LOL


----------



## glong88

No sick ness for2 days either... Worrying


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong try not to worry darling :hugs: 

I've had a lot of wetness too pretty much since the beginning. I have to have a panty liner on at all times or I feel gross :dohh: 

Still extremely nauseated all the time. Very few foods that I can seem to actually eat. Surprisingly French fries/ potatoes seem to be my go to. DH says I'm going to turn into a French fry :haha: 

Two weeks and two more days until my first ultrasound and I can't wait to finally see bean.


----------



## Traveling mom

ProudArmyWife said:


> Glong try not to worry darling :hugs:
> 
> I've had a lot of wetness too pretty much since the beginning. I have to have a panty liner on at all times or I feel gross :dohh:
> 
> Still extremely nauseated all the time. Very few foods that I can seem to actually eat. Surprisingly French fries/ potatoes seem to be my go to. DH says I'm going to turn into a French fry :haha:
> 
> Two weeks and two more days until my first ultrasound and I can't wait to finally see bean.

I can relate, only starchy foods sound good to me. This was the same when I was pregnant with my son. This nausea is kicking my butt, I can hardly function during the day. I will be 8 weeks on Tuesday so hopefully only 5 more weeks of this :sick:


----------



## Tryingagain3

So ive been waiting patiently for my 12 week scan date but today I thought it was a little strange that I hadn't heard anything so called my hospital to see if they knew anything and they haven't had a referral! So now I'm waiting on my midwife calling me back! Urgh this is so annoying!! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Traveling mom said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Glong try not to worry darling :hugs:
> 
> I've had a lot of wetness too pretty much since the beginning. I have to have a panty liner on at all times or I feel gross :dohh:
> 
> Still extremely nauseated all the time. Very few foods that I can seem to actually eat. Surprisingly French fries/ potatoes seem to be my go to. DH says I'm going to turn into a French fry :haha:
> 
> Two weeks and two more days until my first ultrasound and I can't wait to finally see bean.
> 
> I can relate, only starchy foods sound good to me. This was the same when I was pregnant with my son. This nausea is kicking my butt, I can hardly function during the day. I will be 8 weeks on Tuesday so hopefully only 5 more weeks of this :sick:Click to expand...


I'm sorry your so sick too! It really is miserable. 

I wasn't nearly this nauseated or turned off by food with my girls so I'm hoping it's a sign that this bean is a boy :haha: wishful thinking right!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tryingagain3 said:


> So ive been waiting patiently for my 12 week scan date but today I thought it was a little strange that I hadn't heard anything so called my hospital to see if they knew anything and they haven't had a referral! So now I'm waiting on my midwife calling me back! Urgh this is so annoying!! X

Wow that's super frustrating! Hope they get that referral in ASAP


----------



## RedRose19

Tryingagain3 said:


> So ive been waiting patiently for my 12 week scan date but today I thought it was a little strange that I hadn't heard anything so called my hospital to see if they knew anything and they haven't had a referral! So now I'm waiting on my midwife calling me back! Urgh this is so annoying!! X

What a pain I hope they hurry up now and give you a date


----------



## glong88

Hoping to get my scan date any day now in the post, saw midwife Friday and she said a couple of days I should get it :)


----------



## RedRose19

9 weeks today eeek so exciting! Not long til the 2nd tri! Thank god im so ready for ms to be gone! 
I did my announcement yesterday after our lovely 8 week scan that baby was ok i didnt see any reason to wait and dhs father cant keep a secret long so i wanted to tell what was left of the family myself!


----------



## mommytobe11

ITS SCAN DAY!! :happydance:

I feel like I've waited F O R E V E R. My appointment is in the afternoon, will update when I can. :)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Red glad the announcement went well!
Mommytobe hope you scan went amazingly!! 
Glong hopefully you'll have your scan date by the end of the week! 
My midwife called yesterday and said something has gone wrong and she was going to fax over my referral so hopefully il have a date by the end of the week too. How's everyone feeling? My sickness seems to be passing now.. Thank god!! I still feel sicky but no where near like it was. I'm just so so tired. 
Can't wait for second tri!! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

Just got a phone call my scan is a week tomorrow at 9.30am yey!! X


----------



## mommytobe11

My scan went great! Measuring right on track :happydance: I had to bring my boys so the whole thing went super quick, I didn't get many details. I'll see the doctor on Friday and hopefully set up my 12 week u/s that day. 

Tryingagain: yay that's exciting! Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Traveling mom

I was finally able to make my first appointment today and my dr is booked until August so I go August 2nd. I will be 11 weeks at that point. I still don't know when my first scan will be. :wacko:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi everyone! 
Ive been quiet, but Ive been so sick. Ugh, Theres been a few days where I probably should have went and gotten IV fluids, but I managed to just lay on the couch ALL DAY and slowly sip something. 8 weeks today, and the last 2.5 weeks have been tough. It seems I get progressively more sick with each pregnancy. :nope: My home business has been suffering because I haven't been able to photograph new inventory or have a sale of any kind because I feel like Im knocking on deaths door some days! Ok, thats getting a little dramatic :haha:, but you guys know what I mean!
We did have a scan at 6+6, and saw a baby measuring 6+4 with a HR of 124. :cloud9: :happydance: All looked well! My first pregnancy where baby stopped growing at 7w, baby measured significantly behind at our first scan. So Im optimistic that this little bean is nice and sticky and healthy!


----------



## glong88

Scan is booked for the 9th August at 11.15. I'll be 12 plus 4... I literally can't wait


----------



## RedRose19

Is anyone else showing already? I definitely have stsrted getting a bump! But itis my second and i know you supposed to show quicker


----------



## ProudArmyWife

RedRose19 said:


> Is anyone else showing already? I definitely have stsrted getting a bump! But itis my second and i know you supposed to show quicker


I'm not really "showing" but by the end of the day I'm so bloated that I look 4-5 months along :dohh: I wear scrubs all week though so thankfully no one notices :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

I look very pregnant but this is number seven


----------



## RedRose19

I remember my bump felt sore around 9 weeks as i was told its the usual time the uterus starts stretching and "pop" out lol im not skinny either but i lost 10 in the last 2 weeks and only part that didnt go down was my tummy haha, im not complaining though lol.

Anyone know what weeks ade considered ok to fly? Im going to france sept 8th for 4 days, im gonna be 17 weeks by then


----------



## Traveling mom

RedRose19 said:


> I remember my bump felt sore around 9 weeks as i was told its the usual time the uterus starts stretching and "pop" out lol im not skinny either but i lost 10 in the last 2 weeks and only part that didnt go down was my tummy haha, im not complaining though lol.
> 
> Anyone know what weeks ade considered ok to fly? Im going to france sept 8th for 4 days, im gonna be 17 weeks by then

I'm pretty sure you are safe to fly anytime, they only worry later on, around 36 weeks I believe for fear of going into labor early.


----------



## 2nd time

Why am u still so sick it's driving me nutts it's 9.47 pm and still throwing up. I feel do sick all the time. Ok rant over


----------



## SamerSue

I think it's safe to fly up until the 36th week. My midwife recommended that I take a copy of my medical records with me if I am traveling after the 24th week, in case anything should happen. That way the doctors at whatever location I am in will know what's been going on with my pregnancy to date, in case I am unable to communicate myself.


----------



## RedRose19

Today was the first day I didn't feel nauseous at all! Please say it's the beginning of the end of ms.

Can't wait to go on holiday it will be our last holiday as a family of 3


----------



## mommytobe11

I had my first official prenatal appointment today, with an exam and went over the results from the ultrasound. This appointment seemed to make it feel more real, maybe it was because of all the paperwork I got :haha: I found out baby's heart rate was 154 and I think according to the heart rate gender theory that would mean girl! Just a silly wives tale, I know, but that's what we're kind of hoping for so we'll see!

My 12 week NT scan is booked for August 10! Can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## mommytobe11

SO TIRED. :sleep:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hey ladies! Hope your all ok! Nearly 12 weeks now and I'm so glad that the sickness is on its way out! Thank god!! I've got my 12 week scan in 3 days and I can't wait! I'm literally so excited to see my baby and get a picture. I'm finding out the sex at 15weeks! So only about 3 and a half weeks until I can find out the sex!! Things are just getting very exciting now. And I'm literally counting down the days until I start to feel him or her move I felt my daughter move at 15 weeks so hopefully not too much longer.. It's my favourite part of pregnancy! 
I'm going out for the day with my oh today and I'm buying a white baby pair of converse as part of our announcement.. Eek! Anyway sorry for all chit chatting but I'm very excited today haha. 
How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## SkyyLove

Hello ladies! I have been lurking in the group since it's conception. I was scared to post in case something went wrong but I'm feeling more confident in this pregnancy. I am 11 weeks 2 days today and am feeling okay besides being incredibly sleepy. I mean ALL I want to do is sleep lol.


----------



## SamerSue

I am 11 weeks as of today. I go to the midwife on Wednesday and will have the early glucose test that morning. My husband will be joining me at this appointment since we will get to hear the heartbeat with the doppler. They will also be doing the blood draw for the Natera Panorama test... so in just over two weeks, we should know the gender, as well as the risk for downs and a few other things!


----------



## RyliesMummy

So MS has been totally kicking my ass! All I seem to do is eat, sleep and throw up! So ready for 2nd tri!


----------



## 2nd time

It's hot here today snd it's whooping me ms seems to be going abit hope that's a good sign


----------



## RedRose19

No ms in three days here :happydance: thank God , it's so hot here too walking into town almost killed me. But good exercise! I'm gonna start going swimming once the ms is definitely gone as I know just cuz I've a had a few good days doesn't mean I'm out the woods of ms yet. I booked my private gender scan for September 13th at 18 weeks it was the soonest they would do it for. I'll be exactly 18 weeks , 10 weeks tomorrow so just 8 weeks til I find out what we're having and I can't wait


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glad everyone is starting to feel better! I seem to be heading out of morning sickness hell too. It still here and there but nothing to awful. Worst part now is the horrendous heart burn :dohh: 

I can't wait till next week for my scan!


----------



## mommytobe11

My ms seems to be getting worse :brat: I feel like I'm constantly on the verge of throwing up, from the moment I wake up to when I go to sleep. I'm also SO tired. I took a 4 hour nap yesterday :shock: and still went to sleep early and could barely wake up. :sleep:


----------



## RedRose19

I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## SkyyLove

Ugh I remember my ms from 6- 9 wks. It pretty much resolved itself about 9.3 wks. But it was horrid. I'm currently waiting on my 12 week scan this Wednesday. Has anyone revealed to family yet?

Mommytobe: It sounds like you have what I had...the urge to but not really actually vomiting. :hugs: You don't have much longer, I know it sucks.


----------



## SkyyLove

Omg, I could be losing my mind but I have to share. This is my second child. I am fit enough but I have developed a belly that is not all baby lol! Anyway I am sitting here relaxing when I feel this singular nudge within my belly. I swear it's the baby moving. I felt two more softer 'kick' before nothing more. What do you ladies think?


----------



## RedRose19

That's so weird I was coming here to say the same I'm feeling constant butterflies it won't stop like.moving fluid but only if I sit in certain positions.


----------



## RedRose19

I know for me it's too early for "kicks" baby's foot is the size of a pea but definitely think at Times I can feel butterflies exactly how it was with my son but not til 12 to 15 weeks


----------



## SkyyLove

I know exactly what you are talking about Redrose!! I have had those sensations on and off the last week but thought that it was too early. I'm so glad I wasn't imagining things! It's so cool to feel our little bugs moving, letting us know that they are there and healthy!


----------



## 2nd time

I can feel baby moving I'm ten weeks but I know what I'm feeling unmistakable nudge a couple of times a day


----------



## AllStar

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I haven't been on here much as I am so tired and so incredibly sick! This is baby 4, pregnancy 5 and I have never been this ill or tired with any of them! DH is terrified it's twins haha! 10 weeks today, so really hope it starts easing up soon! Still 3 weeks to wait until 12 week scan.


----------



## 2nd time

AllStar said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I haven't been on here much as I am so tired and so incredibly sick! This is baby 4, pregnancy 5 and I have never been this ill or tired with any of them! DH is terrified it's twins haha! 10 weeks today, so really hope it starts easing up soon! Still 3 weeks to wait until 12 week scan.

I'm preg number seven baby number six and I have never been so sick an tired either it's weird


----------



## 2nd time

AllStar said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I haven't been on here much as I am so tired and so incredibly sick! This is baby 4, pregnancy 5 and I have never been this ill or tired with any of them! DH is terrified it's twins haha! 10 weeks today, so really hope it starts easing up soon! Still 3 weeks to wait until 12 week scan.

I'm preg number seven baby number six and I have never been so sick an tired either it's weird


----------



## Tryingagain3

I'm dying it's soooooo hot! I'm about to get a cool shower.. How's everyone else coping with the heat? This baby LOVES ice water so I'm quite lucky with that. I normally hate water but I can't get enough of it. Although that then makes me pee like mad! 
Got my scan tomorrow ladies! I can't wait!!!! :happydance: 
I also think I can feel my baby ever so slightly! More so when my bladder is full. 
Hope your all ok! Hope your keeping cool xxx


----------



## Traveling mom

My first appointment got moved up to Thursday. I have been so miserable and had to go to the ER for IV fluids because I was dehydrated. Every time I drink water it just comes right back up. My dr is getting me some anti nausea meds and said he wants to see me this Thursday instead of in 2 more weeks!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies I'm now back from my 12 weeks scan! Everything was perfect! :happydance:
So I thought I'd share with you my Facebook announcement. I'm so happy! The moved my dates too so I'm now 12weeks 3days and due 29/01/17 (my sons birthday!) so technically I'm not a febuary love bug anymore but please can I stay? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SkyyLove

Appointment in a hour, so excited!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tryingagain3 said:


> Hi ladies I'm now back from my 12 weeks scan! Everything was perfect! :happydance:
> So I thought I'd share with you my Facebook announcement. I'm so happy! The moved my dates too so I'm now 12weeks 3days and due 29/01/17 (my sons birthday!) so technically I'm not a febuary love bug anymore but please can I stay? Xxx


Congratulations and how exciting to move up a couple days!! Of course you can stay :haha: love the Facebook announcement btw!


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations on the 12 week scan, course you can stay, chances of you going over and being a feb baby are high anyway. Your pic has made me so excited for my scan in 2 weeks


----------



## 2nd time

I think I might announce on fb quite soon most people know already though


----------



## Tryingagain3

SkyyLove said:


> Appointment in a hour, so excited!

How did it go? X


----------



## mommytobe11

Tryingagain- glad the appointment went well! Love the Facebook announcement!

Traveling- that sounds awful! Sorry to hear you're having a rough time :nope:

Skyy- how'd it go?!


----------



## La Bergere

Hello ladies!

I've got my scan date through for the 4th August and need to do my NT bloods this week. DD is 12th Feb at the moment. 

My MS is slowly starting to go off and I even managed a spinning class last week. (Go me!!) :haha:

Unfortunately I've got the WORST bloat! I look like I'm about 6 months pregnant and I can feel people looking at my stomach at work.:blush:

How is everyone coping in the UK with the heat? My 2.5 year old DD has woken me up every day at 4am! I'm a walking zombie and working full-time on no sleep is killing me!:growlmad:


----------



## Traveling mom

Had my first appointment today. Everything went great, they weren't going to do an ultrasound but I asked for one so they did it! Baby was wiggling around and had a heartbeat of 175!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, been a bit Mia lately, but everything is going well here. Still have an edd of 9th of feb. Can't believe we are all nearly 12 weeks, if not there already!! Time flies. 
I have my 12 week nt scan booked for 2nd of August. I'll actually be 12+4 by then though. Had my bloods done last week also, not going to officially announce anything till we get the results of that though. I'm dreading our upcoming summer, I'll be 7-8 months by then and where I live its usually hits 38-40 Celsius. Which is 100+ Fahrenheit. we had a few days last summer that got to 44! Yuk. 
Skyy-how'd your scan go??


----------



## MrsW1985

Oh and travelling what a gorgeous little bean you have growing, they are so cute aren't they!


----------



## La Bergere

Traveling mom said:


> Had my first appointment today. Everything went great, they weren't going to do an ultrasound but I asked for one so they did it! B
> 
> aby was wiggling around and had a heartbeat of 175!

Great scan pic!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Traveling mom said:


> Had my first appointment today. Everything went great, they weren't going to do an ultrasound but I asked for one so they did it! Baby was wiggling around and had a heartbeat of 175!

Ah so cute! Can't wait to see everyone's scan pictures over the next few weeks! X


----------



## 2nd time

So today Facebook reminded me that six years ago today we announced that we were expecting our second baby what better time to announce this pregnancy. I guess it's official now it's on fb lol


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hey ladies how is everyone feeling? Anything exciting happening? I'm so happy I'm now in the second tri.. Slowly my energy is returning (although I could still sleep all day!) sickness has almost gone completely.. I'm back doing slimming world and eating right! I just can't wait to feel my baby move! X


----------



## RyliesMummy

MS is still kicking my ass but scan is one week tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hopefully the ms will start to ease soon Hun! And yey for scan!!! I can't wait to see! X


----------



## glong88

15 days until scan... It's dragging


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hope the time passes quickly glong! 


I'm super excited for tomorrow. It will be our first look at bean. Keeping everything crossed that all is good.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah Glong it'll hopefully go quickly and it'll be your turn soon! And good luck tomorrow armywife! I'm sure beany is just fine! X


----------



## 2nd time

My next scan is a week tomorrow I feel totally normal right now bit worried that I don't feel preg


----------



## Tryingagain3

How far along are you now 2nd? X


----------



## RedRose19

Mines Wednesday week, I'll be 12 weeks 1 day. I also had a Dr appt today just a check up, my Dr wants me to come in every 4 weeks to see her. She did my bp and also checked my urine for any uti she is very on the ball.


----------



## 2nd time

Sorry I'm 11+1


----------



## glong88

I don't feel pregnant either :(


----------



## RedRose19

I'd try not to worry ladies this is when the placenta starts doing the work out bodies have til now, I'd a week of no bloat or nausea or anything I didn't feel pregnant now today it's back :hissy:


----------



## AllStar

Good luck for upcoming scans! Can't wait to see pics! Mine is still almost 2 weeks away yet! 

MS or rather all day sickness is still very much kicking my ass too. Can't believe how bad it is this time! Praying it eases up before the kids go back to school, not looking forward to busy mornings and school runs feeling like this!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies just wanted to update and say that scan went well this morning. We got moved forward a couple days so am now due February 24th. Baby is measuring right on target even waved it's little tiny hand at one point which was super cute. Heart rate was a nice strong 175.


----------



## mommytobe11

Yay! So happy you had a great scan!


----------



## La Bergere

Congrats *ProudArmyWife!!* :thumbup::flower:


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

:hi:

I've been lurking a little so figured I'd brave a cheeky wee post! :shy:

I got a surprise :bfp: on 15th June. It was the first month of NTNP with my new partner and we both figured if it was even possible that it may be a long journey for a bunch of reasons.

Looking forward to getting a date from my scan which is on Monday 8th. I suspect I will tip over into March in reality (my girls were born at 40+12, 40+12 and 40+13) but my EDD will be Feb so I am nestling in here!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and wishing everyone health and happiness whilst wishing myself a break from my newly acquired rage :brat: and sweet tooth :devil:!!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello :wave: LaFemme!! Congrats on your bfp! Mine was a little bit of a surprise too. Although I was actively trying it was my first month after having my implant removed and I didn't think for a second I'd get pregnant first month so it was quite a shock.. A lovely shock though haha! Good luck with your scan!! X


----------



## CazM 2011

Coming in a bit late but though it would be a January due date and now we have confirmed February!! Due on the 15th with baby number 4!! Surprise baby but already loved, scan last week showed perfect baby with heartbeat so fingers crossed for same next week just bigger xxx


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Oooh it is so exciting that people's scans are rolling around!

I have a gal pal at work who is expecting her first surprise baby and her dates were a bit up in the air so they thought she would be having her dating scan last week but the dates weren't quite right and now hers is an hour after mine in 8 days :)


----------



## 2nd time

Mine is tuesday


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

I bet you can't wait?


----------



## glong88

Scan a week Tuesday. It literally can't come quick enough I am paranoid something bad has happened because all my symptoms have gone :(


----------



## 2nd time

I am quite excited but a bit sad that dh can't come he has to look after the others


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

glong88 said:


> Scan a week Tuesday. It literally can't come quick enough I am paranoid something bad has happened because all my symptoms have gone :(

I was exactly like that with DD3; I was totally expecting them to say there was nothing there and accuse me of making it up.

My symptoms had gone around week 10 I think and it was the weirdest thing!


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

2nd time said:


> I am quite excited but a bit sad that dh can't come he has to look after the others

Oops should have worked out how to do one post...sorry admin..

Ahh that's a shame but hopefully he can come to a later one?


----------



## SamerSue

We have a scan booked for Wednesday morning at 8:15 am. Hubby made arrangements to take a bit of time off that morning so he can go with me. I'm excited to see our little one again. I fully expect to be a crying mess that morning, as we should have the results of the NIPT tomorrow, so we will know what our little bean is named too.


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

I've heard of this NIPT in another group - I don't think we get that as standard in the UK although maybe I am just well out of practice?


----------



## SamerSue

I don't know if it standard or not. Im getting it since I'll be 37 when I deliver, which is considered "advanced maternal age" so the midwife wants to do the early screening for issues.


----------



## SamerSue

Our results are available for download, but I promised my husband that I would wait for him before opening them, so we can find out together. I won't be home from work until almost 5:30 tonight. This is torture!!!


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

SamerSue said:


> Our results are available for download, but I promised my husband that I would wait for him before opening them, so we can find out together. I won't be home from work until almost 5:30 tonight. This is torture!!!

Ooooh can't wait to hear!! :)


----------



## SamerSue

Our baby boy is considered low risk for everything they tested us for. :)

Ultrasound tomorrow! Yay! I can't wait to see our boy again!


----------



## 2nd time

Sat in anti natal clinic waiting for scan this is long


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

SamerSue congrats on your results!! How lovely to know you are team :blue:

2nd time - how long were you there? How was the scan?


----------



## 2nd time

Got there at 2am got home at 6.30 I'm shattered. Baby was great my due date moved forward to 12/02/17. I had to see the consultant after the scan and I have been put on fragmin injections until 6 weeks post partum so I also had to wait at the hospital pharmacy for my injections god that was long but happy baby is fine and was waving lol


----------



## mommytobe11

Cooking dinner while fighting MS is torture :brat: I wish we could just order out every day until I feel better.


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

2nd time said:


> Got there at 2am got home at 6.30 I'm shattered. Baby was great my due date moved forward to 12/02/17. I had to see the consultant after the scan and I have been put on fragmin injections until 6 weeks post partum so I also had to wait at the hospital pharmacy for my injections god that was long but happy baby is fine and was waving lol

Ahhh good that the scan went well :D Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

My baby at 12+2 any nub guesses welcome lol
 



Attached Files:







20160803_081301.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## glong88

Girl xx


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Oooooh lovely and clear but I am rubbish at guessing!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Congrats on the scans!! And I'm going to guess girl too with the nub! How exciting I love seeing all the scans! 
I find out the sex of my baby on Sunday!! And I can't wait!!!! X


----------



## RyliesMummy

Had my scan on the 2nd :happydance: due date back up to 15th February, but baby will be here a week before that at 39 weeks so around the 8th! It all feels so real now!


----------



## RedRose19

Id my scan yesterday and imso in love heres babba, any guesses :flower:

My due date was brought forward again to feb 13th
 



Attached Files:







20160803_155721-1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## glong88

RedRose19 said:


> Id my scan yesterday and imso in love heres babba, any guesses :flower:
> 
> My due date was brought forward again to feb 13th


Boy xxx


----------



## glong88

My 12 weeks scan is Tuesday. I'll be 12 plus 4 xxx


----------



## glong88

I still really don't feel pregnant at all though :(


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah congrats on all the scans ladies!! Beautiful babies <3 
And Glong good luck with your scan! Feels likes yours has taken forever!! Nearly here though! 
Can I just say your little boy is so handsome. He's such a cutie! X


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Ah congrats on all the scans ladies!! Beautiful babies <3
> And Glong good luck with your scan! Feels likes yours has taken forever!! Nearly here though!
> Can I just say your little boy is so handsome. He's such a cutie! X

It feels like forever too! I'm so worried it won't go ok, I just need it to be Tuesday already lol but 12 weeks tomorrow, no bleeding or anything so fingers crossed.

Awww thank you honey, he's a right cheeky monkey at the moment and super clingy it's like he knows but he doesn't!!


----------



## 0203

Lovely scans everyone, can't believe we are in/nearly in the 2nd trimester now!

I had my 12w scan today and my little baby was such a monkey! We were able to see a heart beat which is brilliant but baby did not want to budge, it was laying on its back with arms against its head and no amount of me jumping wiggling coughing would make it move, it just nestled back into place so we have to go back next week as couldn't get any clear measurements or pictures. I was super nervous about it but at least we get to see it again soon. 

Good luck to those still awaiting scans


----------



## SamerSue

I heard from the midwife today. The baby looks good, I have a good amount of amniotic fluid, the heartbeat is normal, and our baby is very active, which they like to see. I was measuring 5 or 6 days ahead of where we thought I was based on the last scan (which is 9 days ahead based on LMP). The baby could be measuring ahead because of gestational diabetes. I'm going in on Saturday morning for the test, and can call the midwife on Saturday evening to get the results of that. If I do not pass the test, I'll be given a monitor and have to check my sugar four times a day. 

I currently have Placental Previa (complete). If you don't know what that is, it is where the placenta is completely covering the cervical opening. This is something that typically resolves itself by 28/30 weeks according to the midwife. At this time, they are recommending pelvic rest. Still. I've been on pelvic rest since I was 6 weeks.


----------



## Laylagirl

Hi... Im due feb 23, 2017. Hoping everything goes well as the dr wont test me or give me the he nt scan.....


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Hi Laylagirl! Welcome!

GL with your GTT test SamerSue. My SIL had PP and it resolved so hopefully yours will too! Take it easy!

Love, love, loving the scans!!! :D

Can't wait for mine; need to be sure that there is just the one in there and I am just super tired due to being older this time hehehe


----------



## Lalaloopsie

Hey guys, 
Got a scan on Tuesday but upto now me edd is 21/2/17, 
Excited and absolutely bricking it as it's been a long time since I've had a baby, my youngest is 6 and my older 2 are 13 and 15!


----------



## RedRose19

I really dont mind if i have a boy or girl it took me so long to get pregnant that either is a blessing, but i still find myself obsessing over it lol anyone else? I was gonna get a gender scan for start of September but it cost 100 and im getting a free one end September so it makes sense to just wait, but im so impatient


----------



## La Bergere

Hi ladies! 
I had my scan yesterday. All good, was pleasantly surprised with my risk numbers considering my age (39).
The baby stretched as the sonographer took an image. Check out those legs!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lalaloopsie

That pic is awesome &#10084;




La Bergere said:


> Hi ladies!
> I had my scan yesterday. All good, was pleasantly surprised with my risk numbers considering my age (39).
> The baby stretched as the sonographer took an image. Check out those legs!!!:haha:


----------



## glong88

La Bergere said:


> Hi ladies!
> I had my scan yesterday. All good, was pleasantly surprised with my risk numbers considering my age (39).
> The baby stretched as the sonographer took an image. Check out those legs!!!:haha:


Wow amazing


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Lalaloopsie said:


> Hey guys,
> Got a scan on Tuesday but upto now me edd is 21/2/17,
> Excited and absolutely bricking it as it's been a long time since I've had a baby, my youngest is 6 and my older 2 are 13 and 15!

Oooh similar ages to mine! Actually; exactly the same ages. What am I on about!!

LaBergere - woohoo for long legged and low risk!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

La Bergere said:


> Hi ladies!
> I had my scan yesterday. All good, was pleasantly surprised with my risk numbers considering my age (39).
> The baby stretched as the sonographer took an image. Check out those legs!!!:haha:


Aww that's a great picture!


----------



## Tryingagain3

So absolutely over the moon to find out today that we are team blue!! :blue: :blue:
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommytobe11

Tryingagain3 said:


> So absolutely over the moon to find out today that we are team blue!! :blue: :blue:
> Xxx

Congrats!!


----------



## glong88

Yay congrats xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on being team blue! That's awesome news :thumbup:


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Ahhh congrats tryingagain3!

We don't find out that early in the UK without a private scan; it is tempting though!

I should be about later asking for skull and nub predictions...


WHY is the first scan so nervewracking??


----------



## glong88

12 weeks scan tomorrow. I no there was at heartbeat at 7 plus 5 so I just pray baby has kept growing!!! 

Less than 24hours to go. 11.15 am UK time. I'm so so so worried


----------



## RedRose19

Good luck I'm sure all is ok! 
I'm 13 weeks today some apps say second tri some say next week but I'm calling it I'm in second tri I've made it past 12 weeks! What a long trimester overall! I'm happy to work towards the next milestone of 24 weeks!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Thank you LaFemme! I am in the uk and had to pay for the scan but it's so worth it to me. It's not everyday you have a baby so I don't mind spending a little on the private scans I've just got my date through for my 20 week scan which is the 14th September! And then 6 weeks after that il be having my first ever 4D scan! Exciting! I just can't get enough of seeing my gorgeous boy! How is everyone feeling? 
Glong I'm sure your little one is fine Hun but I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed all is good!! Will you be announcing once you've had your scan? Has everyone else announced after the 12 week scan? X


----------



## mommytobe11

glong88 said:


> 12 weeks scan tomorrow. I no there was at heartbeat at 7 plus 5 so I just pray baby has kept growing!!!
> 
> Less than 24hours to go. 11.15 am UK time. I'm so so so worried

My 12 week scan is on Wednesday and this is exactly how I'm feeling. Just hoping everything is still ok in there. 


I was the most sick I've been this whole pregnancy yesterday. Not sure if maybe I caught a bug or something, I couldn't keep anything down all day :nope: I was about to call the doctor but was able to keep down some cereal in the evening. Now just back to my regular constant nausea today :( I just want to feel better.


----------



## glong88

I'm not sure what we will do, I don't think there will be a Facebook annocment anytime soon.

We both have to tell our children ( my son is away until next Monday) and also their mum/dad too. Once all that is out and settled and we both told our work and stuff then maybe, but that won't be for another few weeks. I'm quite happy not to put all over Facebook as the people that matter will be told in person anyways.


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Tryingagain3 said:


> Thank you LaFemme! I am in the uk and had to pay for the scan but it's so worth it to me. It's not everyday you have a baby so I don't mind spending a little on the private scans I've just got my date through for my 20 week scan which is the 14th September! And then 6 weeks after that il be having my first ever 4D scan! Exciting! I just can't get enough of seeing my gorgeous boy! How is everyone feeling?
> Glong I'm sure your little one is fine Hun but I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed all is good!! Will you be announcing once you've had your scan? Has everyone else announced after the 12 week scan? X

Oooh I am tempted to pay for one, should have looked where you were at! D'oh - baby brain here!

I know it is part of the tests in Aus isn't it? I am desperate to know this time...

Ahhh glong and mommytobe, I hope your scans go as smoothly as mine seemed to.

Another week of waiting/panicking now as I have opted for the triple test for the blood sample risk analysis. Apparently my midwives will be in touch within a week if there is anything high risk and a letter is sent if low risk.

My baba was all curled up and nestled. I had to wiggle about to allow measurements etc. Baby still kept little ankles crossed though; hope they aren't so modest in 8 weeks!!


----------



## glong88

LaFemmeBoheme said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you LaFemme! I am in the uk and had to pay for the scan but it's so worth it to me. It's not everyday you have a baby so I don't mind spending a little on the private scans I've just got my date through for my 20 week scan which is the 14th September! And then 6 weeks after that il be having my first ever 4D scan! Exciting! I just can't get enough of seeing my gorgeous boy! How is everyone feeling?
> Glong I'm sure your little one is fine Hun but I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed all is good!! Will you be announcing once you've had your scan? Has everyone else announced after the 12 week scan? X
> 
> Oooh I am tempted to pay for one, should have looked where you were at! D'oh - baby brain here!
> 
> I know it is part of the tests in Aus isn't it? I am desperate to know this time...
> 
> Ahhh glong and mommytobe, I hope your scans go as smoothly as mine seemed to.
> 
> Another week of waiting/panicking now as I have opted for the triple test for the blood sample risk analysis. Apparently my midwives will be in touch within a week if there is anything high risk and a letter is sent if low risk.
> 
> My baba was all curled up and nestled. I had to wiggle about to allow measurements etc. Baby still kept little ankles crossed though; hope they aren't so modest in 8 weeks!!Click to expand...

We currently have the say EDD unless my changed tomorrow! I'm so excited it's nearly here....


----------



## AllStar

Hello ladies, not been on here a lot as I've been so sick but today at the scan I found out why...

It's twins!!!!! 

So shocked! So babies 4 and 5!!! When 4 was going to be our last :haha: 

Dh is worrying about the obvious stuff but we're both delighted! 

Glad to see everyone's scans going well, love the long legs picture!


----------



## RedRose19

Wow huge congratulations! What a lovely surprise!


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies I got a fright earlier I was chased by a hornet, thankfully missed his sting but since then I feel crampy, and intense like af and right where baby normally sits! I tried Doppler this morning and got baby immediately! I also had a fight with my brother and done loads of chores could it just be a case of done too much?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

RedRose19 said:


> Ladies I got a fright earlier I was chased by a hornet, thankfully missed his sting but since then I feel crampy, and intense like af and right where baby normally sits! I tried Doppler this morning and got baby immediately! I also had a fight with my brother and done loads of chores could it just be a case of done too much?

Def sound like it! You should rest and put your feet up mama


----------



## Tryingagain3

AllStar said:


> Hello ladies, not been on here a lot as I've been so sick but today at the scan I found out why...
> 
> It's twins!!!!!
> 
> So shocked! So babies 4 and 5!!! When 4 was going to be our last :haha:
> 
> Dh is worrying about the obvious stuff but we're both delighted!
> 
> Glad to see everyone's scans going well, love the long legs picture!

Wow congratulations!! Twins how amazing! 
Xxx


----------



## Tryingagain3

Glong good luck today!! Can't wait to hear back from you! X


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Glong good luck today!! Can't wait to hear back from you! X



Thank you one hour to go!!! So so scared!! Now starting to drink lots xx


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Wow Allstar! That's amazing! Woohoo!! I feel bad saying I was relieved there was just one for me now! 

Glong, can't wait to hear how you got on, everything crossed for you!


----------



## glong88

Hello everyone!! 


Any gender guesses ??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yey Glong look at that lovely baby! I knew everything would be fine! I think girl but for no real reason just have a feeling x


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Aw everything was fine??

I didn't add my pic; thought I had done it as a profile pic....hmmm need to do avatar too!

I'm rubbish at gender guesses!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Ill guess girl too lol


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

How are you after your hornet biz RedRose? Hope you're resting!


----------



## RedRose19

Im not feeling much rested, my son (special needs, non verbal ) has been hard work, crying constantly all day, nothing is goid enough and I've done so much lifting etc and im so sore still today!
Drs tomorrow for my son andi think me and make sure there is no urinary infection for me, and see if there is a reason my little man is so upset


----------



## AllStar

I'm rubbish at gender guesses but anyone have any ideas? This is 'twin A' they are non-identical.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AllStar

And this is 'twin B' :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AllStar

Glad scan went well Glong! 

Redrose, hope tomorrow is a better day and you feel better :hugs:


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Aww Red that sucks :( hope things improve for you!

Allstar, again I am a rubbish guesser but loving the scans! Is baby B doing a fist pump? That's amazing!


----------



## AllStar

LaFemmeBoheme said:


> Aww Red that sucks :( hope things improve for you!
> 
> Allstar, again I am a rubbish guesser but loving the scans! Is baby B doing a fist pump? That's amazing!

Yes that's his/her little hand!


----------



## Traveling mom

What a surprise to find out its twins! Congrats! 

I book a private Sono August 30 to find out the gender! I will be 15 weeks at that point! We are so anxious to know so we can start talking names. That is the hardest part!


----------



## RedRose19

Allstar i think twin a is a girl and twin b a boy :)


----------



## jellyfish24

12wk scan on Friday. So nervous and excited! Lovely seeing everyone's scan pics :)


----------



## mommytobe11

I had my 12 week scan today! Everything looked perfect! Baby was jumping around like crazy :cloud9: The tech took a peak to see if she could guess boy or girl and said if she had to guess, she thinks it could be a boy. But of course it's still very very early. I think we're going to get a private scan to find out gender around 16 weeks. 

Just so relieved baby was still perfect and wiggling around in there :cloud9:


----------



## LaFemmeBoheme

Awww yay! Another lovely scan <3


----------



## Tryingagain3

How's everyone doing?.


----------



## jellyfish24

Well it's been a very mad weekend. Had my 12wk scan.....it identical TWINS!!!We cannot believe it. They're sharing the same placenta so already been told c-section and scans every 2 weeks. Its going to get busy!


----------



## RedRose19

Wow lots of excitment in here.

14 weeks here!


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats, jellyfish! 

How many sets of twins do we have here now?


----------



## Tryingagain3

Wow more twins!! Febuary is becoming very exciting!! Is this the second or third set of twins we have? X


----------



## glong88

I'm in such pain today in my lower tummy :( don't no what to do midwife is tomorrow shall I wait it out


----------



## RedRose19

Maybe ring for advice?


----------



## glong88

Google says around 13 weeks is Normal but it's so painful no blood though


----------



## AllStar

jellyfish24 said:


> Well it's been a very mad weekend. Had my 12wk scan.....it identical TWINS!!!We cannot believe it. They're sharing the same placenta so already been told c-section and scans every 2 weeks. Its going to get busy!

Yay! More twins!! Ours are di-di so scans every 4 weeks for us but our hospital that does them is 65 miles away so fair bit of travelling back and forth! All worth it though :) do you have twins in the family? I know no one at all with twins so I'm completely clueless and been googling for answers! :haha: did you have any suspicions? I had none at all despite being super ill this time round and very tired. I currently look very pregnant now though so we've had to announce as there's no hiding it! 


Glong I hope it's nothing serious and you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Glong call your midwife or the hospital if you are worried darling, stretching pains are normal though Hun, I've had pains on and off for the past few weeks, but I can feel him moving a few times a day now so I don't worry as much! X


----------



## glong88

Will get early night and see midwife tomorrow


----------



## Tryingagain3

How's the midwife gone Glong? X


----------



## jellyfish24

AllStar said:


> jellyfish24 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's been a very mad weekend. Had my 12wk scan.....it identical TWINS!!!We cannot believe it. They're sharing the same placenta so already been told c-section and scans every 2 weeks. Its going to get busy!
> 
> Yay! More twins!! Ours are di-di so scans every 4 weeks for us but our hospital that does them is 65 miles away so fair bit of travelling back and forth! All worth it though :) do you have twins in the family? I know no one at all with twins so I'm completely clueless and been googling for answers! :haha: did you have any suspicions? I had none at all despite being super ill this time round and very tired. I currently look very pregnant now though so we've had to announce as there's no hiding it!
> 
> 
> Glong I hope it's nothing serious and you feel better tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes there are twins on DH side but i never thought we would have twins. It took us nearly 4 years of ttc to get pregnant with one let alone two. I'm due some info in the post about scans and consultants. My brain is just working overtime on how we are actually going to do this lol :shrug: My DH's family was teasing me from the beginning it was twins as i have been pretty rough but i am very tired like yourself. Yes we've told most people now too. Have you found a twins group on here to join?


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> How's the midwife gone Glong? X


Heard baby :)


----------



## Tryingagain3

glong88 said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> How's the midwife gone Glong? X
> 
> 
> Heard baby :)Click to expand...

Yey I'm glad Hun! Baby is obviously just growing nicely and stretching your tummy! X


----------



## glong88

Hopefully it is just that ;) xxx


----------



## AllStar

So glad baby is all good Glong. They like to worry us! Lol 

Haven't found any twin groups jellyfish, let me know if you find one please? I have many questions haha x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

How is everyone's weight gain so far? I've gained 3-4 lbs but it's all bee within the last month that I've gained it :cry: I feel like my midwife is gonna say something when I go for my visit next week :dohh:


----------



## glong88

2 lbs xx


----------



## RedRose19

14 weeks here and no weight gain yet.


----------



## mommytobe11

I've actually lost a few pounds because I've been so sick :cry: I never ever thought I could be this sick.


----------



## Tryingagain3

I've lost 9lb but that's not uncommon for me I lost with my other 2 pregnancies too. This baby loves ice water and apples and the thought of take away turns my stomach! So my babies take away my bad habits. I'm eating lots just very healthy x


----------



## 0203

Not sure how much I've gained but I've definitely have! I look so pregnant and this baby seemingly doesn't like many foods! Really struggling to eat any type of vegetable and even the thought of some fruits turns my stomach, never had this with my son and I'm normally pretty healthy so it's really odd to me!


----------



## 2nd time

Just got home from an eventful week in London walking and hot weather do not mix with this pregnancy I can only now see the bones in my feet they swelled up so much. Also getting a bit fed up of the fragmin injections I have bruised every time I have injected has anyone else got to do injections or have any tips to stop the bruising


----------



## mommytobe11

I made an appointment to find out baby's gender on the 9th! :happydance: I cannot wait!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> I made an appointment to find out baby's gender on the 9th! :happydance: I cannot wait!


We have an appt on the 13th!!


----------



## RedRose19

Mines the 17th! :)


----------



## Traveling mom

I find out on August 30! So excited! It will be early. Only 15 weeks so I'm hoping they don't tell me the wrong gender!!


----------



## CazM 2011

We find out the 11th September, so excited, but our girls are asking for different ones &#55357;&#56883; This is gonna be interesting haha x


----------



## mommytobe11

CazM 2011 said:


> We find out the 11th September, so excited, but our girls are asking for different ones &#65533;&#65533; This is gonna be interesting haha x

Mine are asking for different genders also! :haha: I feel bad one will be disappointed.


----------



## Tryingagain3

I'm lucky both mine wanted a boy! Good luck ladies I can't wait to find out what everyone is having! Who's staying team yellow? X


----------



## AllStar

We're hoping to find out at our scan on 6th October, feels ages away! Just hope they cooperate and let us see! We'll have scans every few weeks anyway so will hopefully find out at one of them! 

We were considering staying team yellow this time (for the first time) but since finding out its twins, I want to be as prepared as possible!


----------



## 2nd time

We are strictly team yellow we found out with number 1, 2,3,4 but stayed yellow after that


----------



## RedRose19

I cant wait to find out! 15 weeks today :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My girls want opposite genders also :dohh: 

I wanted to be team yellow but DH wouldn't get on board Hess a party pooper :haha:


----------



## MrsW1985

We are team yellow at this stage also, and hope to stay that way, but things could very well change at the 20 week scan. Some days we want to know, other days we want the surprise.


----------



## glong88

I want to be team yellow other half said he will find out either way so there's no way he can no for 20 weeks and I can't lol


----------



## mommytobe11

Is anyone else still nauseous? I feel like it will never end :nope: at least I'm not throwing up a ton, but the constant nausea is getting old. I can't eat or even cook. My poor family :haha:

Also, does anyone else feel like everyone they know is pregnant right now?? People on my Facebook page keep posting announcements and more than half of them are due in February! It's crazy! Tis the season, I guess!


----------



## Tryingagain3

I have sooooo many people that I know that are pregnant and due Jan/Feb.. I've had 4 friends announce in the past 3 weeks. Also I bumped into a good friend of mine in the supermarket the other day. I've known her since I was 16 and although we can go months without seeing each other she's still a good friend.. So anyway.. She had a pretty obvious bump!! She's 1 week ahead of me and found out the next day that she's having a boy!! Crazy!! Haha.. She only found out a few weeks ago and didn't dare tell anyone as she's no longer in a relationship so thinks everyone is going to be talking about her. I told her not to be daft! 
Mommytobe.. I have the odd day. My heartburn has kicked in big time and yesterday I didn't have anything to relieve it so I felt so ill and sick until I got something to help! X


----------



## Andi86

Hey just wanting to join in. I'm due February 22nd with my second.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi andi. Congrats on your bump. Hope your feeling ok? X


----------



## 2nd time

Darn this insomnia been awake since 3.15 am aggghhhh


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Welcome andi and congratulations! You are due two days before me :flower: how have you been feeling? 

How's everyone else feeing? 

I'm starting to "feel" better most days other than being completely exhausted and not wanting to do a thing when I get home from work in the evening :dohh: I have my next regular check up Friday. I'm excited to hear my little peanut again. I can't wait for the movement stage so there is more in the way of reassurance that baby is okay.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Armywife my little man is just starting to become regular with movements! I love it! I'm hoping they get much stronger over the next few weeks. He moves a lot though! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tryingagain3 said:


> Armywife my little man is just starting to become regular with movements! I love it! I'm hoping they get much stronger over the next few weeks. He moves a lot though! X

That's so awesome! I absolutely love that stage! It's so amazing to feel them and gives you that reassurance that hey there is actually a life inside me :haha: this will be our last baby so I am going to really cherish it when I finally start feeling those little kicks &#128525;


----------



## RedRose19

I'm feeling movements bit it comes and goes still I guess they r so tiny still so can hide.. I'm getting awful sorry ladies tmi pains in my backside like shooting pains.. no idea why It's v painful


----------



## Andi86

Thanks! TryingAgain3 and ProudArmyWife I'm starting to feel better morning sickness wise but I'm still exhausted! I think most of that is having a 20 month old toddler who is a terrible sleeper. We also just moved into a new house a month ago so getting the house organized is a long process. I'm also dealing with some breastfeeding aversion since getting pregnant. I want my son to wean so bad but the more I try to stop the more he seems to want to...ugh! Anyway, I have started to feel the odd movements but I'm still fairly early so I still wonder if that's really what I'm feeling. I can't wait either till the movements get stronger.

Redrose -sorry to hear your back is in pain. This happend to me one day I'm pretty sure it was a pulled muscle or something from lifting my son up. It went away though. Is prenatal massage an option for you?


----------



## Andi86

Nvm just reread your post :dohh: you said your backside not back....constipation maybe?


----------



## visionofmine

Hi everyone,
I have been lurking for a while but wouldn't post until I read the entire thread. I have been in denial since finding out I am pregnant. I just kept assuming I was going to lose it in the first trimester. I finally booked an appointment at 10 weeks 2 days. I got bumped up to 12 weeks. Last week a had a cerclage because I have an incompetent cervix. This Tuesday at 15 weeks exactly I found out we are having a boy! Now all of a sudden it feels real and I am so excited for my Valentine baby.


----------



## Andi86

Congrats visionofmine! How have you been feeling?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Welcome vision! 

Has anyone got names picked out yet? We have a boys name but since we already have two girls a girls name has been difficult :haha: we are just two short weeks away from our private scan and 20 days from our gender reveal so I'd really like to come up with a name before then so we aren't referring to baby as no name if it is a girl :haha:


----------



## Tryingagain3

We've got our name.. Harry Patrick 
Harry because I've always loved it and Patrick is mine and my partners grandads names,
I like Eliza willow for a girl x


----------



## RedRose19

Matthew is our name for a boy, im stuck between dorothy and Charlotte. . Hmm 3 weeks til gender scan so hard to know


----------



## Andi86

I think Claire for a girl and Mason for a boy...those could change still though nothing is set in stone yet. I didn't find out the gender with my son and didn't have a girl name picked at all so I got lucky with him. I'm going to find out this time though.


----------



## mommytobe11

We cannot agree on a girls name :nope: we've never been able to so luckily we've only had to name boys so far! Boy names seem much easier for us. We're thinking Asher for a boy but it could maybe change.


----------



## AllStar

Lovely names so far :) 

We decided not to bother discussing names until we know the genders as trying to choose 2 girls and 2 boys names and which we'd use if it's one of each is too much to think about! :haha:


----------



## SamerSue

I have a list on my phone of potential names... so far, the lead is James Alexander. If we were having a girl, the name would already be set! But nope, we are having a boy. :) Everyone keeps asking us what we are naming him, and we have nothing to share!


----------



## RedRose19

16 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

16 +1 and morning sickness is back driving me mad


----------



## Traveling mom

We have our private gender scan tomorrow!! Hoping baby cooperates! I will be 15 weeks. I am FINALLY starting to feel a little normal! I have the odd moment of feeling nauseous but it usually goes away. I'm already loving the 2nd trimester so much more than the first. 
We are also having trouble with names. There was really only 1 boy name we liked for my son so I'm sure we will struggle with naming this one. Picking the perfect name is so difficult!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Good luck with your scan today traveling mom, hope baby is well behaved for you! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

I can feel my little man loads now. Always kicking and wriggling about, they just aren't strong enough to feel on the outside yet. Can't wait for the next few weeks to pass then he will be loads stronger. I love feeling him move x


----------



## glong88

Tempted to book private gender scan for next Sunday....


----------



## AllStar

Ooh excited to hear how your scan goes today travelling! 

I can feel twin A move now and then but I can't wait to feel them both wiggling and kicking around! Still another 5 weeks until our next scan and hopefully find out genders. Feels ages away but all the private companies around us are miles away.


----------



## RedRose19

my scan is in 2 weeks and 4 days... not that im counting :lol: but ive disney next week for a week so that will distract me abit!


----------



## mommytobe11

RedRose we're going to Disney next week too! Maybe not the same one though &#128516; We live in Florida so we're going to Orlando.


----------



## glong88

Private scan 3pm next Sunday 11th !!!! Can't wait


----------



## Tryingagain3

Oh how exciting Glong!! Jealous of you ladies heading to Disney! My 20week scan is in 2weeks. Then I'm going to have a 4d scan at 26 weeks then I've growth scans in novermber, December and January. 
All star how do you know which twin is moving? X


----------



## CazM 2011

glong88 said:


> Private scan 3pm next Sunday 11th !!!! Can't wait


Ours is 3.45pm Sunday 11th &#128514;&#128514; I'm so desperate to know, I'm jealous of an extra 45 mins before me haha!!


----------



## Andi86

We don't find out the gender here until 20 weeks. And the closest place to get a private scan here is almost 400km away. I'll be waiting until October to find out...


----------



## 0203

Andi86 said:


> We don't find out the gender here until 20 weeks. And the closest place to get a private scan here is almost 400km away. I'll be waiting until October to find out...


We are waiting until 20w too, our scan is on my husbands birthday which is exciting. We were team yellow for my son and can't quite decide whether or not to find out this time but I'm getting impatient!


----------



## AllStar

Tryingagain3 said:


> Oh how exciting Glong!! Jealous of you ladies heading to Disney! My 20week scan is in 2weeks. Then I'm going to have a 4d scan at 26 weeks then I've growth scans in novermber, December and January.
> All star how do you know which twin is moving? X

I only feel movement right at the bottom so far and I was told the twins wouldn't change positions, twin A is at the bottom and twin B is above. They said its like they're in bunkbeds lol. Twin b was under my belly button at the 12 week scan so must be even higher up than that now so assuming it's twin a I can feel :) 

It's going to be interesting to see the difference between the movements of twins compared to a single baby. 

I have midwife appointment on Monday, she'd normally use the Doppler at 16 week check, not sure if they still do with twins? Hopefully she will and it'll help me relax a bit until 20 week scan comes round. 

We'll have scans every 4 weeks after that and we're planning a 3D scan at around 24/25 weeks. We had them with our other three and are so amazing! They said its best to come a bit earlier with twins as they run out of room quicker! :)


----------



## glong88

CazM 2011 said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Private scan 3pm next Sunday 11th !!!! Can't wait
> 
> 
> Ours is 3.45pm Sunday 11th &#128514;&#128514; I'm so desperate to know, I'm jealous of an extra 45 mins before me haha!!Click to expand...

I could of had 1.30 but partner is out the night before and said he may still be hanging so the later the better!!! Grrrrr keeps me waiting all day though ha ha


----------



## RedRose19

Mines sept 17th so just over 2 weeks. Ahhh the wait is a killer.. nearly everyone has guessed boy for me.. im still unsure, i partly feel like im having a girl but i guess not long til we know


----------



## SamerSue

I saw the doctor this morning about my gestational diabetes. I see him again on 9/14, and have an ultrasound AND an appointment with the midwife that day. The doctor is also referring me to a nutritionist /dietician so I can better manage the GD, especially with my food allergies. I'm hoping to get everything done in one day, so I can just take a vacation day and call it good.


----------



## CazM 2011

glong88 said:


> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Private scan 3pm next Sunday 11th !!!! Can't wait
> 
> 
> Ours is 3.45pm Sunday 11th &#128514;&#128514; I'm so desperate to know, I'm jealous of an extra 45 mins before me haha!!Click to expand...
> 
> I could of had 1.30 but partner is out the night before and said he may still be hanging so the later the better!!! Grrrrr keeps me waiting all day though ha haClick to expand...

I was tempted to try and bring forward a week to this Sunday but we have no sitter for the kids this weekend &#128557;&#128557; so desperate to find out this time! Was team yellow with my first 2, found out with number 3 but we didn't decide till we got to the scan, this time as soon as I peed on the (6) stick(s) I was like, I'm finding out asap!!! Lmao xx


----------



## Andi86

0203 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> We don't find out the gender here until 20 weeks. And the closest place to get a private scan here is almost 400km away. I'll be waiting until October to find out...
> 
> 
> We are waiting until 20w too, our scan is on my husbands birthday which is exciting. We were team yellow for my son and can't quite decide whether or not to find out this time but I'm getting impatient!Click to expand...

We were team yellow with my son too. I decided to find out this time though as we plan to be done having kids after this. I want to know if I should go through all my sons stuff and get rid of it/sell it. I just want to be more prepared this time lol


----------



## Traveling mom

Just now getting a moment to update, scan yesterday went great! We were all betting we would see a girl but it was in fact another boy! I'm excited my son will have a little brother, but I suppose I am meant to be a boy mom, this will be our last!


----------



## mommytobe11

Traveling mom said:


> Just now getting a moment to update, scan yesterday went great! We were all betting we would see a girl but it was in fact another boy! I'm excited my son will have a little brother, but I suppose I am meant to be a boy mom, this will be our last!

Congrats! Being a boy mom is the best! You're going to love it :)


----------



## Andi86

Congrats on your boy!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yey a boy! 
I can't wait to find out what your all having!! It's so exciting! I'm laid here awake at 6am because I was up needing to pee again! And now little one is wriggling around so I'm just laid here enjoying it before the madness of my day starts. I can't believe I'm nearly 20weeks it's totally crazy!! 
People in the uk when do your little ones go back to school? My eldest goes back on the 7th and my youngest (just starting reception) is going back on the 19th I'm half excited and half gutted they are going back, I've really enjoyed the holidays x


----------



## RedRose19

Id a dream last night that i was told it was a boy, and i got upset, thing is of curse id love a girl next so one of each but i honestly don't mind if i have two boys so was bit of an odd dream.

Congratulations on your boy traveling.

Im ireland not quite uk but my son is back today woohoo


----------



## AllStar

I'm in Scotland, mine have been back at school a couple of weeks. I spent most of the holidays bring really ill with all day MS so I was sad to see them go back too. We've been making up for it with fun weekends since I've been feeling better though :) it's also quite nice to have time alone with my youngest before the twins arrive! 

Congrats on your boy travelling! 

It's so exciting with all the gender announcements coming up!


----------



## glong88

My son goes back Monday 5th xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your blue bundle traveling!!

Can't wait for everyone's upcoming scans! It's so crazy that we are already far enough along to be finding out genders! 

My next appt is with my doctor on October 3rd and will also be my anatomy scan however we are going for a private scan on the 13th this month to hopefully find out what little one is. We will not know though until the gender reveal party on the 17th which also happens to be my birthday :happydance: so 16 days and counting until I hopefully know what bean is!


----------



## 2nd time

I can't wait to find out what we are having only 24ish weeks to go lol


----------



## glong88

10 days and counting eeekkkk


----------



## RyliesMummy

Hi all, checking in after a long time without posting! Everything is wonderful, yesterday we had our private gender scan, and we are throughly overjoyed to be on Team pink! :pink: which was in incredible shock as I was so sure she was a boy I even bet her daddy £100! Safe to say I lost that bet, but I've never been so happy to lose :cloud9:


----------



## glong88

1 week to go!!! Yay xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

RyliesMummy said:


> Hi all, checking in after a long time without posting! Everything is wonderful, yesterday we had our private gender scan, and we are throughly overjoyed to be on Team pink! :pink: which was in incredible shock as I was so sure she was a boy I even bet her daddy £100! Safe to say I lost that bet, but I've never been so happy to lose :cloud9:

Congratulations on your little girl &#128516;&#128151;


----------



## Tryingagain3

How is everyone? What's new? X


----------



## glong88

My partners sister found out today she is having a boy! My scan in 3 days! Yay


----------



## 2nd time

I think we might find out gender now as my ds will need preparing if it's another pink bump


----------



## mommytobe11

We find out gender tomorrow!! :happydance: I'm always nervous before an ultrasound but trying to push my anxiety to the side and hope everything is still going good in there.


----------



## AllStar

Our next scan is still 4 weeks away! Seems ages! Can't wait to find out genders. 

Has anyone started buying yet? I've got a couple of little neutral bits and pics but waiting until after the 20 week scan until we buy the pram. Still haven't decided which one to go for. Gutted we have to sell our single one, I love it but no good for twins! :)


----------



## glong88

2 days!!!!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah I can't wait to find out what your all having!! Eek.. I've got my 20 week scan in 5 days. I'm really excited to see him again. And hopefully be told he's growing perfectly. Has anyone felt any movements? X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yay so many people finding out the gender so soon &#128516;

We have our private gender scan in 4 days but won't know what baby is till next Saturday at our gender reveal. I am super excited to find out though.

I've started feeling some light kicks. Nothing consistent but I do feel baby at least once a day which is a nice little reassurance.


----------



## mommytobe11

We're having a GIRL!! :cloud9: it was such a shock! Our first instinct was that we were having girl but we weren't confident. So so happy!

I'm starting to feel little movements, they're very light still but I feel it if I'm sitting still.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> We're having a GIRL!! :cloud9: it was such a shock! Our first instinct was that we were having girl but we weren't confident. So so happy!
> 
> I'm starting to feel little movements, they're very light still but I feel it if I'm sitting still.



Aww yay congrats on your little girl. So you will have one of each now?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

ProudArmyWife said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> We're having a GIRL!! :cloud9: it was such a shock! Our first instinct was that we were having girl but we weren't confident. So so happy!
> 
> I'm starting to feel little movements, they're very light still but I feel it if I'm sitting still.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww yay congrats on your little girl. So you will have one of each now?Click to expand...


Never mind just realized by your tickets you have two boys :haha: I'm hoping to have the same thing just in reverse hoping for a blue bundle over here :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on your little girl mommytobe!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yey team pink mommytobe!!! :pink: 
How very exciting! I've absolutely love been a mummy to a princess!! 
I'm laid in bed right now and my little man is kicking a wriggling like mad. This is by far the strongest I've ever felt him and I'm loving every second! Can't wait for my oh to feel him. 
Glong good luck tomorrow I literally cannot wait to find out what your having! 
I think :pink: x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So excited! Bought my first baby item today! I got three packs of diapers for baby for just $19 thanks to sales and coupons :happydance: 
DH didn't understand why I was so excited :haha:


----------



## Tryingagain3

20 weeks today!!!! Woooohooooo!!! Half way there! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tryingagain3 said:


> 20 weeks today!!!! Woooohooooo!!! Half way there! X

Happy 20 weeks!!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Thank you Hun! 
Why does the worrying never end?! I can feel my little man kicking away but I've got some pretty awful period cramps and I'm worrying that Something is wrong! Even though I know it's probably fine!! Been pregnant is sooooo stressful!!! X


----------



## Andi86

Tryingagain3 said:


> Thank you Hun!
> Why does the worrying never end?! I can feel my little man kicking away but I've got some pretty awful period cramps and I'm worrying that Something is wrong! Even though I know it's probably fine!! Been pregnant is sooooo stressful!!! X

I've been worrying too lately. I haven't felt much yet. I thought I did a couple weeks ago and then haven't since...can't wait until my 20 week scan. They haven't given me an exact date yet when that will be.


----------



## CazM 2011

Baby girl number 3 &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; xx


----------



## Tryingagain3

CazM 2011 said:


> Baby girl number 3 &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; xx

Congrats on baby girl Hun!! :pink: x


----------



## pathos

:wacko: ow some of you already learned gender, congrats! i need some catching up - err currently 40 pages behind. If you still accept additions to the list, please add us for 19th Feb :baby:


----------



## glong88

Baby boy number 2!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations on all the gender scans how exciting! Mines Saturday! Can't wait
18 weeks today


----------



## jellyfish24

Having scans every two weeks for my identical twins, found out 16 weeks its Boys!! We are team blue :blue::blue::twinboys:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the gender reveals ladies :) it's so lovely to hear what everyone is having. 

Jellyfish, identical boys, that's so exciting!! Our twins are di-di so I don't have another scan until 20 weeks and I cannot wait to find out genders! I'll be scanned every 4 weeks until a bit closer to the end where it'll be fortnightly too. How are you feeling? My tiredness has eased a little but still feeling more tired than during my singleton pregnancies.


----------



## jellyfish24

AllStar said:


> Congrats on the gender reveals ladies :) it's so lovely to hear what everyone is having.
> 
> Jellyfish, identical boys, that's so exciting!! Our twins are di-di so I don't have another scan until 20 weeks and I cannot wait to find out genders! I'll be scanned every 4 weeks until a bit closer to the end where it'll be fortnightly too. How are you feeling? My tiredness has eased a little but still feeling more tired than during my singleton pregnancies.

With one we were going to have a surprise on gender, think we've had enough surprises :haha:
I'm ok thanks, i still feel quite nauseous and can hit me at any time of day. I am also taking little naps in the afternoon after work, just half hour really does help. This is our first pregnancy so I'm not sure how rough i should feel :dohh:


----------



## AllStar

jellyfish24 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the gender reveals ladies :) it's so lovely to hear what everyone is having.
> 
> Jellyfish, identical boys, that's so exciting!! Our twins are di-di so I don't have another scan until 20 weeks and I cannot wait to find out genders! I'll be scanned every 4 weeks until a bit closer to the end where it'll be fortnightly too. How are you feeling? My tiredness has eased a little but still feeling more tired than during my singleton pregnancies.
> 
> With one we were going to have a surprise on gender, think we've had enough surprises :haha:
> I'm ok thanks, i still feel quite nauseous and can hit me at any time of day. I am also taking little naps in the afternoon after work, just half hour really does help. This is our first pregnancy so I'm not sure how rough i should feel :dohh:Click to expand...

Hope the nausea passes soon for you, I'm so grateful mine has finally gone for the most part although it randomly comes back occasionally. Naps are definitely the way forward for the next few months :haha: 
We were planning keeping gender a surprise this time too but there's no way we could come up with so many name possibilities lol so we're finding out and it helps to be more prepared, which we will definitely need to be!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Headed to private scan to see baby &#128516; It's a gender scan but gender will be a suprise for us until Saturday at our gender reveal party!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Not posted for a while. Hope you're all well!
I have my scan next week. I have a feeling I'm carrying a girl. 
Do we have a fairly even number of boys and girls in the group? Or is one sex favoring another? (Sorry I've not had time to get through all the posts!)


----------



## Tryingagain3

I think we've got quite a few boys.. And 1 girly. But I may be wrong there! 
I'm having a boy x


----------



## mommytobe11

Team pink here! :pink:

ProudArmyWife: the suspense is killing ME! I can't believe you'll be able to wait until Saturday! :haha: hope we get an update as soon as you get the chance!


----------



## Tryingagain3

I couldn't wait until Saturday either! The suspense would kill me.. I wouldn't be able to sleep haha! 
Well I had my 20 week scan today and it was lovely, everything looked great and he's still a boy! Haha. I can't stop looking at the picture.. He's beautiful, I'm totally in love X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ProudArmyWife

It's totally killing me girls! I'm tempted to sneak a peek to find out and just act surprised Saturday :haha: 

That's a beautiful ultrasound pic trying!


----------



## glong88

Can you tell I'm a boy he he
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160914-WA0007.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ProudArmyWife

glong88 said:


> Can you tell I'm a boy he he

Oh wow def a boy :haha:


----------



## glong88

ProudArmyWife said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm a boy he he
> 
> Oh wow def a boy :haha:Click to expand...

Seems he's a lucky boy lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Here's my peanut. Everyone says it looks like a boy :haha: fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RedRose19

My scan is Saturday too! I cant frigging wait! Everyone has guessed boy got me but i think girl. Although id a few dreams its a boy, but id dreams last time ds was a girl so dreams mean nothing! 
Ill be so happy with either. After being so worried about only 1 or 2 movements a day today i am feeling baby constantly, so reassuring!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hello ladies, I've only just discovered this area of the site. Love all the scan pics, still waiting for a letter to come through my hospital are notoriously slow!


----------



## Andi86

Seeing all the gender reveals is making me impatient! I still have at lead 3 weeks until I know. They haven't even called to schedule my scan yet. We don't have a place near by I can go pay to find out so I'm stuck waiting for now.


----------



## Daemon

Hi ladies, haven't posted anything in a while. We found out today we're team pink :pink:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Daemon congrats on being team pink! 

Today is my birthday AND it's reveal day!!!!!!! I'm so excited to know if we are :pink: or :blue: will update this evening when I get a chance :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

I'm having a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We we joined team :blue: today :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7693.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedRose19

congratulations! yay for team blue!!!! were both team blue :D


----------



## Daemon

Congratulations on your team blue!


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats guys!!! :happydance:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations ladies finding out. 
There does seem to be more boys that girls! I have my scan on Wednesday. 
We already have our definite girls name picked and I'm in love with it, so it would be nice to have another girl since this is our last.
The only boys name I like is Bodhi/Bodie. But I don't love it like my girls name.
The wait is killing me!


----------



## Andi86

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Congratulations ladies finding out.
> There does seem to be more boys that girls! I have my scan on Wednesday.
> We already have our definite girls name picked and I'm in love with it, so it would be nice to have another girl since this is our last.
> The only boys name I like is Bodhi/Bodie. But I don't love it like my girls name.
> The wait is killing me!

Can I ask what's your girl name? I was that way when pregnant with my son. I had names I liked for girl but a for sure name for boy. It was a good thing it was a boy cause I had no clue going into labour what I would name the baby if it was a girl. Maybe that's a sign it's a girl for you!


----------



## RyliesMummy

Lots of blue bumps! I hit 19 weeks on Wednesday and still not feeling a lot of movement. Occasionally she likes to kick me in the pelvis and incapacitate me at work :haha: but it's not often, can't wait to feel lots of kicks and movements x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Andi86 said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies finding out.
> There does seem to be more boys that girls! I have my scan on Wednesday.
> We already have our definite girls name picked and I'm in love with it, so it would be nice to have another girl since this is our last.
> The only boys name I like is Bodhi/Bodie. But I don't love it like my girls name.
> The wait is killing me!
> 
> Can I ask what's your girl name? I was that way when pregnant with my son. I had names I liked for girl but a for sure name for boy. It was a good thing it was a boy cause I had no clue going into labour what I would name the baby if it was a girl. Maybe that's a sign it's a girl for you!Click to expand...

Our girl name is Halle/Hallie (not sure on spelling yet.)
We've got three middle names picked out. I love them all so not really fussed which we have.
Halle Belle
Halle Constance
Halle Eloise
:)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Our daughter chose Belle as the middle name because it's her favourite Disney Princess.
The boys love the name Halle, and I think it fits perfectly with all their names.

We've finally decided on two boys names:
Bodhi Rhys
or
Joshua Rhys


----------



## RedRose19

we are calling our little man christopher :)


----------



## Daemon

Love the name Bodhi Rhys! For our girl either either Freya Raelyn or Ember undecided on middle name. Hubby really likes Ember and for middle names I was thinking either Ember Faye, Ember Raine or Ember Jade. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2nd time

By best friend named her little girl ember faye it's pretty


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the new reveals, love the cake idea! 

I can't wait to find out genders of our babies, still 2 weeks to go! We've had a few names discussions and there's names we like but can't wait until we know what they are in there and can decide on their names :) 

Lots of movement here from both the twins, they're both very wiggly and getting a few really big kicks here and there now. Guess they don't have as much room as a single baby lol


----------



## glong88

Names so far

Ruben
Jackson
Connor
Alfie
Tyler
Junior


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah I love everyone's names! It's getting very exciting now ladies! Can't believe we are all almost half way through. 
My little man is going to be Harry Patrick (Patrick is both our grandads names) 
I love Hallie it's one of my top girls names at the moment!! I personally prefer the spelling with the ie
My movements are getting really strong now. My oh felt him the other morning! And they are up by my belly button now! Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So I keep seeing all these "my gender ultrasound was wrong" threads and it's freaking me out! :dohh: I so desperately want a boy that now I'm second guessing even though our pic says boy all over it to me. What do you ladies think? i have my anatomy scan coming up in a little over a week so I'll not 100% by then but I've already bonded with him as a boy so someone tell me to chill that this is def a boy picture :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7706.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RedRose19

defo a boy.. exactly how my sons potty shot looked


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

We had our scan today.
Baby is happy, healthy and measuring perfectly &#128522;&#128522;
She said she thinks the baby is a little girl!! She told us she is only 80% sure because the baby not only had her legs tightly shut, the cord was between the legs and she had her hands there, haha!
She told us she saw the three white lines which indicate girl but boy parts can also look like that too if the bits are pulled up and hidden.
That confused me. So I don't want to go out and buy pink yet!
80% seems pretty high, but with all my others apart from DD (who also had her legs crossed) everything was on display lol.

We are thinking about maybe having a private ultrasound but I don't want to really pull money out for it.


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife - definitely looks like a boy! I had my anatomy scan today and I had her double check also just in case! 

Love hearing everyone's names! We still can't come to an agreement but I think it will be between Penelope or Desirae and middle name will most likely be Ann.


----------



## mommytobe11

I had my anatomy scan today! I was so nervous for this one but she was perfect. All her body parts were there and they didn't see any issues. And she's still a girl :thumbup::haha: I've had the best ultrasound techs this pregnancy, everyone told me in detail what they were looking at. It's been great. I even learned today that this baby came from my right ovary which I thought was pretty neat to know.


----------



## CazM 2011

ProudArmyWife said:


> So I keep seeing all these "my gender ultrasound was wrong" threads and it's freaking me out! :dohh: I so desperately want a boy that now I'm second guessing even though our pic says boy all over it to me. What do you ladies think? i have my anatomy scan coming up in a little over a week so I'll not 100% by then but I've already bonded with him as a boy so someone tell me to chill that this is def a boy picture :haha:

To quote the sonographer when we had our little boy, that is a willy and I've never seen one fall off haha, definitely a baby boy xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

CazM 2011 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So I keep seeing all these "my gender ultrasound was wrong" threads and it's freaking me out! :dohh: I so desperately want a boy that now I'm second guessing even though our pic says boy all over it to me. What do you ladies think? i have my anatomy scan coming up in a little over a week so I'll not 100% by then but I've already bonded with him as a boy so someone tell me to chill that this is def a boy picture :haha:
> 
> To quote the sonographer when we had our little boy, that is a willy and I've never seen one fall off haha, definitely a baby boy xxClick to expand...

Omg :rofl: thank you for that! 

And thank you ladies for the reassurance! I think deep down I know he's a boy but I've never had an ultrasound before 20 weeks so it made me question it


----------



## ProudArmyWife

PaiytonsMummy said:


> We had our scan today.
> Baby is happy, healthy and measuring perfectly &#128522;&#128522;
> She said she thinks the baby is a little girl!! She told us she is only 80% sure because the baby not only had her legs tightly shut, the cord was between the legs and she had her hands there, haha!
> She told us she saw the three white lines which indicate girl but boy parts can also look like that too if the bits are pulled up and hidden.
> That confused me. So I don't want to go out and buy pink yet!
> 80% seems pretty high, but with all my others apart from DD (who also had her legs crossed) everything was on display lol.
> 
> We are thinking about maybe having a private ultrasound but I don't want to really pull money out for it.


That would drive me mad to only know 80%. It's a high number but I would Be nervous to start buying lots of pink :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> ProudArmyWife - definitely looks like a boy! I had my anatomy scan today and I had her double check also just in case!
> 
> Love hearing everyone's names! We still can't come to an agreement but I think it will be between Penelope or Desirae and middle name will most likely be Ann.


I love Penelope! It's so classic and pretty. 


Our little mans name is Tanner Wyatt&#128153;


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I think I may have to book a private gender scan to be sure. 
She'll probably still have her legs closed &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife - definitely looks like a boy! I had my anatomy scan today and I had her double check also just in case!
> 
> Love hearing everyone's names! We still can't come to an agreement but I think it will be between Penelope or Desirae and middle name will most likely be Ann.
> 
> 
> I love Penelope! It's so classic and pretty.
> 
> 
> Our little mans name is Tanner Wyatt&#128153;Click to expand...

Love the name Tanner! And Wyatt was on our boy list if this one was a boy :)

DH came home tonight and said he thinks we should name her Desirae. I've actually been liking Penelope more recently :wacko: I don't know why girl names are so much harder for us to agree on. :dohh:


----------



## glong88

Sure he's a boy? People are saying that could be the cord as it's rather big lol
 



Attached Files:







20160922_092411.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

my 20 week scan from yesterday :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







14448810_10210900594095387_3618146347994950928_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2nd time

glong88 said:


> Sure he's a boy? People are saying that could be the cord as it's rather big lol

I have never seen a cord with testicles before lol


----------



## glong88

19 weeks

My little man loving his brother
 



Attached Files:







20160923_165531_001.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedRose19

my son is still oblivious to a baby coming, but i think he realises something is changing because hes become so clingy! hes asking me to carry him every where which i cant hes too big and heavy


----------



## 2nd time

Just had my 20 week scan and as we are not decided on finding out the gender I got to tech to write it on a card and seal it in an envelope. Now the big decision to open or destroy :wacko:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Open open open open! I could not cope in the slightest!! 
Your a stronger woman than me! 
Red rose congrats on 20weeks! Love ALL the beautiful scan pics..
And love the bump pic glong! X


----------



## RedRose19

How are we half way through already! It's crazy! We've decided to call our Mr Oscar :)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Oscar is such a lovely name!! X


----------



## 2nd time

We had a little family time earlier and opened the envelope we have a blue bump to add to the count after four girls my ds is so excited


----------



## mommytobe11

2nd time said:


> We had a little family time earlier and opened the envelope we have a blue bump to add to the count after four girls my ds is so excited

Congrats!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats 2nd time, that sounds a lovely way to find out, all together like that :) 

A week tomorrow til our scan and we hopefully find out genders! Feels like such a long time since we last saw them, both very wiggly now and I can feel the stronger kicks on the outside with my hand although no one else has managed to to catch it yet :) and I've felt one/both of them have hiccups a few times now too :)


----------



## RedRose19

I've been asked to consider an elective c section this time, basically long story short my son was stuck at birth (mostly due to crappy midwife) he has an hereditary bleeding disorder not serious but can cause bad bruising. They told me if baby gets stuck like his brother they can't use forceps or vaccum and will end up being an emergency c section anyway. I don't know what to do. Tbh I wanted to ty for baby three immediately after but if I have a c section I have to wait for 6/12 months after but at the same time knowing the date he will be here and planning around it might be good too. Thoughts? the idea is actually upsetting me that it won't be surprise when he comes


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm having another elective section after my first two gave me 3rd degree tears!
I loved mine last time.everything is so relaxed, the staff in theatre are brilliant and it's lovely being able to plan a sitter and everything not being rushed.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I don't know how but I got unsubscribed from this thread :cry: I have to read and catch up!


----------



## pathos

Oh more gender scans! Reading gender reveals is very tempting for me (team yellow.)


----------



## glong88

20 week scan today. Make sure he's still boy lol


----------



## Tryingagain3

How did it go glong? I'm betting he's still a boy! Haha x


----------



## RedRose19

id my 20 week scan yesterday too, i was asked if i wanted to know the gender my reply was i already knew haha he looked abit surprised when i said im having a boy and quickly asked how i knew that haha, i said private scan.. i should of said gut feeling :lol:


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> How did it go glong? I'm betting he's still a boy! Haha x

He was being a cheeky monkey
He was laying on his tummy with his hand over his face. Managed to check some organs which look good but couldn't check heart or face and his legs looked ok but we're all crossed and curled up to so I have another scan booked for 20th. I'll be 22 plus 6. The scanner bloke said he was sure it was a boy but as legs where crossed he couldn't be properly sure. We never told him we already knew so he could clearly see something he he


----------



## Tryingagain3

Must the the boys that are a little naughty! Mine was very similar she had to send me out for a walk and come back. Then on my side and then my other side.. took an hour and a half to do the scan. Hopefully he'll behave a little more for you next time.. at least you get to see him again! X


----------



## Andi86

I'm finding out Wednesday I can't wait!


----------



## Tryingagain3

How is everyone? X


----------



## 0203

Had my scan today and we are team :blue: so excited. It feels so weird knowing because we were team yellow with our first son. It was extra special becuase it's my husbands birthday today and I know he always wanted a brother, he was so excited and emotional that our little boy is getting one :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Had my anatomy scan today and baby boy looks perfect. Def no denying he's a boy. He was not being shy at all. He's measuring about a week ahead at the moment I'm a little nervous about how big he will be as dd2 was a 9lb baby but I'm just so excited to meet him. I got some beautiful pictures of his little face! I'm seriously on cloud nine and want to go shopping :haha: 

Glad everyone else's scans have gone well! Can't believe we are halfway there!


----------



## RedRose19

so many blue bumps :happydance:


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats, 0203!

ProudArmyWife, my oldest was a 9 pounder also :shock: and then my second was 7. He felt SO tiny! 

Everything is going well here. Feeling daily movements, some days they're stronger than others. My oldest has been so sweet, he kisses my belly and says he's kissing the baby and can't wait to change diapers :)
We're also preparing for a potential hurricane :nope: so that's kind of crappy. At least I'm not far enough along to have to stay in the hospital alone during the storm :shrug:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> Congrats, 0203!
> 
> ProudArmyWife, my oldest was a 9 pounder also :shock: and then my second was 7. He felt SO tiny!
> 
> Everything is going well here. Feeling daily movements, some days they're stronger than others. My oldest has been so sweet, he kisses my belly and says he's kissing the baby and can't wait to change diapers :)
> We're also preparing for a potential hurricane :nope: so that's kind of crappy. At least I'm not far enough along to have to stay in the hospital alone during the storm :shrug:


Are you in Florida?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Lots of boys &#128522;

This little girl was measuring slightly bigger too.
Her head was measuring 2 days bigger, her belly 4 days bigger and her super long legs were measuring 1 week 3 days bigger! 
All mine have had long legs at birth though so it's no shock. 
She was weighting 15oz at 20w4d I'm 21w6d today so she is definitely over a pound!


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, 0203!
> 
> ProudArmyWife, my oldest was a 9 pounder also :shock: and then my second was 7. He felt SO tiny!
> 
> Everything is going well here. Feeling daily movements, some days they're stronger than others. My oldest has been so sweet, he kisses my belly and says he's kissing the baby and can't wait to change diapers :)
> We're also preparing for a potential hurricane :nope: so that's kind of crappy. At least I'm not far enough along to have to stay in the hospital alone during the storm :shrug:
> 
> 
> Are you in Florida?Click to expand...

Yes, south Florida &#128556;


----------



## 0203

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Lots of boys &#128522;
> 
> This little girl was measuring slightly bigger too.
> Her head was measuring 2 days bigger, her belly 4 days bigger and her super long legs were measuring 1 week 3 days bigger!
> All mine have had long legs at birth though so it's no shock.
> She was weighting 15oz at 20w4d I'm 21w6d today so she is definitely over a pound!


Measuring bigger here too, didn't say in as much detail as you but have been told to expect him to be bigger than DS1 (7lb) 

I've had some really hurtful comments about it being another boy, we are over the moon and it's really upset us :(


----------



## Andi86

0203 said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> Lots of boys &#128522;
> 
> This little girl was measuring slightly bigger too.
> Her head was measuring 2 days bigger, her belly 4 days bigger and her super long legs were measuring 1 week 3 days bigger!
> All mine have had long legs at birth though so it's no shock.
> She was weighting 15oz at 20w4d I'm 21w6d today so she is definitely over a pound!
> 
> 
> Measuring bigger here too, didn't say in as much detail as you but have been told to expect him to be bigger than DS1 (7lb)
> 
> I've had some really hurtful comments about it being another boy, we are over the moon and it's really upset us :(Click to expand...

That's terrible. What kind of comments? I find out the gender tomorrow and I'm worried if it'd another boy I will hear comments like that. I will be happy regardless if it's boy or girl!


----------



## 0203

Andi86 said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> Lots of boys &#128522;
> 
> This little girl was measuring slightly bigger too.
> Her head was measuring 2 days bigger, her belly 4 days bigger and her super long legs were measuring 1 week 3 days bigger!
> All mine have had long legs at birth though so it's no shock.
> She was weighting 15oz at 20w4d I'm 21w6d today so she is definitely over a pound!
> 
> 
> Measuring bigger here too, didn't say in as much detail as you but have been told to expect him to be bigger than DS1 (7lb)
> 
> I've had some really hurtful comments about it being another boy, we are over the moon and it's really upset us :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's terrible. What kind of comments? I find out the gender tomorrow and I'm worried if it'd another boy I will hear comments like that. I will be happy regardless if it's boy or girl!Click to expand...

That it's a shame, better luck next time (?!?) one family member just said oh well at least we have...then listed the baby girls. It made me so angry! I can't wait to have two little boys now although I will admit I was thinking he would be a girl cos i felt so different in the first tri. 

Good luck for your scan


----------



## mommytobe11

0203 said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> Lots of boys &#128522;
> 
> This little girl was measuring slightly bigger too.
> Her head was measuring 2 days bigger, her belly 4 days bigger and her super long legs were measuring 1 week 3 days bigger!
> All mine have had long legs at birth though so it's no shock.
> She was weighting 15oz at 20w4d I'm 21w6d today so she is definitely over a pound!
> 
> 
> Measuring bigger here too, didn't say in as much detail as you but have been told to expect him to be bigger than DS1 (7lb)
> 
> I've had some really hurtful comments about it being another boy, we are over the moon and it's really upset us :(Click to expand...

That's awful :nope: I was worried we would hear unnecessary comments if this baby was another boy. I even waited to tell almost everyone until we knew the gender so I wouldn't have to hear things like"hopefully it's a girl!!". I LOVE being a boy mom, so much so that I was kind of hoping this one was another boy :haha: Too bad those people making negative comments don't know how awesome it is to be a boy mom :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## glong88

I've had a lot of people be like oh when I've said it's another boy. Who cares hes healthy!!!


----------



## AllStar

Hello! 

Congrats on the new gender reveals. Sorry about the negative comments some of you have had. When people find out we already have boys and a girl they say 'oh you won't mind what the twins are then?' We've never minded what any of them are as long as they are healthy as others have said! It annoys me people think it acceptable to make these comments! 

Scan tomorrow!!! It feels FOREVER since our 12 week scan and saw the babies last. I'm a bit nervous something will be wrong or something but I am so excited to see them again too! Really hope they behave and we get to know genders :)


----------



## RedRose19

I've not told many people were having another boy for that reason. My close family know so parents and siblings that's it. If people ask I say I don't know yet lol


----------



## Andi86

Just had 20 week scan! Team pink!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Sorry you ladies are having negative comments. Boys are awesome!
I had the same from some family members too and we really weren't fussed about sex.


----------



## CazM 2011

Andi86 said:


> Just had 20 week scan! Team pink!!!

Yay!! Congrats!! Another girl!!

does anyone know how many of each?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

CazM 2011 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Just had 20 week scan! Team pink!!!
> 
> Yay!! Congrats!! Another girl!!
> 
> does anyone know how many of each?Click to expand...


I was wondering that too! Is there a way someone else can edit the first post to update it? I haven't see our actual original OP in a while...or am I blind :haha:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I'd imagine it would have to be the OP, don't know whether admin could pin a different post to the top of the first page if we asked? Not sure how these things work!
Congrats on all the gender reveals, I am trying to stay team yellow.... I've resisted the urge to scan myself at work so far!


----------



## CazM 2011

I would not be able to resist if I could scan myself (daily haha) 

I'm sure if we message admin someone can take over as it happened in my last baby thread may 2015. But it's who will takeover? I'm happy to but it won't all be updated immediately lol xx


----------



## glong88

I'm happy to help but I also work so it would be as and when :)


----------



## La Bergere

hello ladies!

Had my scan last week and we're having another girl!
I was positive I was having a boy!

We're both stoked! I no longer have to consider giving away Ella's clothes, which for some utterly stupid reason I have got massively emotionally attached to!

I hope you're all doing well!! :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

bit annoyed today as we told mil our name choice (she doesnt know we are having a boy, so i told her our girl and boy name) and she absolutely hates our boys name Oscar and its just annoyed me her reaction and i wasnt expecting that reaction! we said she will get over it once hes here. but wish id not told her now


----------



## 0203

RedRose19 said:


> bit annoyed today as we told mil our name choice (she doesnt know we are having a boy, so i told her our girl and boy name) and she absolutely hates our boys name Oscar and its just annoyed me her reaction and i wasnt expecting that reaction! we said she will get over it once hes here. but wish id not told her now


Ah that's unfair, Oscar is a lovely name. It was actually out top name for DS1 but changed last minute and it's on the list for DS2


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Oscar is a lovely name! Not many people like the name we've chosen but they can lump it because it's chosen and it's staying!
This is the only name I've actually chosen myself too!


----------



## AllStar

My mil hated our oldest sons name when we told her before he was born, in fact most of dh's family did. We used it anyway and now she's always saying how much he suits it! 

20 week scan yesterday and we have 2 more to add to team blue!! Both boys measuring the top end of the average weight for a single baby so growing really well! So happy :)


----------



## glong88

Well this is the list from the first page..

If you want to update me with genders etc I can update this page here


----------



## glong88

*DUE DATE LIST*

SanJan~ 

happy138~

youmgmomttc~

MrsW1986~

Tryingagain3~29th January :blue:

Bumbleberry~early February

PubMissus~February 2nd 

Lorpezlza~February 2nd

Krippy~February 3rd

Breeelizabeth~February 7th

PaiytonsMummy~February 10th

Daemon~February 10th

USAFWife319~ 10th February :blue:

SamerSue~February 10th

2nd Time~ 12th February :blue:

EllaD93~February 13th

RedRose19~ 13th February :blue:

CazM 2011 ~ 14th February :pink:

Alyssa.s~February 15th

0203~ 15th February :blue:

Thyite~February 16th

RyliesMummy~February 16th

Serenas_song~February 17th

glong88~ 17th February :blue:

AllStar~ 19th February :blue: :blue:

2have4kids~February 20th

Traveling mom~February 21st

mommytobe11~February 21st

Andi86 ~22nd February :pink:

IchigoMewMew~ 22nd February :yellow:

wouldluvabub~February 23rd

Curiosity~February 23rd

ProudArmyWife~24th February :blue:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i have some time today I could make a new up to date thread if everyone would be okay with that?


----------



## 2nd time

glong88 said:


> *DUE DATE LIST*
> SanJan~
> 
> happy138~
> 
> youmgmomttc~
> 
> MrsW1986~
> 
> Bumbleberry~early February
> 
> PubMissus~February 2nd
> 
> Lorpezlza~February 2nd
> 
> Krippy~February 3rd
> 
> Tryingagain3~February 4th
> 
> Breeelizabeth~February 7th
> 
> PaiytonsMummy~February 10th
> 
> Daemon~February 10th
> 
> USAFWife319~February 10 or 12
> 
> SamerSue~February 10th
> 
> EllaD93~February 13th
> 
> AllStar~February 14
> 
> RedRose19~February 15th
> 
> 2nd Time~February 15th
> 
> Alyssa.s~February 15th
> 
> 0203~February 15th
> 
> Thyite~February 16th
> 
> RyliesMummy~February 16th
> 
> Serenas_song~February 17th
> 
> glong88~February 17th :blue:
> 
> 2have4kids~February 20th
> 
> Traveling mom~February 21st
> 
> mommytobe11~February 21st
> 
> wouldluvabub~February 23rd
> 
> Curiosity~February 23rd
> 
> ProudArmyWife~February 26th

My due date changed to 12/02/17 and I'm team :blue:


----------



## RedRose19

mine is now the 13th team blue too


----------



## CazM 2011

I never got put on the list! Haha, due Feb 14th with a girl!!


----------



## glong88

Updated xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm actually due the 24th and team blue


----------



## 0203

My due date is the same and I'm team blue :)


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I'm due 22nd Feb :yellow:


----------



## glong88

Updated xx


----------



## AllStar

I'm now due 19th Feb with twin boys :)


----------



## USAFWife319

Hello ladies! It's been a while since I've posted in here but I wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. I'm laying in bed wide awake just feeling the little man kick and move


----------



## Tryingagain3

I'm due 29/01/17 with a little boy.. 
hey ladies hope your all ok? Especially any ladies affected by the hurricane. 
So sorry to anyone that's gotten any negative responses about having the same sex! How awful!! Boys are amazing and so are girls! They are our babies that we've made we love them no matter the sex!! Rude and ignorant of anyone to think/say any different! And redrose Oscar is a lovely name.. bugger her if she doesn't like it! You do and that's the most important thing. All is good with me I'm getting real big now and my little man is kicking so much!! You can see my bump move when he kicks haha. He's very active.
Just trying to decide the best time for a 4d scan. Is anyone else having one? .


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My mum is buying a 4d scan for xmas, on the website it said 26-32 weeks, I'll be 31+4 christmas day so will have it probably beginning of dec


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tryingagain3 said:


> I'm due 29/01/17 with a little boy..
> hey ladies hope your all ok? Especially any ladies affected by the hurricane.
> So sorry to anyone that's gotten any negative responses about having the same sex! How awful!! Boys are amazing and so are girls! They are our babies that we've made we love them no matter the sex!! Rude and ignorant of anyone to think/say any different! And redrose Oscar is a lovely name.. bugger her if she doesn't like it! You do and that's the most important thing. All is good with me I'm getting real big now and my little man is kicking so much!! You can see my bump move when he kicks haha. He's very active.
> Just trying to decide the best time for a 4d scan. Is anyone else having one? .


I'm not getting one this time but I did have one with both of my previous pregnancies and we went at 29/30 weeks. My OB says this is the best time because baby is really starting to plump up then


----------



## AllStar

We'be had a 3D scan with all our babies, they are amazing!! I've always been around 29/30 weeks but they've recommended 22-26 weeks this time as twins run out of room quicker so we are going in the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## Andi86

glong88 said:


> *DUE DATE LIST*
> SanJan~
> 
> happy138~
> 
> youmgmomttc~
> 
> MrsW1986~
> 
> Bumbleberry~early February
> 
> PubMissus~February 2nd
> 
> Lorpezlza~February 2nd
> 
> Krippy~February 3rd
> 
> Tryingagain3~February 4th
> 
> Breeelizabeth~February 7th
> 
> PaiytonsMummy~February 10th
> 
> Daemon~February 10th
> 
> USAFWife319~February 10 or 12
> 
> SamerSue~February 10th
> 
> 2nd Time~February 12th :blue:
> 
> EllaD93~February 13th
> 
> RedRose19~February 13th :blue:
> 
> AllStar~February 14
> 
> CazM 2011 ~ February 14th :pink:
> 
> Alyssa.s~February 15th
> 
> 0203~February 15th :blue:
> 
> Thyite~February 16th
> 
> RyliesMummy~February 16th
> 
> Serenas_song~February 17th
> 
> glong88~February 17th :blue:
> 
> 2have4kids~February 20th
> 
> Traveling mom~February 21st
> 
> mommytobe11~February 21st
> 
> IchigoMewMew~ February 22nd :yellow:
> 
> wouldluvabub~February 23rd
> 
> Curiosity~February 23rd
> 
> ProudArmyWife~February 24th :blue:

Im not even on there lol! My due date is Feb 22nd and I'm having a girl


----------



## glong88

All updated.. lots of blue!!


----------



## SamerSue

My date changed slightly to February 9, and we are welcoming a baby boy! :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

My due date is now the 8th and I'm having a girl! &#128522;


----------



## Daemon

glong88 said:


> All updated.. lots of blue!!

I'm team pink! And there's tons of blue!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

It's quiet in here. How is everyone?


----------



## mommytobe11

:hi: everything is good here! I had a check up today. I've gained 6lbs so far and baby had a healthy heart rate of 150 :cloud9: starting to feel so many movements now! I have two boys that keep me so busy and active and I think it may be why my lower back is already starting to give me trouble :nope: if it's hurting like this now I can't imagine what it will be like two months from now :cry:

I also talked with my doctor today about getting a tubal ligation (aka getting my tubes tied). Is anyone else considering this? We're 98% sure we're done after this baby but the idea of something so permanent freaks me out (they cut and burn them). Plus it makes me kind of sad to kind of destroy a part of my body that gave me my babies. (I know that probably sounds so weird) Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> :hi: everything is good here! I had a check up today. I've gained 6lbs so far and baby had a healthy heart rate of 150 :cloud9: starting to feel so many movements now! I have two boys that keep me so busy and active and I think it may be why my lower back is already starting to give me trouble :nope: if it's hurting like this now I can't imagine what it will be like two months from now :cry:
> 
> I also talked with my doctor today about getting a tubal ligation (aka getting my tubes tied). Is anyone else considering this? We're 98% sure we're done after this baby but the idea of something so permanent freaks me out (they cut and burn them). Plus it makes me kind of sad to kind of destroy a part of my body that gave me my babies. (I know that probably sounds so weird) Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this?


DH is gonna get a vasectomy unless I for some reason need a c-section. I personally don't want to go through major surgery when it is a simple out patient procedure for DH. He's totally on board so we are all set :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

all good here, the usual aches and pains now. but i guess its all part and parcel. im having a anaomaly scan tomorrow, high risk appt on the 24th of oct. im 95% likely to be having a c section so they will be talking about that and give me a date. 
i dont think we will be finished after just 2 babies but if i was finished i cant imagine getting my tubes tied, but the chances of me getting pregnant naturally is low as i needed fertility treatment this time to get pregnant, injections etc.


----------



## jellyfish24

all good here too! 20 week scan all done, still confirmed identical twin boys due 24th feb. Only thing i have had is a few headaches. Spoken to MW and consultant, they're not concerned as all other tests are fine.


----------



## AllStar

We are definitely done after these 2 arrive! Our plan was 4 and we got an extra surprise! I would be willing to get my tubes tied if I needed a section but no one has mentioned that to me so I'm not sure if it's something our hospital offers? Or do they all offer that? If the twins behave though and it's not necessary for me to have a section then dh will be having a vasectomy.


----------



## AllStar

Glad to see you're doing good jellyfish! :)


----------



## glong88

All OK here. I worry when I don't feel him move for a few hours then lay holding my stomach for hours until I feel something
I have my repeat 20 week scan Thursday this week. Hopefully that will help me feel better then midwife Monday 24th to get my forms to leave work etc.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm booked in to have my tubes tied during my section.
4 is definitely enough for us.
I've had lots of braxton hicks today. Only just starting to worry now because I've had 3 in 15 mins. Going to keep my eye on it and maybe ring midwife if they haven't settled down later on.


----------



## Tryingagain3

All good here too, my spd is bad but that extremely normal for me as I had it with the other 2 as well. My little man is so strong now you can see my whole belly moving around. He's extremely active and moves most of the day.. should be fun when he's here haha. I'm starting to get so excited to meet him. My wardrobe is over run with baby clothes we have so many! Bought car seat, Moses basket, bottles, bouncy chair.. not doing too bad really! We aren't getting our pram until after Xmas though I'm hoping there may be a little off in the January sales! We are getting an icandy so need to save where we can! 
Pretty sure This is our last baby but there is no way I personally could have my tubes tied. I think il have my implant put back in for 3 years as I'm still fairly young, il be nearly 30 when this little one is born so don't want to completely decided now. Hope everyone is good. I have my first growth scan in 3 weeks. 
And I found out my sister is throwing me a baby shower a month today which is exciting!! I've never had one before. 
Anyone else having one? Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Looked in the mirror today and my little man is making his presence known :haha: 


Let's see those bumps ladies!


(Not sure why my picture won't turn the right way :dohh: )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7920.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11


----------



## glong88

Heres mine
 



Attached Files:







20161022_194934.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## IchigoMewMew

This is me this morning 22+3, getting there very slowly!
Sideways as well for some reason!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2723.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Beautiful bumps ladies :flower: 

Pretty excited I just noticed my ticket moved into the 6th box :haha: getting so much closer! I can't wait to meet my little man! I'm actually already over being pregnant which is terrible since I know the worst/most uncomfortable is yet to come :dohh: 

Am I alone in feeling over it already? I'm just constantly exhausted and my SPD flaring up is not helping.


----------



## glong88

Yup I'm feeling it so much worse this time than with my first. I ache all the time. I can't get comfitable on the sofa unless I'm Laying down
Ahhhh I'm dreading the coming weeks as it will only get worse


----------



## 2nd time

I'm so over it lol but having been pregnant almost constantly since 2009 I'm not suprised lol. I feel old and tired and if I laugh cough sneeze or relax I wet myself nice.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I can't post a picture I'm on my mobile. Lovely bumps ladies.

Almost 25 weeks!! It's going so fast. 
My spd has been playing up today had to take a codeine.
I've felt really heavy and achy down lady parts and tops of thighs today. Struggled to stand for too long.
I had a nap earlier and my cousin turned up I dived from my bed and regretted it straight away. Burn pain right though my pelvis and groin. :(


----------



## PubMissus

Not been in here for ages!

My due date is now 1st feb. Feels so far away!

Been aching like mad recently, and my sickness has come back terribly, even lost 5lbs in the last week.... Doctor has put me back on medication and asked me to go back next week..

Got a private scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing little girl.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Everyone is so quiet.. so I was wondering what pram everyone has got/getting?? X


----------



## RedRose19

hello, yes very quiet how is everyone? im so tired lately im literally counting down to bed time for ds so i can go myself. 
im gonna be re using my out n about buggy and just get the carry cot for it, its an amazing buggy so easy to push and i can fold it up one handed haha always a good thing


----------



## glong88

I really like the quinny moodd.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I have a Cosatto giggle 2, seems very easy to push and absolutely in love with the design, space rockets and planets! Lol very reasonable price as well


----------



## Laylagirl

My due date was never posted.. 2/22 with my fifth... it's my second boy... tomorrow I am 24 weeks... can't wait to meet him! 16 more weeks! When does 3tri start?


----------



## AllStar

Our pram has just arrived! We went for the mountain buggy duet with carrycots and bought the adapters for maxi cosi pebble car seats.

As we'll likely only go to 37 weeks (fingers crossed we make it that far!) we only have just over 12 weeks to go which is just crazy!!! With Christmas inbetween it will fly by!


----------



## CazM 2011

I lost this thread so pleased it's been bumped!! I'm 25 weeks now woo!! Baby is good, my body isn't taking pregnancy well and now on painkillers and anti sickness drugs unfortunately. We can't wait to meet her, but names are still a sore point as we can't agree, pushchair wise we will be going back to a double with our oyster max from single as the current younger won't be 2 yet, but I don't mind I love this pushchair it is my 11th one haha! 
Hope everyone else is doing good xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

26 weeks today!! it's going too fast this time round.

I've bought the Cosatto Giggle 2. I love the Cosatto designs and they're so easy to push. 

So I've decided because this is my last baby, I'm going to breastfeed this time round. I've never tried with any of the others. Mostly due to the tramatic births. 
Any advice would be fab!


----------



## glong88

I'm going to try breastfed too as this is my last as well. If it doesn't work it doesn't but want to try.

Anyone else feel like down there is erm puffed up? Swollen? Generally feeling like something is coming g out?? He just feels so low it's unreal


----------



## jellyfish24

As expecting twins we've gone for icandy peach with adaptable maxi cosi pebble car seats. Its a tandem pram rather than side by side ( I've been told they can be difficult to get through doors etc).
Not long at all to go. Consultant is deciding on a date from 32 weeks -only 8 weeks to go until we know the plan of action :) Last scan showed one head down and one breech but due to Mono/Di it will likely be c-section.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I feel very swollen down there too but I think it's all part of my spd because it has been terrible lately.
Having to take codeine at night so I can sleep


----------



## Tryingagain3

I think I've decided on this one.. I was going to get an icandy but they are just so expensive. I had a mothercare my4 with Evie and I loved it. So I'm hoping I love this one too. Can get adapters for my maxi cosi car seat too which is good. 
Glong I'm like that too. So much pressure.. tmi but we did the deed the other day for the first time in a few weeks (my spd is really bad) anyway the sex was ok really even though I'm massive!! But I was a little sore down there and it felt a little swollen. Pregnancy is so glamorous! Can't believe I'm 28weeks on Sunday! Only around 12 weeks to go! Also just sold our house so hopefully the sale will go through before Xmas.. don't do things by halfs me! :rofl: 
Anyway hope your all ok!! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5385.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> I think I've decided on this one.. I was going to get an icandy but they are just so expensive. I had a mothercare my4 with Evie and I loved it. So I'm hoping I love this one too. Can get adapters for my maxi cosi car seat too which is good.
> Glong I'm like that too. So much pressure.. tmi but we did the deed the other day for the first time in a few weeks (my spd is really bad) anyway the sex was ok really even though I'm massive!! But I was a little sore down there and it felt a little swollen. Pregnancy is so glamorous! Can't believe I'm 28weeks on Sunday! Only around 12 weeks to go! Also just sold our house so hopefully the sale will go through before Xmas.. don't do things by halfs me! :rofl:
> Anyway hope your all ok!! X

Glad I'm not just going crazy and obviously it's just another of those wonderful pregnancy things. I saw in Facebook you had sold your crazy woman!! Ha ha 

I'm 25 on Friday so excited


----------



## Tryingagain3

Oh I forgot to add bump pic when you all did. This was just taken so nearly 28weeks x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5404.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies :wave: 

I'm from the US so can someone fill me in on what a buggy is :haha: 

Glong I feel swollen down there too but I think it's supposed to be normal with all the extra blood flow.

I don't remember who posted about breastfeeding but I plan to breastfeed this time too. I tried with my girls but was unsuccessful. I would really like to make it work this time. I will be getting a double pump through my insurance company since I'll have to go back to work after 8/9 weeks. Hoping I can get a good stash built before I have to go back. 

Little man is moving so much these days. He especially enjoys playing sometime around 2am each night :dohh: 24 weeks tomorrow so yay for V-day :flower: can't believe we are so close to third tri now (or already there for some)

Trying your bump is adorable!


----------



## Andi86

I breastfed my son...I actually just weaned him a few weeks ago at 22 months :haha: I really didn't have any interest in tandem feeding and plus my milk dried up and it became very painful. Plus this way I get a bit of a break in between. I want to breastfeed this one too I just don't know if I want to for as long. My only advice is if you are really wanting to do it is try to stick to it as long as you can. It's not always easy to breastfeed sometimes it takes time to get a hang of it or problems arise but there is usually ways to correct them. Seek advice from others who breastfeed. Also if available contact a breastfeeding consultant if any problems come up.


----------



## RedRose19

anyones boobs leaking already? at first it was clear liquid, now its white/yellow ish in colour. no pain or bad smell def not infection lol. 
im hoping to breast feed but also bottle feed with breast milk so basically combi feed. i hate people coming to me and saying its not possible.. er yes it is i did it with my son and he turned out perfect :)


----------



## glong88

A buggy is a pushchair or pram?


----------



## glong88

25 weeks today! 12 more weeks of work. Can't wait yay!!!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yeah buggy is a pushchair/pram. In the uk we generally refer to a light weight smaller pram as a buggy.. or they do where I am. I'm not breast feeding. I couldn't with my son due to an infection and lots of antibiotics etc so bottle feeding just became the norm for me. I use dr brown bottles and they are fab! I'm going to invest in a tommee tippee prep machine too! They look amazing! 
Red rose.. mine aren't leaking yet but they were by 26 weeks with Evie I remember clearly. Very similar to what your discribing so I think all is good xxx


----------



## Andi86

RedRose19 said:


> anyones boobs leaking already? at first it was clear liquid, now its white/yellow ish in colour. no pain or bad smell def not infection lol.
> im hoping to breast feed but also bottle feed with breast milk so basically combi feed. i hate people coming to me and saying its not possible.. er yes it is i did it with my son and he turned out perfect :)

Im actually thinking of trying the combo feeding this time aswell. Start with just breastfeeding/pumping and maybe around 4-6 months start introducing formula. I hated pumping with my first as it took forever and I got nothing. Once my son started needing more ounces I ended up just strictly breastfeeding cause it was easier but then he wouldn't take a bottle anymore cause I didn't give it to him enough. It was very difficult when I had or wanted to go somewhere without him leaving him with daddy or whomever...I pretty much couldn't ever be away from him for more then a few hours. Very difficult. He also used breastfeeding as his comfort. Wouldn't take a pacifier or anything....I'm hoping this one will be a little less dependant on nursing lol


----------



## RedRose19

I pumped with my son and found it fine, used to get 10ozs a time but that was from pumping both boobs, I'd give ds half and freeze the other half, I plan to continue that this time :)


----------



## Andi86

RedRose19 said:


> I pumped with my son and found it fine, used to get 10ozs a time but that was from pumping both boobs, I'd give ds half and freeze the other half, I plan to continue that this time :)

I wish! I pumped both sides for 45 mins and would only get at most 3 oz.

I have a better pump this time though so hopefully it makes a difference


----------



## mommytobe11

Hey everyone :wave: I haven't been on in forever! I'm constantly exhausted. I don't know why the second tri energy hasn't kicked in for me :brat: I slept about 10 hours the other night, still needed a nap and was still exhausted! :sleep:

I have a Bugaboo Donkey Duo so will be keeping that (it can switch from single to double) and will probably get a wheeled board to attach so my 4 year old can ride when he doesn't want to walk. 

I BF both my boys so will definitely be nursing this one. My first was a pro at breastfeeding but I had a really really rough start with my second. He lost weight, wouldn't latch, it was awful. But we eventually got the hang of it together and he nursed for 15 months. My advice to anyone wanting to breastfeed is be committed and seek help from a lactation consultant immediately. I couldn't have made it with my second without the help of an LC.


----------



## Tryingagain3

How is everyone doing? I had a growth scan the other day. Baby is growing perfectly.. not too big and not too small. I've got a pic of him sucking his thumb! Il post it for you to see.. it was the sweetest! I was also very poorly had a bad sickness bug and ended up in hospital with dehydration. I'm feeling much better now though nearly a week later! Anyway hope your all ok! Xxx


----------



## Tryingagain3

Baby sucking his thumb x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5512.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## glong88

Sooooooo sweet xxx


----------



## mommytobe11

I just ordered baby's new car seat and some hats with her name on them. I can't wait for the hats! I got them from an Etsy shop called KnotsLLC if anyone is interested in checking them out.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> I just ordered baby's new car seat and some hats with her name on them. I can't wait for the hats! I got them from an Etsy shop called KnotsLLC if anyone is interested in checking them out.


I just ordered little mans car seat also! DH thinks it's weird how excited I am for it to arrive :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

I've got no name for bubs... I liked Oscar and had a few people bad mouth it and I still like but feel they ruined it. I think I might just wait til he's here and see what he looks like , I like Matthew , Christopher and Harrison so we'll see


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Red naming can be so difficult. Me and DH joke about how you really figure out how many people you dislike when you have to name a baby :haha: we've had our boy name picked out since our first pregnancy so our choice was pretty simple this time. But I can still totally relate. I think waiting to see what fits him best sounds like a good idea :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Anyone else feeling frustrated with weight gain? I'm already up about 26lbs or so and I hate it. I don't think I look like I've put on that much weight but the stupid scale says different :cry:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

I look like I've only put on half what I actually have. Been reminding myself that there's extra fluid+ uterine muscle and obviously baby as well as the extra fat stores. I've never weighed anywhere close to what I do now in my whole life!
redrose- i really like Oscar, I don't know why people have to be so rude about names sometimes! I agree if you have a few ideas maybe then wait to see what fits, my aunt only picked out one definite boy and girl name with her first and hated it when she saw the baby! She didnt name the other 3 until a day or 2 after they were born


----------



## Tryingagain3

Aww redrose how crap is that. I personally love Oscar I think it's a lovely boys name!! But you need to pick what is right for you and your son. As if having a baby isn't stressful enough people think we are remotely interested in there crappy comments! 
Exciting about the car seats! We've had ours a little while we've got a maxi cosi to go with our pram. I did buy my steriliser the other day though and Moses basket! Eek! Not too much longer now ladies! all of us are in or nearing 3rd tri now! X


----------



## glong88

Hello all!!

26 weeks 3 days eekkkk! Exciting times. I am literally counting down each day it's crazy!! 

I've yet to by my car seat or pram/buggy but hopefully will get in by early January. I have almost everything else sorted apart from clothes. I'm waiting to see what I get at Xmas as I no alot have or will be buying for him.

10 weeks Thursday until I finish work, although I have 2 weeks off at Christmas so only 8 working weeks left. I'm getting so excited.

Have my next appointment 2 weeks tomorrow which is my gtt then have the midwife the next day for my 28 week check although I'll be almost 29 weeks then.

My partners sister is 3 weeks 5 days ahead of me, makes me so jealous she's now 30 weeks. I can't wait to hit 30 weeks it's my next mini milestone xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

IchigoMewMew said:


> I look like I've only put on half what I actually have. Been reminding myself that there's extra fluid+ uterine muscle and obviously baby as well as the extra fat stores. I've never weighed anywhere close to what I do now in my whole life!
> redrose- i really like Oscar, I don't know why people have to be so rude about names sometimes! I agree if you have a few ideas maybe then wait to see what fits, my aunt only picked out one definite boy and girl name with her first and hated it when she saw the baby! She didnt name the other 3 until a day or 2 after they were born


I try hard to remind myself of all this. I don't know why it's bugging me so much this pregnancy. Maybe it's because before this pregnancy I was very into running and going to the gym but haven't been able to go in months first was due to sickness and now my SPD has been flaring up. I try to just remind myself I've gotten 40lbs of baby weight off before (twice actually) so I know I can do it again!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Tryingagain3 - can't believe we're nearly in 3rd tri now! I still have quite a small bump, had strong abs pre pregnancy. Have 3D scan in just over 2 weeks, can't wait :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just chugged my gross glucose drink...now to wait for an hour :sick:


----------



## glong88

Oh no i have mine on the 29th


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I wish you could just eat some chocolate or something :haha: it would be a much nicer option in my opinion. I was putting my labs off but I was running out of time since they have to be done a couple weeks before my next appt due to me needing rhogham. Oh well it's over now and I've eaten breakfast. Baby is all wound up though he's been kicking and moving like crazy for the last hour lol


----------



## mommytobe11

I had a check up today and they sent in the request for my glucose test :sick: so not looking forward to that. I go back in three weeks and then I start going every two!! I can't believe it's getting so close :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling so tired today, i wrapped a few xmas presents and wow.. its hard when you have a beach ball in the way haha! i kept getting out of breath from leaning forward!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Red omg yes! I'm having trouble reaching down to tie my shoes lately :haha: 

Mommy- wow going to two weeks so soon! I can't believe everyone is basically in third tri by now! Seems like it's flown by (some days at least :haha: )

This little man is soooooo active lately especially between the hours of 2-3am :dohh: I swear he thinks he's a kicker boxer :haha:


----------



## glong88

So can't wait to start seeing all these little ones being birth. The journey we have all been on from those bfp to having our babies....

Sooooooo exciting


----------



## RedRose19

I agree with the activity my bundle is constantly rolling and moving, I was sent to a&e Friday for severe pains I swear I thought I was in Labour but it turns out the bugger is transverse which is making my ligament pain bad. They gave me painkillers and I felt much better. I kind of knew he was transverse though because I've a lump sticking out either side of my bump and his kicks are all on my right side


----------



## mommytobe11

I love trying to guess what position baby is in :haha: I think she's possibly breech right now because I feel a giant lump on the right side under my ribs. It feels a lot like when I was pregnant with my second and he was breech. Doesn't really matter for me either way because I will be having a csection, but it's fun to guess :)


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My abs are still holding on for dear life so I can't really feel much although my midwife seems to be able to! I've felt some pressure under my ribs on right at times but not sure if thats head, bum or feet having a stretch!


----------



## Traveling mom

Haven't been on in ages!! We found out a while ago we are having another boy! My son just turned 2 and is already obsessed with the baby. He constantly rubs and kisses my tummy. We have decided on the name Harrison. So we will have Graham and Harrison! I feel like those names go together well. We have a 3D sono scheduled for the 29th! That is the next milestone I'm looking forward to!


----------



## glong88

Love Harrison my 6 year old son name xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Got my lab results today. I passed my glucose screen plus baby boys car seat got delivered :thumbup:

Good baby day so far :flower: 
Now if only I wasn't deathly tired :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

I get it confirmed on Monday but looks like my little boy will be here on Feb 2nd :happydance: I'll be 38 weeks plus 4 days. I'm having an elective c section feeling bit calmer knowing when he will be here.


----------



## Andi86

I love all the updates! ProudArmywife I'm with you on the weight gain...it's bugging me too I've already gained 25 lbs at 26 weeks. I lost the weight pretty quickly after my son....and i was actually 10lbs smaller when i got pregnant this time so hopefully it will all come off easily this time too. Its all belly but I mentioned it at my last apt and my stomach is actually measuring quite big as well. I'm measuring more like 30 weeks so he wants to check me again in 2 weeks and then maybe possibly have another ultrasound to make sure I don't have too much anemonic fluid in there which can cause problems. I did have my glucose test on Tuesday... I haven't heard the results so I'm going to assume no news is good news.


----------



## 2nd time

I have my first extra growth scan on Tuesday looking forward to seeing my little man again


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So kind of random and tmi but has anyone else noticed their breasts leaking already? I would have thought it was to early I don't recall leaking this early with my girls...am I weird or are others experiencing this as well? :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

ive had this issue since 20 weeks but now is alot, if i touch my boobs at all they are wet or if my son cries :/, im taking it as a good sign for breast feeding haha.

also i think we are going with matthew instead of oscar. its just the constant we keep going back to so, it seems right


----------



## glong88

Still stuck on names here
I like theo
Other half likes Thomas
But neither of us like each others names.

We both kinda like Ruben but have decided we won't talk about it now until he's here because neither of us will agree or compromise


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Little lady was sat breech last Wednesday at misiwfe. She's also measuring 2 weeks ahead.
We chosen the name Halle Reece, but oh is still undecided on middle name but I love it!
I won't get my section date until 36 week appointment. Hoping they'll do it for 1st February @ 39 weeks!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh insomnia how I despise you :cry: 
4am here and all I'm doing is tossing and turning! My hips hurt and I just can't seem to get comfortable :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

My hips are now hurting too. Think as they move into position it must hurt more, my boy was transverse for ages it was painful and uncomfortable. Then he moved head down and wow hello hip and pelvis pain. Got bad period like pains the last 3 days. Sitting now in hospital waiting for my routine check up


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello ladies hope your all ok! I can't believe I'm 30 weeks pregnant!!!! Woohoo! I'm so excited to meet my little Harry. I love all the names you've all mentioned glong I love Theo and I love Halle! And Matthew is my other halfs name so obvs love that too! 
It was my baby shower yesterday and it was so wonderful! I was so spoilt.. we've literally got everything now except pram and prep machine for the bottles so I'm feeling really prepared. Need to start thinking about my hospital bag soon. I can't believe it's actually happening! It's so exciting ladies! Can't wait to start seeing these beautiful girls and boys! Xxxx


----------



## CazM 2011

28 weeks today! And to celebrate I'm having my GTT wooo!! Haha, we think we are naming our girl Grace, just got to sort out her middle name to go with, hope everyone is good xx


----------



## Tryingagain3

Ah my little girls middle name is grace. I love it! So pretty x


----------



## CazM 2011

Thank you x I never thought of it for my older girls but it fits this time, and my OH said something sweet, this baby was a surprise and we are graced to have her if you know what I mean? 
Just seen my son has the same name as your oldest too!


----------



## Daemon

Glad to hear everybody is doing well :) 28 weeks and 5 days and nauseous all of a sudden, anybody else?


----------



## RedRose19

Me to I can barely eat, I've actually lost 2lbs this last two weeks!


----------



## glong88

Feeling very sick when I first wake especially if I lay on my left side


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just noticed my ticker changed boxes again &#128561;&#128561; Getting so much closer :happydance:

I'm sorry you ladies aren't feeling good again &#128542; I've been okay so far. My biggest problem now is the constant hip pain and inability to get comfortable at night. Some of little mans movements are really starting to get uncomfortable too. I'm really curious to know how big he is gonna be. 

Random side note all these pop ups on the mobile site I drinking me bonkers! :crazy:


----------



## glong88

I really wish I knew how big he was going to be too. I'm worried because I've eaten alot of crap he will be huge lol. My son was 7lb 3oz and normally they are bigger but surely he won't be like 2 lb bigger and come out 9lb plus lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

glong88 said:


> I really wish I knew how big he was going to be too. I'm worried because I've eaten alot of crap he will be huge lol. My son was 7lb 3oz and normally they are bigger but surely he won't be like 2 lb bigger and come out 9lb plus lol


My first was 7lbs9oz
My second was 9lbs1oz :dohh: 

I'm shooting for 8lbs with this little man but I have a nagging feeling if we go to 39 weeks like my last two that he will be another 9lber. 

A little reassurance though I found giving birth to my 9lber much easier than my 7lber :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

anyone feel like some times the way you sit its like your being suffocated.. hes crushing me!! so uncomfortable


----------



## jellyfish24

How bad is the glucose test? Really not looking forward to it especially not being able to eat! 
Twins are growing as they should, still on fortnightly scans until the end now. Hopefully will have their eviction date by Christmas week. Time is flying by! Glad to hear everyone is doing well...apart from nausea back again, i had that last week, really random but gone again now. 
Weighed yesterday, 5lbs on since wk12. I look a lot bigger than that, let me tell you. My midwife only checked by weight at 12 weeks, i've been doing the rest?


----------



## glong88

My midwife hasn't checked my weight since 8week book in appointment


----------



## ProudArmyWife

RedRose19 said:


> anyone feel like some times the way you sit its like your being suffocated.. hes crushing me!! so uncomfortable

Yes!!! I'll be at work leaning half way out of my chair because when I sit upright I can't breathe :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Guys my 5 year old lost her first tooth tonight! I just want to cry and cry! How is my baby big enough to be losing teeth :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

Ahhh stop ! My son us 5 in June and I feel it's gone too fast!


----------



## glong88

My son is 7 in Feb. Yet to loose a tooth. But how is it possible I have an almost 7 year old!!!

On the plus side my car seat and pushchair came yesterday totally in love with it. It's feeling so real now.


----------



## AllStar

Glad to hear everyone doing well apart from some nausea, hope that doesn't last! 

Our boys are doing well, we're on 4 weekly scans at the moment, our next one is Thursday. Twin A is still breech so far though so if he doesn't turn, it will be a section for me. I'm hoping he still has time/room to turn but we'll have to wait and see! I'll be getting our induction/section date in the new year, can't believe how fast time is going!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

The exhaustion is back...I feel like I've ran a marathon every day when I get home from work


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Me too! Having routine blood tests to check for anaemia on tuesday. Not sure what's normal and what's not! Just had car seat delivered and got 3D scan at 5:30 :D hopefully Baby will be cooperating! My poor friend had to go back 2 or 3 times and then still didn't get amazing pictures (although I don't think her anterior placenta helped)


----------



## RedRose19

i got my routine gp visit at 30 weeks then i got a scan and appt at 32 weeks (dec 19th) to check my if my placenta has moved up. 

i second the exhaustion although im not working lol. my son is hard work though haha. he doesnt sleep great so dh and i are considering some sleep training next week as we gotta do something before baby comes


----------



## IchigoMewMew

IchigoMewMew said:


> Me too! Having routine blood tests to check for anaemia on tuesday. Not sure what's normal and what's not! Just had car seat delivered and got 3D scan at 5:30 :D hopefully Baby will be cooperating! My poor friend had to go back 2 or 3 times and then still didn't get amazing pictures (although I don't think her anterior placenta helped)

So baby is head down with a foot on it's forehead and a knee next to its temple!..... Going back in 10 days hopefully it will be in a more cooperative position or want to move! no wonder i've been feeling so many low movements all it's extremities are next to its head


----------



## mommytobe11

I'm constantly exhausted :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: way more tired this pregnancy than the others, but I had horrible migraines with my boys and none this pregnancy so I guess I'll take the trade. 

I had my GTT on Tuesday and my arm is SO bruised :nope: hoping I'll get my results on Monday at my appointment and really hoping I passed!!


----------



## mommytobe11

Can anyone else not stop shopping?? I think it's because we're having s girl I'm having a hard time controlling myself :dohh: I've had to stop telling DH when I buy new things :wacko::haha:


----------



## 2nd time

I'm exhausted but I can't sleep past 3am most days. Going christmas shopping later which will be fun trying to buy for six kids lol. I guess I'm tired because of not sleeping looking after five kids being pta chair and being pregnant . Only a few weeks left I feel like the count down can begin


----------



## glong88

Can't believe we at or nearly at 30 weeks now. What with Xmas only 3 weeks away and us all counting down to that we will be 35 plus weeks before we no it.... so exciting now


----------



## mommytobe11

Just left my appointment, officially going every two weeks now! :shock:

I passed my GTT :happydance: But I have to start taking an extra iron supplement because mine is so low :( Friday I randomly threw up and then Saturday morning while at work I started sweating and felt like I was going to pass out. It was awful. Dr Google said it was probably low iron and low and behold, it is. But if that's the least of my problems I'll take it!


----------



## sparkle_bump

Anyone mind if I join this group? I'm due 23rd Feb with a little girl this time.


----------



## glong88

Welcome xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> Just left my appointment, officially going every two weeks now! :shock:
> 
> I passed my GTT :happydance: But I have to start taking an extra iron supplement because mine is so low :( Friday I randomly threw up and then Saturday morning while at work I started sweating and felt like I was going to pass out. It was awful. Dr Google said it was probably low iron and low and behold, it is. But if that's the least of my problems I'll take it!

Oh my every 2 weeks already! So crazy that it's getting so close! Hooray for passing your GTT! 

I go for my check up in just a few hours...have to get my rh shot..not looking forward to that :cry:


----------



## AllStar

It's crazy we're all around 30 weeks now!! Our consultant wants the twins here before 38 weeks so only 7/8 weeks to go for us!! 

I'm on iron now too as it was crazy low (apparently common with twins though?)

At our last scan, both boys were head down so I'll really hoping they stay that way and we can go ahead with a vaginal birth. 

Hope everyone doing well, I'm ok apart from the tiredness now and feeling so massive!!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Mamas,
Can I join here? I didn't realize this group was here until I read about it in another forum. I'm due February 1st with another little boy!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. We are moving house this weekend! And this is the busiest time of year for me as I'm a nail technician. How are you all doing? Just realised I should really pack my hospital bag! Has anyone else? Going to have to do it once I've moved though. Everyone ready for Xmas? Hope your all feeling ok? Can't believe I'm nearly 33weeks pregnant! I can't eat to meet him! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hello :wave: wifey2013!! Hope your feeling ok Hun! X


----------



## RedRose19

Hello wifey nice to meet you. I'm also having a little boy, my second :) I'm due the 13th of Feb but he will be here first week of Feb probably the 2nd I get confirmation on the 19th


----------



## RedRose19

Having a hard time at the moment. Pregnancy is going great, amazing actually. Very supportive Dr and still feeling pretty good this pregnancy. But my sil just had her 12 weeks scan yesterday and we were sad to find out there was no heartbeat :cry: we all assumed it would go to plan as this is her 4th now! And her girls are all happy healthy but I guess it's just a random thing. I cancelled my.baby shower as I feel it was the right thing to do. I feel like it's so surreal. She's only talking to me to my surprise I would.of thought I'd of been the last person she wanted to talk to. But if it helps I am letting her just talk as much as she needs. 
Anyone who has been through this what else can I do? I know nothing I can say will help or bring baby back . I messaged her this morning making sure she was ok and slept.


----------



## 2nd time

RedRose19 said:


> Having a hard time at the moment. Pregnancy is going great, amazing actually. Very supportive Dr and still feeling pretty good this pregnancy. But my sil just had her 12 weeks scan yesterday and we were sad to find out there was no heartbeat :cry: we all assumed it would go to plan as this is her 4th now! And her girls are all happy healthy but I guess it's just a random thing. I cancelled my.baby shower as I feel it was the right thing to do. I feel like it's so surreal. She's only talking to me to my surprise I would.of thought I'd of been the last person she wanted to talk to. But if it helps I am letting her just talk as much as she needs.
> Anyone who has been through this what else can I do? I know nothing I can say will help or bring baby back . I messaged her this morning making sure she was ok and slept.

It's a really hard situation. The best advice I can give you is to be yourself try not to feel guilty about your bump. If you can stay your normal self it will help her get some feeling of normality. 

Some pregnant people try to avoid you when things like this happen and from personal experience it makes you feel worse. Hope this helps


----------



## mommytobe11

Redrose- so sorry to hear about your sil :nope:

Nesting has set in a bit! I'm anxious to get my boys moved into the same room so I can get baby girls room ready. I'm doing it little by little so my poor youngest has a mix of boy things and girl things in his room :haha:

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet, I'm confident I won't go into labor before my section date so I think I still have time!


----------



## jellyfish24

AllStar said:


> It's crazy we're all around 30 weeks now!! Our consultant wants the twins here before 38 weeks so only 7/8 weeks to go for us!!
> 
> I'm on iron now too as it was crazy low (apparently common with twins though?)
> 
> At our last scan, both boys were head down so I'll really hoping they stay that way and we can go ahead with a vaginal birth.
> 
> Hope everyone doing well, I'm ok apart from the tiredness now and feeling so massive!!

29 weeks is mad! Time has gone so fast. My iron is crazy low too and consultant said the same to us, plenty of dark green veg and orange juice apparently helps?
We still have one head up and one down. Appointment booked for 2nd week in Jan to find out birth plan. Hows you're planning with nursery etc? Still getting my head around everything :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Sorry to hear about your sil redrose, sending hugs to you all.

I packed my hospital bag, well half of it on Sunday. I'm having a section again but can't remember how many sleepsuits and vests I'll need to baby.
I'm planning on breastfeeding too so I doubt I'll be able to leave hospital until baby is feeding well.
I've put in 3 sleepsuits, 3 vests and a coming home outfit. You think I'll need more?

I'm feeling so uncomfortable lately. I don't remember feeling this uncomfy this early with my others (31 weeks now) Feel like I'm full term!

Hi and welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## AllStar

jellyfish24 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> It's crazy we're all around 30 weeks now!! Our consultant wants the twins here before 38 weeks so only 7/8 weeks to go for us!!
> 
> I'm on iron now too as it was crazy low (apparently common with twins though?)
> 
> At our last scan, both boys were head down so I'll really hoping they stay that way and we can go ahead with a vaginal birth.
> 
> Hope everyone doing well, I'm ok apart from the tiredness now and feeling so massive!!
> 
> 29 weeks is mad! Time has gone so fast. My iron is crazy low too and consultant said the same to us, plenty of dark green veg and orange juice apparently helps?
> We still have one head up and one down. Appointment booked for 2nd week in Jan to find out birth plan. Hows you're planning with nursery etc? Still getting my head around everything :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:Click to expand...

I don't have a date yet but we'll have an appointment beginning of Jan to sort birth plan! Next scan is 29th Dec. 

We have 3 LO's already and in a 3 bed house so twins don't have a nursery yet! Planning having them in with us for a while anyway so will be looking at bigger houses next year. I think we're going to go for both the twins sharing a cot (head to head) rather than 2 Moses baskets? Our pram arrived a while ago but we haven't set it up yet so might do that soon to make sure all ok. Have you got your hospital bag packed yet? I haven't and I'm beginning to feel like I should have it done now! Think I'll do it this weekend. I've no idea how many vests and sleepsuits to take for them or in what size?! So much to think about! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Red rose so sorry for your sil loss :hugs: 

I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet :haha: if i have it packed around 35/36 I'll feel like I'm doing good :dohh: honestly I havent even bought much for him yet. I have some 0/3 month clothes, his carseat and some diapers though so we got the essentials at least :haha:


----------



## Tryingagain3

Red the exact same thing happened to my sil a while back. She was 3 weeks behind me. And it was the same she turned to me. She has also only ever been happy and supportive of my pregnancy. Just keep doing what your doing it'll start to get a little easier as time passes! Big hugs to you both! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Currently timing contractions to see if I need to go be monitored :cry: this is not okay! Stay put baby boy it's not time yet!


----------



## glong88

I feel over bad in town today. Got monitored and they said he was ok but still worried. Had to have anti d aswell xx


----------



## RedRose19

proudarmywife try not stress its probably just braxton hicks but if its early labour they should be able to stop it, and if not 30 weeks is a great gestation, i realise still scary but its a good gestation in terms of survival rate and weight of baby.

sorry to hear you fell glong i hope all is ok

my lad has been very quiet the last few two days more than usual so gonna be keeping an eye on it and mention it monday at my 32 week appt and have a scan to check if my placenta has moved up


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> Currently timing contractions to see if I need to go be monitored :cry: this is not okay! Stay put baby boy it's not time yet!

Eek! Hope it's just your body getting ready and not the real deal. Keep up updated! :hugs:


----------



## mommytobe11

glong88 said:


> I feel over bad in town today. Got monitored and they said he was ok but still worried. Had to have anti d aswell xx

I had a slip down the stairs a few days ago. Sounds like we're all getting some unnecessary scares! :nope: glad to hear you were able to go in and everything is ok.


----------



## AllStar

Hope everyone doing ok, especially those with contractions/falls. Keep us posted. 

I've been having tonnes of bh, but with it being 5th pregnancy and twins, it's normal apparently? Hoping the boys stay put a bit longer.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks for the concern ladies. I ended up going in to be monitored. I managed to get my contractions to stop but when I woke up from my nap I had spiked a 101 fever so they had me come in just to check. Not sure why I spiked a fever no uti or anything and didn't have any contractions while I was on the monitors. They said baby boy looks absolutely perfect he's nice and active so no problems with him. They did tell me to get a stool softener cause she thinks some of my abdominal discomfort is coming from constipation so picked that up and some grapes just got home and am gonna lay down and relax. My girls are having a sleepover with my mom tonight so I can literally just relax. 

Glong I hope your doing okay!


----------



## glong88

I'm ok now thank you. Glad all is well with you too. 

I have midwife tomorrow a day just a feeling she will send me for growth scan as I don't think I've grown in last 3 weeks


----------



## mommytobe11

glong88 said:


> I'm ok now thank you. Glad all is well with you too.
> 
> I have midwife tomorrow a day just a feeling she will send me for growth scan as I don't think I've grown in last 3 weeks

What makes you think you haven't grown in 3 weeks? I'm asking because at my appointment today, I was 2lbs less than 2 weeks ago. Dr said I'm measuring on track but not sure if I should worried :nope:


----------



## RedRose19

some good news today, baby boy is doing so well he weighs approx 4lbs 10ozs today and ill be having a section feb 7th if he doesnt make an appearence before hand, hes gonna be a tall lad and already thriving .. i cant tell you how relieved i am to have a plan, and a baby thats doing well. also they told me today they suspect jamie had something wrong with his placenta and its why he was a small baby and flat lined at birth. they said its common signs, but this lad has no signs of a failing placenta and growing nicely.. relief.. 7 weeks tomorrow and he will be here!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glong I have an appt tomorrow too! Hope yours goes well. Why do you feel as if you haven't grown any? I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned over but maybe they will do the scan just to ease your mind! 

Mommytobe I would be so excited if I stopped gaining :haha: but I could understand where it might concern you. If Doctor isn't worried though I wouldn't fret to much.

Red so glad to hear all is well :flower: also I'm so jealous you have a for sure date of when he will be here no matter what!! It would be nice to have that definite date to count down to.

I'm pretty excited because DH surprised me and he booked a private 3D/4d scan at the same place we got our gender scan done for tomorrow after my regular doctors appt. I'm hoping she can get some good pictures of him! Fingers crossed he cooperates :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

Have fun :)


----------



## glong88

I used the tape measure to measure myself and it was still 28 weeks. Now I may have got it slightly in the wrong place but I expected to be closer to 30 at least. I'm 32 weeks Friday so hopefully today I will be in the 30s. I just don't feel as big as I should do given I'm 8 weeks from birth then again I'm struggling with things like shoes and stuff.... hmmmm

Midwife in 2 hours so I'll know more then. Also worried after my fall the other day that somethings not right although he is still wriggling about


----------



## RedRose19

I wouldn't worry tbh this is then baby puts on all the weight like half a lb a week , so I'd be happy knowing your not huge already otherwise the next 8 weeks would be hard with half a pound a week gain lol. I'm sure the hospital would of said if they are worried about baby's size xx


----------



## glong88

Have seen anyone since 28 weeks and I was measuring 28 weeks that day (was actually 1 day of being 29)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Never updated but my ultrasound went perfect! Little man was being stubborn at first but the ultrasound tech was fabulous and we ended up with some great shots of our little man! He is absolutely perfect and I can't wait to meet him! He is measuring about a week ahead for his size (estimated about 32 weeks) which makes sense since my fundal height is measuring at 33cm :haha: I think he's just gonna be a big baby like his sister if we go to 39 weeks or later. It's so surreal that it's so close now!

Glong how did your appt go? 

How is everyone else? It's been kind of quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing well as we close in on our due dates :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

I had a routine growth scan on Tuesday and baby is being naughty and not growing he's dropped from 50th to 10th cenial in 4 weeks so I am back on 17th January for another scan and maybe baby will be induced early. Not overly worried as most of my others have been small but healthy so will wait and see.


----------



## mommytobe11

Glad your scan went well, Proud! What a nice surprise from hubby!


I think I have everything I *need* for baby now! I feel like I'm forgetting things but I figure if I did, we'll just get them as we go. Now it's just a matter of getting clothes organized and packing our hospital bags. Eeeeek! Feels so weird that we're going to have another baby!! Doesn't really feel real yet. 
I've been worrying baby is small though, because I lost those couple pounds and I just look smaller than my other pregnancies. But doctor wasn't worried and she moves like crazy so I'm trying to calm myself. And a woman in the grocery store the other day told me I look big for being due in February :roll: so I'm taking that as a compliment :haha:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Merry Christmas ladies hope everyone is well


----------



## Tryingagain3

Happy Christmas ladies hope everyone is having a lovely time. Xxx


----------



## glong88

Happy xmas all xx


----------



## Tryingagain3

So everyone has been so quiet lately me included! How is everyone feeling? And what did you do for Christmas? I can't believe I only have about 4 weeks to go!! My other 2 were a smidge early so I'm hoping for the same this time as I don't want to miss my sons 10th birthday. I'm not going to lie I'm starting to worry about labour. I just hope it's straight forward like my little girl was and not awful like my sons. So has everyone got everything for babies arrival? I'm going to get my pram next weekend then that's it. He literally has more clothes than me haha! I can't wait to see his little face! Anyway hope your all ok! I wonder who will be the first to have there babies? Xxx


----------



## Tryingagain3

My bump this morning at almost 36 weeks pregnant. Show me your bumps! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6407.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## IchigoMewMew

This was me on Christmas eve, 31+3 I think

Apparently i'm sideways......why does this site do that?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2939.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## glong88

I can update you with one tomorrow morning as I will be 33 weeks


----------



## RedRose19

i had a lovely christmas with ym family, bit busy and stressful in parts but just like xmas can be. i had some strong and painful contractions last night 4 mins apart i thought for sure my little man was on his way but just as i was about to call the hospital after 1.5 hours of constant contractions they slowed down and stoppped :wacko: my bump has been hard and sore all day and now bh have started so i wonder if hes trying to make an early arrival.. anyone know what the odds are for baby born at 33/34 weeks? feeling abit nervous :nope:
here is a recent bump pic and one take before xmas :flower:
 



Attached Files:







32 vs 33 weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2nd time

I had a nice quiet christmas but had to call an ambulance this am as was in agony so now sat in the hospital on morphine. The prognosis for a baby born at 33-34 weeks is very good. Most will need hrlp at first buy will go on the thrive with no lasting problems so try not to worry


----------



## Tryingagain3

2nd time I hope your ok Hun. Il be thinking of you. 
Red rose your baby would be fine. He would probs need a little help but he would likely be home with you in a couple of weeks. I've had friends give birth at 24, 28, 30, 33 and 35 weeks and everyone of those babies are healthy and now at school! So try not to worry! X


----------



## mommytobe11

Really feeling the pains of pregnancy now! My back is killing me and I'm always so tired (but I don't think the tired part is actually anything new :haha:)
I think we're completely ready for baby. Picking up a dresser for baby's room this weekend and then I'll get all her clothes together. I think she may need more clothes, a girl can never have too many clothes :winkwink:


----------



## glong88

33 weeks xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0069.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RedRose19

well all was quiet last night but just back from my routine 34 week dr appt and we went through what happen few nights ago with the contractions etc, she took my pee sample and said there was protein in it, could be a simple infection or start of pre e so we will just keep an eye ive to go in every week now for bp and urine sample. i got my sample sent off so they should know soon which it is.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well happy new year ladies! We are all now officially due NEXT month!! Eeekk can't wait to see some February babies being born :flower:


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi Ladies! 
I haven't been on in a while. Almost 33 weeks here (due 2/22) with baby #3 our third girl. Her older sisters are Mallory and Morgan. Any name suggestions? :shrug: It doesn't have to be an M, but we would like it to flow well if it isn't. 
I'm up 25lbs, and hoping to keep my gain to 30 or just over. :shock: I'm feeling well, not really uncomfortable, but am having a fair amount of strong BH when I'm super active. 
Hope everyone else is doing well! This pic is from about a week ago. I really popped out at 32 weeks! Excuse the silly face, I was sending it to a friend who wanted a bump update. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0914.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## glong88

Lovely bump xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I can't post a picture I'm on my mobile.

Happy new year ladies!

Almost 35 weeks here! I'm so ready so this little madam to be out, I feel like a whale!
I have consultant next Monday to book my section and TL. 
The other children are asking me everyday now when the baby is coming. They're so excited.
Only 4/5 more weeks of school runs until I get a few weeks off! Bloody hate the school run.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Love all the bump pictures everyone looks great. 

I'm feeling extra crampy today and every word DH says seems to be annoying me poor man :haha: thought about it today and it dawned on me hey maybe I should start thinking about a hospital bag :dohh: I'm just to exhausted.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! You're all looking fabulous! I'll be 36 weeks on Wednesday. I've been having a bit of a rough time, catching every virus out there. Last scan showed a bit too much amniotic fluid and I've only gained 6.5lbs this time around. I have a follow up ultrasound on Thursday to see if they want to do my section early. Super nervous / anxious to see how it goes. I still have plenty to do before baby comes. Tomorrow I'll install the infant seat in the car and finish packing up my hospital bag.


----------



## Andi86

Hey ladies, I'll be 33 weeks this week. Starting to feel very uncomfortable and sore. Tired, heartburn, braxton hicks, tailbone pain and have to pee constantly. Finding it hard to get through the day with my two year old as he wants to run and play and it's middle of winter with -20 to -30 weather and lots of snow so it's hard to get outside. Even if it's warm enough to get outside by the time I get him all dressed and my own boots on I'm exhausted already lol. Then we get outside and he falls constantly in the snow so wants to be picked up or pulled in sled. So most days we don't bother which I feel bad cause he needs to burn more energy. We have a place here I can take him for kids to run around and climb inside but it's been closed during the holidays for 2 weeks now. Can't wait until it's open again this week. I've gained a lot of weight this time around... 42 lbs already and it's all basically in my belly. I had an ultrasound at 30 weeks though and everything is normal. Baby was measuring a little big...I figured it out and she may be about 9lbs at birth depending on how accurate that was. I'm not sure if I'll be able to upload pic but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Andi86

Here's a pic when I was 30 weeks. So I'm a bit bigger now at 32 weeks 5 days.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-01-02-23-15-40.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## glong88

Hey ladies...

Me and other half had some sexy time yesterday I had a little blood after and then some more about 8 hours later. I'm sure it was just from that seeing as we haven't for a long time but super worried. Will see how today goes hopefully there won't be any more zx


----------



## RedRose19

i am having a few uncomfortable days now too but i guess its all part and package. im having a lot of tummy issues, tmi but i was on off the toilet the last two days and thats not peeing :nope: ive been really good this xmas not eating too much etc. so i dunno why my tummy is so upset, maybe a bug or something. 
i dunno how ive managed it but ive only put on 10lbs! i know 5 of that is baby himself, least another 2/3 on placenta and waters.
so im hoping i dont suddenly balloon up!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Redrose im the opposite, put on 28lbs and they want me to have a growth scan this week because my fundal height measured a fraction under the bottom line. They can never feel my fundus properly though because my stomach muscles are still strong. Hope your tummy is better, lots of bugs going round here.
glong hopefully just had a bit of cervix irritation, last time me and dh dtd it was really uncomfortable, i'm surprised i didnt spot!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Glong how are you Hun? Hope everyone is ok! I'm actually nearly a stone lighter than when I got pregnant. I think a lot of that is down to the fact I've only really craved water. I always lose weight in pregnancy. I'm so very uncomfortable now but I guess I'm heading to 37 weeks now. I can't lay on my back in bed because I feel like I can't breathe. Babies head is so low down that I keep getting these awful shooting pains (down there) when walking, I've been having mild contractions every now and then for the past 3 days but I just think it's my body getting ready. I really am ready to meet him now! X


----------



## RedRose19

Do you ladies get bh after sex? This first time in about 3 weeks and getting sharp bh every few mins


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Yes, redrose. I've had it after sex with every pregnancy in the last 10 weeks.


----------



## mommytobe11

A friend of mine was pregnant with twins and had the same due date as me, but just had her babies a few nights ago. I definitely don't want my baby coming early but I couldn't help but be slightly jealous. My body is starting to hurt so much :cry: I don't know if it's because I'm older, now working for/by myself (I'm a part time hair stylist, I rent a suite and have no assistant) or I'm running after and picking up after my kids all day but this pregnancy is kicking my butt. 
I feel like I can't breathe most of the time, my back kills, heartburn has fully kicked in. I just want to fast forward 6 weeks :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

I think it's normal to feel that way at this point... I'm literally counting the dates til my section on the 7th! Secretly hoping he comes naturally beforehand. When I walk I feel like he's so low he could fall out


----------



## glong88

I'm much better now. 34 weeks tomorrow and 3 weeks today until I finish work I can't not wait xx


----------



## mommytobe11

I just heard of two more babies born yesterday/today :brat: they were actually due around this time though. Sigh. I feel better after my little rant/last post though :haha: just can't wait until it's my turn!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm due on the 8th (but section will be around 1st) and with ds1 I was due on 5th Feb but he came on the 13th Jan instead. 
Kinda hoping this little lady will show her face early too but I doubt it.
Spd has kicked up a notch today. It's especially sore when walking which doesn't help when doing school run!
I've also had so much milky white discharge over the last few days too. It literally gushes or trickles out constantly!


----------



## AllStar

I'm feeling sore and uncomfortable now too. This last week, the discomfort seems to have really kicked in. My bump is absolutely massive compared to my other pregnancies and pretty much all tasks are difficult :haha: I am really hoping the twins stay put for a few more weeks though, don't want them here any earlier if possible. Due date is 19th Feb but if I can hold onto them long enough it will be first week of Feb they arrive. Twin b's growth seemed to be slowing at the last scan though so I have another scan next week to keep an eye on him. They'll induce me earlier if needed. 

Good luck to everyone when the time does come, can't wait to read birth announcements/stories! :)


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i had dr appt today routine, mentioned ive my hands red raw from scratching and she called for urgent blood tests i should have results today but she was concerned about my liver, i also said id the same with ds but didnt think there was anything wrong. anyway if i have oc it would answer alot of questions for this and last pregnancy. just a waiting game now!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Did you get your results back redrose?


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah she said numbers are in ok range but the itching can start before the numbers show , so repeating next week so least they keeping an eye in it


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I find out Wednesday the date of my C-Section and I'm super nervous as it can be as soon as next Wednesday. I just can't believe it. It's my DS 2nd birthday today so I've overcome with emotion. I can't believe I'm going to have 2 little boys here soon. I had an ultrasound last Thursday and amniotic fluid has gone down a bit, which is good. Baby was measuring at approx 6lbs10oz.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good to hear redrose.
Wifey, I get my section date on Monday and I'm super excited even though I know they date is going to be around 1st it's still exciting to have an end in sight.


----------



## glong88

Wish I knew or got an idea of a date but as mine will be natural I suppose I can literally be any day. 34 plus 2 today. X


----------



## RedRose19

eeek we are getting so close now! my son will be here in 29 days!!


----------



## mommytobe11

I can't believe how close we all are! I can't wait to know my section date! Probably won't know for another month or so though &#128078;&#127995; Can't wait to see all these beautiful babies!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Had growth scan today. Baby slightly smaller than average but within normal range (about 30th centile I think) normal fluid index, placenta and cord dopplers. Was worried that baby might have to make an emergency appearance this afternoon! Fingers crossed midwife will also be happy with results and I can stick with plan a!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Section booked for 1st February! 22 days you guys, that's crazy!

We're kinda back tracking on the name we have now. I still love it so much but I love another name too.
We've also told all friends and family the name we wanted to so would it be weird to change it when she's actually here?
I guess we'll just see which name she suits better.


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi all, it's all go round here, baby girl is lying transverse/breach with her bum where her head should be, back on the 23rd to see where she is and discuss options but will most likely be a section if she is still that way. Which is terrifying as I've had 3 natural births but as long as she gets here safe! OH will have to take extra time off though as we have no family support. 
We have also changed her name again, the thinking at the moment is phoebe grace, that may change by the time she is here though! Can't believe we are having babies this and next month!!! 
Did anyone ever do a Facebook group for this month?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

CazM 2011 said:


> Hi all, it's all go round here, baby girl is lying transverse/breach with her bum where her head should be, back on the 23rd to see where she is and discuss options but will most likely be a section if she is still that way. Which is terrifying as I've had 3 natural births but as long as she gets here safe! OH will have to take extra time off though as we have no family support.
> We have also changed her name again, the thinking at the moment is phoebe grace, that may change by the time she is here though! Can't believe we are having babies this and next month!!!
> Did anyone ever do a Facebook group for this month?


Love the name! Fingers crossed she turns for you!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Not much to report over here. Just kind of chugging along. Next appt is Thursday. I'm pretty exhausted these days. Getting through a full day at work is pretty challenging. I've resorted to sleeping on the couch now as it's the only place I can semi get comfortable and not feel like my hips are breaking. I've been in nesting mode lately. I just have this constant urge to clean clean clean. My coworkers surprised me and are throwing me a baby shower on the 20th which is super sweet (I wasn't planning a shower since it's our third) but other than that nothing super exciting going on here. Hope everyone is doing good and can't wait to start seeing some babies being born!


----------



## glong88

My midwife 34 week appointment was today. Measuring bang on 34 weeks. Head down and 3/5 engaged. Next appointment is 2 weeks time at 36 plus 3 x


----------



## RedRose19

ladies my little boy was so quiet compared with normal.. can dropping cause this? 

this is last week and today, hes abit more active but still quieter than usual. im hoping change in position has caused this. please excuse my hair in the second pic was pre shower pic haha :haha:

its my birthday today so im off out to dinner tonight as i said i aint cooking lol
 



Attached Files:







15991972_10154899293149731_763771393_o.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Happy birthday!
I'm not sure about movements when baby drops, sorry.

Lots and lots of braxton hicks today some enough to take my breath away. 
I have midwife again tomorrow for measurement. I've been measuring 2 weeks ahead all pregnancy. Kinda wish they'd do a growth scan but they say she's on track.


----------



## 2nd time

I'm having lots of braxton hicks hopefully it's not real labour as they seem quite strong.


----------



## Andi86

RedRose19 said:


> ladies my little boy was so quiet compared with normal.. can dropping cause this?
> 
> this is last week and today, hes abit more active but still quieter than usual. im hoping change in position has caused this. please excuse my hair in the second pic was pre shower pic haha :haha:
> 
> its my birthday today so im off out to dinner tonight as i said i aint cooking lol

I'd mention it to your midwife/doctor just to be sure. But I believe they say they slow down a bitas thwy start running out of room. If your still feeling movement I think it's at least 10x in an hour is normal. You definitely seemed to have dropped.

Anyone else getting lots of pressure down there? I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and I don't remember feeling it this early with my son. I can't even walk without it hurting.


----------



## RedRose19

Yeah still getting movements just a bit slower now. Like rolls etc rather than jabby moves. And less often, my 36 week appt is Monday so I'm hoping they will scan me so if any issues they will see it. I can't sleep this even I've got restless legs In my whole body! 

Andi yes I feel he's so low it's causing so much pressure, it seems way more this time! I find it scary to sit on the toilet I'm terrified my waters will go with the pressure!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies!! Today I have my 37 week apt and I'm hoping to find out the date of my c-section! I have a feeling it will be within the next two weeks! I will be super bummed if the date isn't confirmed today. We found out at the last scan that baby has moved into a transverse position. Not the reason for my elective but made the decision a bit easier. Right now both me and DH are sick with bad colds and my DS is getting over a terrible cough. I hope we all get better before the LO makes his appearance! Hope all you ladies are feeling good!!


----------



## AllStar

Everyone is so close now! 

I got my induction date for the twins today, 30th January! So providing they are growing ok at tomorrow's scan and don't appear any earlier of their own accord, just over 2 weeks to go!!! 

Lots of bh and pain when walkin my over here too! Not much longer to go ladies! :)


----------



## wifey2013

Got my date at the apt! January 23rd! Feeling nervous and excited now!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

It's so exciting getting an end date!
I'm also feeling lots of pressure especially when I get a braxton hick.
So I had midwife today and baby is complete breech! On Monday she was apparently starting to engage.
Tbh I think she's always been breech. I've not felt her turn and constantly feel like there a hard lump under my rib. Growth has slowed a little since last measurement too so I have a scan on Friday! 
I've never had a late term scan befire so I'm excited to see her again :)


----------



## mommytobe11

Ahh I can't believe so many are getting end dates already! I feel like I have so far to go but in reality I only have about 5 weeks which feels so soon!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow! Some of you ladies have dates not far away!! How exciting and terrifying at the same time :haha: can't wait to start seeing some birth stories!


----------



## glong88

Your all making me jealous. I want to meet my baby but still got 5 weeks to go xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Had my 34 weeks appt yesterday and all was good. My fundal height has finally leveled out. I've gone from measuring 3 weeks ahead to only 1 weeks ahead now. The doctor did bring up possibly inducing at 39weeks due to how fast my last labor went. Not 100% sure how I feel about that. On one hand it would be nice to have a date and everything set up and in place (childcare for our girls etc) we live about an hour away from the hospital so there's that to consider too but I've always gone into labor spontaneously so the thought of pitocin freaks me out :haha: my body has always just done what it was supposed to. My next appt is in two weeks with my regular midwife who I trust so I'm going to discuss it more with her and get her take on it. next appt is in two weeks at 36 weeks and then weekly appt from there until baby comes &#128561; It's getting so close! I feel like I still have tons to do and so little time to do it :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh got little mans coming home onsie in the mail yesterday and wanted to share! I think I'm gonna pair it with a pair of little black pants!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8508.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

I feel like I'm so close to meeting my little man. Been taking epo and last night I was awake a lot with period like cramps and lower back ache. I'm trying to clean as much as I can but my back and ribs hurt. Just 24 days tops til he is here


----------



## glong88

It really is so close now girls. I have 2 weeks left at work so I'm counting them down first but after that I will have only 3 weeks left. 35 weeks today. Can't wait x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies can't believe we are all nearing the end. I've been having mild contractions for a few days now but never end up anywhere. They've just started again now but I'm not believing anything until it gets worse. I'm 38weeks on Sunday so he could come anytime now. Jack was a week early and Evie was 3 days early so fingers crossed. I now have everything in need and my hospital bags are packed and by the front door! I'm so excited but nervous at the same time! Hope your all doing ok! X


----------



## Tryingagain3

Absolutely in love with my pram!! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6670.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## glong88

Saw your buggy on Facebook hun it's lush I wish I had seen that one haha


----------



## RedRose19

i love your buggy. and it sounds like you will get chance to use it soon :happydance:

i got a new buggy too my last one got broken in sept, so got a new britax and i cant wait to try it when baby gets here!


----------



## AllStar

ProudArmyWife said:


> Had my 34 weeks appt yesterday and all was good. My fundal height has finally leveled out. I've gone from measuring 3 weeks ahead to only 1 weeks ahead now. The doctor did bring up possibly inducing at 39weeks due to how fast my last labor went. Not 100% sure how I feel about that. On one hand it would be nice to have a date and everything set up and in place (childcare for our girls etc) we live about an hour away from the hospital so there's that to consider too but I've always gone into labor spontaneously so the thought of pitocin freaks me out :haha: my body has always just done what it was supposed to. My next appt is in two weeks with my regular midwife who I trust so I'm going to discuss it more with her and get her take on it. next appt is in two weeks at 36 weeks and then weekly appt from there until baby comes &#128561; It's getting so close! I feel like I still have tons to do and so little time to do it :haha:

I'm really nervous about being induced too. I've had 3 spontaneous labours, the last two were super quick so I'm nervous to see how being induced will be different. We are 2 hours away from our hospital though so with it being twins and previous fast labours, induction is best, so hoping it goes smoothly! 

We obviously had to get a new pram too as we needed a twin one, we set it up just a few days ago and I love it! Can't wait to get to use it!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

So I had my growth scan. Baby is weight 6lb 6oz which is brill for 36 weeks. They discovered I have polyhydraminos, which is too much amniotic fluid. It's measuring at 29.5cm!
There are so many different things that can cause it.
They have tested me for infections and GD. But it could also mean baby has a blockage in her gut! The consultant terrified me. 
We won't know about baby until she is born but from what I've read if she has a blockage something called gut atresia in babies she may have to have an operation when she born.
I'm also at a higher risk of the baby being born with a birth defect!
Because there is so much fluid if my water were to break the large amount of water could pull the cord out with the waters causing a cord prolapse!
It's so much to take in and the consultant just said "you have high fluid it's either a problem with you or baby and you could have a cord prolapse if your waters break. If you feel something come out when your waters break ring an ambulance".

This sounds crazy bit I'm hoping and praying that I have GD so there's a cause for it and that baby is okay. I've felt sick since the appointment.

Any experience in this ladies?


----------



## 2nd time

My friends just held me a baby shower which was fun and dh goes to get my new car in the morning exciting times


----------



## mommytobe11

PaiytonsMummy said:


> So I had my growth scan. Baby is weight 6lb 6oz which is brill for 36 weeks. They discovered I have polyhydraminos, which is too much amniotic fluid. It's measuring at 29.5cm!
> There are so many different things that can cause it.
> They have tested me for infections and GD. But it could also mean baby has a blockage in her gut! The consultant terrified me.
> We won't know about baby until she is born but from what I've read if she has a blockage something called gut atresia in babies she may have to have an operation when she born.
> I'm also at a higher risk of the baby being born with a birth defect!
> Because there is so much fluid if my water were to break the large amount of water could pull the cord out with the waters causing a cord prolapse!
> It's so much to take in and the consultant just said "you have high fluid it's either a problem with you or baby and you could have a cord prolapse if your waters break. If you feel something come out when your waters break ring an ambulance".
> 
> This sounds crazy bit I'm hoping and praying that I have GD so there's a cause for it and that baby is okay. I've felt sick since the appointment.
> 
> Any experience in this ladies?

Wow all that information sounds terrifying :nope: I'm so sorry, hopefully it's nothing and they were just preparing you for a worst case scenario that won't happen.


----------



## AllStar

mommytobe11 said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> So I had my growth scan. Baby is weight 6lb 6oz which is brill for 36 weeks. They discovered I have polyhydraminos, which is too much amniotic fluid. It's measuring at 29.5cm!
> There are so many different things that can cause it.
> They have tested me for infections and GD. But it could also mean baby has a blockage in her gut! The consultant terrified me.
> We won't know about baby until she is born but from what I've read if she has a blockage something called gut atresia in babies she may have to have an operation when she born.
> I'm also at a higher risk of the baby being born with a birth defect!
> Because there is so much fluid if my water were to break the large amount of water could pull the cord out with the waters causing a cord prolapse!
> It's so much to take in and the consultant just said "you have high fluid it's either a problem with you or baby and you could have a cord prolapse if your waters break. If you feel something come out when your waters break ring an ambulance".
> 
> This sounds crazy bit I'm hoping and praying that I have GD so there's a cause for it and that baby is okay. I've felt sick since the appointment.
> 
> Any experience in this ladies?
> 
> Wow all that information sounds terrifying :nope: I'm so sorry, hopefully it's nothing and they were just preparing you for a worst case scenario that won't happen.Click to expand...

Wow that's so much information to take in at one time! Poor you, we worry enough as it is without getting news like that at this stage. Fingers crossed eveything is fine and they're just preparing you like has been said. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry to hear hun hopefully its not serious, would they not just give you a section at 37-38 weeks to make sure nothing goes wrong with the cord/baby in labour ? id be demanding they take more precaution tbh. 

how is everyone today? ive bad hip/pelvis pain and i had painful bh throughout the night. i really feel like my body is close.. or wants me to suffer til my section in 3 weeks!!


----------



## 2nd time

I had a lovely baby shower last night never had one before even though I have had so many kids my friends are so thoughtful they all bought nappies baby wipes or infant formula which are definitely the most useful gifts for a mum of six lol. A couple of them added a bottle of fizz yo the gift bag so we can wet babies head when it arrives. I feel really blessed. And finally after months of stress and searching my dh is collecting my new car today I say car it's a 17 seater minibus bus that's what we need I'm going to be a white van mam lol


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I've my local birth centre this morning for my blood results and they've come back normal.
The midiwfe talked to me for aroynd 15 mins explaining lots of things to ease my mind.
She told me cord prolapse is very rare and with baby's head already being 4/5th engaged everything should be absolutely fine if my waters were to go.
I feel so much better after speaking to her now. 
And thank you ladies too &#128522;

I've been having lots of tightenings with period cramps this morning.
And it feels like she's trying to push further down into the pelvis too.
I'm kind of hoping she'll come a little early than my section date. That way once she's here and they can check her over I won't have to worry anymore.


----------



## wifey2013

PaiytonsMummy said:


> So I had my growth scan. Baby is weight 6lb 6oz which is brill for 36 weeks. They discovered I have polyhydraminos, which is too much amniotic fluid. It's measuring at 29.5cm!
> There are so many different things that can cause it.
> They have tested me for infections and GD. But it could also mean baby has a blockage in her gut! The consultant terrified me.
> We won't know about baby until she is born but from what I've read if she has a blockage something called gut atresia in babies she may have to have an operation when she born.
> I'm also at a higher risk of the baby being born with a birth defect!
> Because there is so much fluid if my water were to break the large amount of water could pull the cord out with the waters causing a cord prolapse!
> It's so much to take in and the consultant just said "you have high fluid it's either a problem with you or baby and you could have a cord prolapse if your waters break. If you feel something come out when your waters break ring an ambulance".
> 
> This sounds crazy bit I'm hoping and praying that I have GD so there's a cause for it and that baby is okay. I've felt sick since the appointment.
> 
> Any experience in this ladies?

Hey! So sorry you are dealing with this. At my scan at 34 weeks my amniotic levels were also measuring high - around 25. They didn't seem that concerned at all. They rang me back for another ultrasound at 36 weeks which I did last week. The fluid had dropped a bit but they still weren't concerned. They didn't mention anything to me about the cord coming out or birth defects. I had the same thing with DS#1 - too much fluid and then induced me on my due date. He ended up being totally fine.. I wouldn't make yourself worry (I know, easier said than done). Will they give you another scan to follow fluid levels?


----------



## wifey2013

PaiytonsMummy said:


> I've my local birth centre this morning for my blood results and they've come back normal.
> The midiwfe talked to me for aroynd 15 mins explaining lots of things to ease my mind.
> She told me cord prolapse is very rare and with baby's head already being 4/5th engaged everything should be absolutely fine if my waters were to go.
> I feel so much better after speaking to her now.
> And thank you ladies too &#128522;
> 
> I've been having lots of tightenings with period cramps this morning.
> And it feels like she's trying to push further down into the pelvis too.
> I'm kind of hoping she'll come a little early than my section date. That way once she's here and they can check her over I won't have to worry anymore.

Didn't see this when I replied to your last post! Glad you a feeling more at ease!


----------



## mommytobe11

PaiytonsMummy- so happy the midwife was able to ease your mind! 


I'm at work today and my back is killing me :brat: I'm pretty sure I've been feeling a lot of BH, especially at night. I never got them in my previous pregnancies so that's all new. My mom is convinced baby will try to come early.
Hoping to get my section date in 3 weeks at my 37 week appointment. i started putting a hospital bag together last night. I swore I wouldn't over pack but I want to bring all the clothes I have for her because girl clothes are just too cute! :haha:
Nothing else very exciting going on here. Just a waiting game now!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Thanks ladies.

My hospital bag is done. I think. I just need to add the things I can't put in until last minute like my charger and Kindle. I've got two large bags to take with me but I don't think I'll have enough baby clothes so hubby will have to bring up more supplies if needed. 

16 days until section! Seems so surreal.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> My hospital bag is done. I think. I just need to add the things I can't put in until last minute like my charger and Kindle. I've got two large bags to take with me but I don't think I'll have enough baby clothes so hubby will have to bring up more supplies if needed.
> 
> 16 days until section! Seems so surreal.

Wow 16 days! That seems so close! I just ordered my diaper bag so I can stop being a slacker and get out things packed in the next week or two. I don't know if it's third baby syndrome or what but I've put off doing a lot of things that I did super early with my girls :haha:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I just lost some of my mucus plug. Not a huge amount around the size of a 10p.
I lost a larger amount around 35 weeks.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Holy Braxton hicks! I need these things to chill out. They don't hurt but man are they super uncomfortable :dohh: 

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm sick of bh too. They're so uncomfortable.
Having mild cramps and backache tonight. I just can't get comfortable at all. My legs are super achy too. Feels like my belly is cutting off circulation to them &#128514;


----------



## 2nd time

I'm so over leg cramps does anyone have any tips it's apsolute agony


----------



## mommytobe11

2nd time said:


> I'm so over leg cramps does anyone have any tips it's apsolute agony

I've been getting a lot of leg cramps too :nope: I just try to stretch my legs but I've heard eating bananas is supposed to help.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

2nd time said:


> I'm so over leg cramps does anyone have any tips it's apsolute agony


Bananas and lots of water! Mine have gotten bad lately too :cry:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I've not had legs cramps at all this pregnancy. I eat bananas like they're going out of fashion so I'm presuming that's why I don't get them.


----------



## RedRose19

Anyone else have constant backache and rib pain. 
I didn't get much leg cramps.either I did in second tri get tense like pre cramps but never went further. Constant bh here too and I woke up this morning with swollen legs , feet and hands! I've got my 36 week appt tomorrow and I will be bringing this up!


----------



## 2nd time

I can't believe my bad luck at 5pm dd3 vomited all over her room @1am dd2 dd1 and ds1 vomited now daddy is ill and dd4 has a temp. I'm so scared I will get it as every time I get sick I end up in hospital with gallbladder pain and dehydration can't believe I have six sick people in my house.


----------



## glong88

Awww poor you I couldn't handle that much sick ha ha I hate illness. Could it be something they ate? Very strange for everyone to be hit at once. Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

So it seems this little lad has not put on much weight since the last appt ,less than a lb if the scans were accurate which I know they can be off ! But considering Jamie's weight slowed down and I also had signs of pre e , high blood pressure and protein in my urine they are being very on the ball. I confessed I don't really want to get a section but I don't wanna be induced either. So she said what we'll do is take it week by week, but i have to have a detailed scan next week and if he hasn't caught up weight wise and or I have pre e signs they will be considering keeping me In or taking him sooner! But it was all very relaxed and organised she absolutely lovely and reassuring I loved being there knowing she's looking aftetme. So back to the hospital in a week for scan and see her, but I have to see my local Dr Wednesday and if any blood pressure isssues to go back sooner. But baby Matthew is very low and I said I feel he's gonna pop out she said he looks like that too. She said I could try encourage him out a bit every night,my gym ball, sex, walking and epo every day. I pray he tries to make his own appearance soon as I know it means he's ready himself.


----------



## 2nd time

Well my luck didn't get better I'm in hospital with gallbladder pain and dehydration agghhh


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hope he does try to make his appearance soon for you redrose! And I hope your BP is good at your next appointment too.

Oh no 2nd! Wishing you a speeding recovery!


----------



## mommytobe11

I got my csection date this morning! :happydance: Baby will be here February 17th, three days after my own birthday &#128515;
They scheduled me at a different hospital than I had my first two so I was disappointed at first. When I asked the woman scheduling the section to switch me to the other hospital she said it's something I'd have to discuss with my doctor. And I'm not seeing him for two more weeks so I was annoyed. But after doing all the online research I can on this other hospital, I think I'll just stick with that one. Plus she said they prefer doing their csections at this hospital, so that has to be a good sign, right?


----------



## RedRose19

those that have gone into labour naturally how did it feel? me and dh dtd earlier and i have constand period pains so intense i have to pace at times!! but not tightenings or anything


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

My first labour started with period type cramps in my lower back and stomach with tightenings. 
My second started with loose bowels and period cramps constantly even when I wasn't having a tightening.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

My braxton hicks are so strong and intense this evening. Getting so cramps pains too but I think that's my spd.


----------



## 2nd time

Well luckily I'm home from hospital but not sure for how long baby is 3/5 engaged and feels like he could just fall out. I know the numbers don't mean much but boy do I feel pressure and a few pains


----------



## 2nd time

H


----------



## RedRose19

i know what you mean at my last appt i was told he was 3/5 too but annoyingly means they can still bob in and out at that stage, but hopefully it means the start of things for you.

i got my appt monday and there is an 95% chance im gonna be kept and induced due to his size but well see i just want him here


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I have my last midwife appointment on Wednesday! Then section the following week. I still don't feel prepared for our last baby to arrive. 
DH is finishing work next Friday so I'm going to get lots of sleep over the weekend!


----------



## wifey2013

Two more sleeps until my C! I can't believe we're going to meet our baby boy so soon. Still anxious about leaving my LO for three nights but I know he will be in good hands. I keep trying to make sure I am ready with everything I need, but can't help but feel like I am forgetting things. The hospital is close to home so I know I can get whatever I do forget, I'd just prefer to have everything at the ready. My call time is 6:30am, so I'm hoping the actual surgery will take place in the morning. Ahhhh :)


----------



## mommytobe11

I can't believe the first February babies will be here so soon!! Hope all goes smooth, wifey!! Can't wait for updates.


----------



## RedRose19

ive lost a good bit of my plug!! and i have bad period cramps now.. thoughts? could it be something? im hoping so but know you can loose your plug a good bit beforehand.
i guess its a waiting game!


----------



## Tryingagain3

39 weeks pregnant here still waiting!! I had my son at 39 weeks so feeling a little blah as I'd of liked to of had him by now! Hope all you ladies are ok!! Can't wait to start seeing babies! X


----------



## 2nd time

RedRose19 said:


> ive lost a good bit of my plug!! and i have bad period cramps now.. thoughts? could it be something? im hoping so but know you can loose your plug a good bit beforehand.
> i guess its a waiting game!

Sounds like the start of somthing good luck .

I have turned into a complete stress head my kids are driving me nuts and I need help but don't know where to go for it. I feel like such a bad mum atm


----------



## 2nd time

RedRose19 said:


> ive lost a good bit of my plug!! and i have bad period cramps now.. thoughts? could it be something? im hoping so but know you can loose your plug a good bit beforehand.
> i guess its a waiting game!

Sounds like the start of somthing good luck .

I have turned into a complete stress head my kids are driving me nuts and I need help but don't know where to go for it. I feel like such a bad mum atm


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I've been getting this too redrose but it fades after a few hours.

Wifey I'm so excited for you! I was the first in for my section last time and baby was born at 9.13am. It didn't seem like I was waiting ling because I had doctors to see from getting there.

Tryingagain, I hope your lo arrives for you soon. Are you having any signs or niggles? 

2nd, I've been so such a stressy cow lately too. When all the kids are in bed I feel so guilty. What do you mean you need help? 

I've had such severe right rib pain since Friday. It's even sore when I lie on my right side at night.
I wake up expecting it to be less sore with being led flat all night but it seems to be getting worse by the day! I thought rib pain was supposed to decrease once baby had started to engage?


----------



## 2nd time

PaiytonsMummy said:


> I've been getting this too redrose but it fades after a few hours.
> 
> Wifey I'm so excited for you! I was the first in for my section last time and baby was born at 9.13am. It didn't seem like I was waiting ling because I had doctors to see from getting there.
> 
> Tryingagain, I hope your lo arrives for you soon. Are you having any signs or niggles?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, I've been so such a stressy cow lately too. When all the kids are in bed I feel so guilty. What do you mean you need help?
> 
> I've had such severe right rib pain since Friday. It's even sore when I lie on my right side at night.
> I wake up expecting it to be less sore with being led flat all night but it seems to be getting worse by the day! I thought rib pain was supposed to decrease once baby had started to engage?

I mean with the kids lol I read that back and I look like a psyco lol. I rang my friend who is coming to stay for baby and she's coming a few days early to help out. She's been like a mum to me since mine died and I'm really lucky to have her but she's 400 miles away and we don't have any other help


----------



## 2nd time

PaiytonsMummy said:


> I've been getting this too redrose but it fades after a few hours.
> 
> Wifey I'm so excited for you! I was the first in for my section last time and baby was born at 9.13am. It didn't seem like I was waiting ling because I had doctors to see from getting there.
> 
> Tryingagain, I hope your lo arrives for you soon. Are you having any signs or niggles?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, I've been so such a stressy cow lately too. When all the kids are in bed I feel so guilty. What do you mean you need help?
> 
> I've had such severe right rib pain since Friday. It's even sore when I lie on my right side at night.
> I wake up expecting it to be less sore with being led flat all night but it seems to be getting worse by the day! I thought rib pain was supposed to decrease once baby had started to engage?

I mean with the kids lol I read that back and I look like a psyco lol. I rang my friend who is coming to stay for baby and she's coming a few days early to help out. She's been like a mum to me since mine died and I'm really lucky to have her but she's 400 miles away and we don't have any other help


----------



## Tryingagain3

Yes lots of cramps etc just never turns into anything :cry: x


----------



## glong88

3 weeks 5 days for me to go.... Can't wait. Finish work Thursday at 3pm so he can come anytime from then :)


----------



## AllStar

8 days til I go in to be induced! We're all ready for them now but I'd like them to stay in til then as it's easier to organise our other kids then. Although I'm really grateful they've stayed in this long and I am so ready for them to be born now!!


----------



## 2nd time

AllStar said:


> 8 days til I go in to be induced! We're all ready for them now but I'd like them to stay in til then as it's easier to organise our other kids then. Although I'm really grateful they've stayed in this long and I am so ready for them to be born now!!

Wow you have done really well to keep them baking this long


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Haha 2nd. Glad you have hee for help &#128522;

Allstar it's awesome that you've got this far! 8 days is so close!


----------



## glong88

Midwife tomorrow can't wait to hear baby and see how engaged I am xx


----------



## RedRose19

I just looked over.my.notes baby percentile dropped from 71st to the 27th in 4 weeks. So nervous about my scan tomorrow.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

How's everyone feeling? Anyone have any signs or possible symptoms of labor being around the corner? 

I'm feeling extremely tired lately. Heartburn is horrendous and almost every move this little boy makes now is painful to me. Although the little elbows/knees/feet rubbing across my stomach are a lot less painful than the pain/pressure I get in my lady business when he I'm guessing moves his head. I have my 36 week appt Friday. I'm hoping to be checked for any progress with my cervix just for fun to see how things are going (I know it doesn't mean much since my last baby I sat at 4cm for 2+ weeks) but it's always fun to know things are at least moving in the right direction :haha: 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AllStar

Hi, just a quick one to say the twins have arrived!! They couldn't wait an extra week and my water broke at 36 weeks 1 day and were born a couple of hours later :) both doing great and we're getting home from hospital later today!


----------



## 2nd time

AllStar said:


> Hi, just a quick one to say the twins have arrived!! They couldn't wait an extra week and my water broke at 36 weeks 1 day and were born a couple of hours later :) both doing great and we're getting home from hospital later today!

Wow congratulations can't wait for a picture


----------



## RedRose19

Wow congratulations all star! How are you feeling?

Just 14 days Max til I meet my little man.. feeling like it's gonna drag


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congrats all star :) my LO definitely isn't ready to make an appearance yet otherwise I would've coughed them out last night........ &#128532; Not had a viral infection last this long before! Got my 34wk midwife appointment this morning, had to cancel last week was too ill! Guessing it will be the same old take BP, use doppler sort of thing


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations Allstar! 

8 day countdown for me. The children ask me every morning when Halle is coming they're so excited. I'm getting more nervous as the days go on but I'm so ready for this pregnancy to be done!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congratulations allstar! 

Paiytonsmummy wow 8 days is so close! I would be so anxious and excited. My girls keep asking me when baby brother is coming too. They are so ready to see him. He was moving around like crazy last night and they were cracking up feeling/watching him. 

Ichigo sorry your sick darling! Hope you get to feeling better soon. 

RedRose 14days! Are you schedule for an induction or a c-section? Either way not much longer for you now! I fee like I'm getting close but like I'm still so far away :haha: I want him in until at least 38 weeks though so once we hit that mark I may go ahead and start trying to old wives tales to see if we can get anywhere :haha: I gave birth to both my girls at 39 weeks so hoping this little man isn't the stubborn one that goes overdue.


----------



## RedRose19

I'm supposed to be having a section but the closer I get the closer I dunno If I want it! It was my choice to have one cuz of my birth experience last time but I don't wanna go over either. I speak to my consultant on Monday so I think I'll express how I feel and she might suggest induction instead which I totally wanted to avoid but I'm trying to tell myself that this time will be a better experience, I hope anyway.
I just feel so confused tbh


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats all star!

My csection is 3 weeks from this Friday, feels forever away! We're so ready! I'm going to miss this girls movements, shes always sticking out a hand/foot on my right side.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm going to miss the movements too.
Redrose have you had a section before? I can honestly say the planned section last time was so nice compared to my awful labours. 
But like you said speak with your consultant I'm sure they can reassure you.


----------



## RedRose19

ive not had a section no.. its not the section itself i worry about but the recovery tbh. :(


----------



## Tryingagain3

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see pics of them!!! I bet they are beautiful. Hope your feeling ok. My due date is Sunday. So hopefully not long left for me x


----------



## Andi86

Congrats allstar! 

Question for you all. I got my strep B swab today. Did anyone else find it very uncomfortable? Almost painful? I've been feeling little pains randomly since and just had a speck of blood in my underwear just now. I remember it being uncomfortable when I got it done when I was pregnant with my son but not hours later. I assumed it was uncomfortable because of all the pressure I've had down there lately...maybe just super sensitive cervix when pregnant? I dunno anyone else have this. I'm usually fine with PAP tests and they usually involve more then just one quick swab so I'm assuming this is just a pregnant thing?


----------



## 2nd time

I was wondering why this pregnancy was dragging on abit . Then I worked out that since 2009 I have been pregnant for 247 weeks or 1729 days


----------



## wifey2013

Had my c-section on Monday afternoon! Proud to announce that baby Milo is here! Born at 6lbs 9oz.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Congratulations!!! Hope everything went well! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

wifey2013 said:


> Had my c-section on Monday afternoon! Proud to announce that baby Milo is here! Born at 6lbs 9oz.

Congratulations!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congratulations :)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Aww babies been born!! Pics please ladies when you get chance! ,


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats, wifey!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats wifey :)


----------



## glong88

Yay babies congratulations xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations &#128522; 
Pictures please when you're ready!


----------



## Andi86

Love seeing the babies are starting to arrive! Congrats!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My free breast pump should be delivered by the end of the week!! I feel like I'm way to excited about this :haha:


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> My free breast pump should be delivered by the end of the week!! I feel like I'm way to excited about this :haha:

I was really excited about mine too :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Seriously why have my kids come down with chicken pox so close to my due date agghhhhh


----------



## RedRose19

i did my first bit of hand expressing today and im delighted with the amount i got first go!! my dr said i could do it twice a day (because i was leaking and loosing so much) and with the added bonus that maybe it will bring on labour for me!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







16326075_10154958587239731_370370397_o.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow that's a good amount of milk! Hope it gets things moving for you! 


Headed to my 36 week appt now will update later :flower:


----------



## glong88

glong88 said:


> Yay babies congratulations xx


37 weeks today and even told I have gd :*


----------



## Tryingagain3

glong88 said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Yay babies congratulations xx
> 
> 
> 37 weeks today and even told I have gd :*Click to expand...

Oh dear glong what have they said?? X


----------



## Tryingagain3

RedRose19 said:


> i did my first bit of hand expressing today and im delighted with the amount i got first go!! my dr said i could do it twice a day (because i was leaking and loosing so much) and with the added bonus that maybe it will bring on labour for me!! :happydance:

Wow that's amazing! With my daughter my milk came in around 30 weeks and I was leaking but this time round I've still not started leaking.. although my boobs are so full and heavy x


----------



## Tryingagain3

It's my due date tomorrow.. and my sons 10th birthday. 
I have a feeling this is going to be the first time ever that I go overdue and I think I'm officially going to be a Feb love bug haha x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck trying! I hope you don't go too far over your due date. 

That's a great amount redrose. I can't wait yo try breastfeeding this time round!

3 days for me! I can't believe how fast my section date has come around. I still don't really feel completely ready.
Have lots of things to get done over the weekend so hopefully that will keep my mind occupied!


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> Yay babies congratulations xx
> 
> 
> 37 weeks today and even told I have gd :*Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear glong what have they said?? XClick to expand...

I'm monitoring blood levels until Tuesday then got an appointment with diabetic team. I am going to ask for induction 6th Feb so I'll be 38 plus 3. They normally want to deliver by 39 weeks apparently


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh glong I'm so sorry.! That's got to be frustrating so close to the end. 

Payitons eekkk three days is so close! Can't wait to hear how it 
goes. 

Trying can't believe your due tomorrow! Hope you don't go to overdue. 

Had my 36 week appt yesterday. 
Did my GBS swab and midwife checked my cervix. I'm 3cm. She asked if I had been contracting and I told her yes. It's nice to know all this pain and discomfort I've had in the last week is actually doing something :haha: due to my previous history of laboring quickly and being about an hour from our hospital I have been offered induction for the 20th (4 days prior to due date) which would make me 39+3. Midwife isn't sure I'll even make it to that date though. As I was leaving appt she told me to stay pregnant for at least another week :haha: I personally feel like we will at least get to 38 weeks. I don't think he will come before then. I'm just looking forward to having a "last day of work" planned now. My last day will be the 17th when i turn 39 weeks (unless he comes sooner)
It's so surreal to think it's so soon till he's here. Decided to get my bag packed this weekend and stop procrastinating :haha: 

Hope our ladies who have had their babies are all doing well.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Still waiting here.... anymore babies arrived yet? Xxxx


----------



## glong88

Tryingagain3 said:


> Still waiting here.... anymore babies arrived yet? Xxxx


Consultant booked me in for assessment of induction and all being well induction this Friday 3rd


----------



## 2nd time

Off to midwife in a bit hopefully I can have a sweep


----------



## ProudArmyWife

glong88 said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting here.... anymore babies arrived yet? Xxxx
> 
> 
> Consultant booked me in for assessment of induction and all being well induction this Friday 3rdClick to expand...


Oh wow glong so soon! Good luck!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Good luck ladies, everyone is expecting me to go overdue, doesn't really feel like the baby is any lower and not noticed any cramps or anything. 3 weeks still weirdly seems like forever though!


----------



## RedRose19

I'm getting a sweep Monday , and I've changed my section to induction on Thursday the 9th don't wanna do the section anymore


----------



## mommytobe11

I have an appointment tomorrow and I'll probably be changing my csection date. I want to deliver in a different hospital than they have me scheduled at. Hopefully it will move me up a couple days!

I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore. I'm going to miss it for sure and this is definitely my last pregnancy which is sad but I'm so done. I feel like I've been pregnant for an eternity!


----------



## mommytobe11

Had my 37 week appointment. Cervix is closed and baby is high. Not shocking news, my body has literally never dilated (not even after being induced for 36 hours with my first :grr: ). I'm keeping my csection date at the same hospital because they likely won't be able to get me in sooner. 

Nothing else to report. Just a waiting game now. 16 days to go!


----------



## 2nd time

I have been drinking raspberry leaf tea. Smelling clary sage and dancing round the living room. Not that I'm hoping to start anything lol


----------



## RedRose19

Same here lol plenty of dtd, raspberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil, gym ball bouncing,walking. But I don't expect it to bring baby out more prepare for my induction next week.


----------



## glong88

ProudArmyWife said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting here.... anymore babies arrived yet? Xxxx
> 
> 
> Consultant booked me in for assessment of induction and all being well induction this Friday 3rdClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow glong so soon! Good luck!Click to expand...


Less than 2 days to go. I'm getting scared. I really don't want him to come until Friday anyway as it's my sons 7th birthday tomorrow 2nd. Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

glong88 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting here.... anymore babies arrived yet? Xxxx
> 
> 
> Consultant booked me in for assessment of induction and all being well induction this Friday 3rdClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow glong so soon! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 days to go. I'm getting scared. I really don't want him to come until Friday anyway as it's my sons 7th birthday tomorrow 2nd. XxClick to expand...


Oh so their birthdays are only gonna be a day apart?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hurting pretty bad today. Lots of Braxton hicks and period type cramping. I want him to come early but I would like to hold him in for at least another week. Work is kicking my butt though and my feet and hands are so swollen! Can't wait to get home tonight and just relax. Really wish I had a warm bath to get in and just relax.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies my little man arrived yesterday 1st Feb at 06.23am weighing 8lb 12.5oz. Hes lovely. 
Labour was 3 hours start to finish so nice and quick. Hope you all are ok xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tryingagain3 said:


> Hi ladies my little man arrived yesterday 1st Feb at 06.23am weighing 8lb 12.5oz. Hes lovely.
> Labour was 3 hours start to finish so nice and quick. Hope you all are ok xxxx

Congratulations


----------



## mommytobe11

Tryingagain3 said:


> Hi ladies my little man arrived yesterday 1st Feb at 06.23am weighing 8lb 12.5oz. Hes lovely.
> Labour was 3 hours start to finish so nice and quick. Hope you all are ok xxxx

Congrats!!


----------



## RedRose19

Tryingagain3 said:


> Hi ladies my little man arrived yesterday 1st Feb at 06.23am weighing 8lb 12.5oz. Hes lovely.
> Labour was 3 hours start to finish so nice and quick. Hope you all are ok xxxx

:happydance: congratulations hun


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congrats :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

And the discomfort continues...contractions everyday and night. They are getting more crampy/painful and I have been to the bathroom a couple times today. Hopefully all good signs of things progressing. I have 37 weeks appt later today so we shall see how it all goes. 

Any more babies been born? 

Glong are you having induction today (or have you already had it? I'm not sure of the time difference)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I had my little girl on Monday! 2 days before my scheduled section.
I was just about to go to my pre op appointment when I heard/felt a huge pop and my waters went about 30 secs later around 1pm. 
I had polyhydraminos so the amount of fluid was unreal! Never seen anything like it &#128514;
We arrived at the hospital at 2pm (appointment time) was put onto the monitor and was contracting every 3-4 minutes. I wasn't feeling anything just 'braxton hicks' as I kept telling the midwife. 
She said you're definitely having contractions.
Because I wanted to still go ahead with the section they wanted to know if I was dilating so they knew how much time they had.
I was 3cm! I couldn't believe I wasn't feeling any sort of pain.
I was taken down almost straight away. I got my gentle section which was amazing.
We were able to watch the full operation (no drape) baby walked herself out after they got her head out. We got some fab pictures. 
She was delivered straight onto my chest and stayed there until we got into recovery.
Was such a differeny experience than my last section.
The staff were so good and did everything I wanted or asked for. Lots of the people in theatre had never seen a gentle section before and they were amazed. I had staff coming to see me in recovery and telling me how lovely it was to watch.
Even though it was classed as an emergency section it didn't feel anything like that.

Halle Reese was born at 16:38 weighing 7lb 11oz! 
She's feeding like a champ and we are so in love with her!


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats, PaiytonsMummy!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Just thought I'd upload a picture of my beautiful boy. Harry Patrick :cloud9: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6983.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tryingagain3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> I had my little girl on Monday! 2 days before my scheduled section.
> I was just about to go to my pre op appointment when I heard/felt a huge pop and my waters went about 30 secs later around 1pm.
> I had polyhydraminos so the amount of fluid was unreal! Never seen anything like it &#128514;
> We arrived at the hospital at 2pm (appointment time) was put onto the monitor and was contracting every 3-4 minutes. I wasn't feeling anything just 'braxton hicks' as I kept telling the midwife.
> She said you're definitely having contractions.
> Because I wanted to still go ahead with the section they wanted to know if I was dilating so they knew how much time they had.
> I was 3cm! I couldn't believe I wasn't feeling any sort of pain.
> I was taken down almost straight away. I got my gentle section which was amazing.
> We were able to watch the full operation (no drape) baby walked herself out after they got her head out. We got some fab pictures.
> She was delivered straight onto my chest and stayed there until we got into recovery.
> Was such a differeny experience than my last section.
> The staff were so good and did everything I wanted or asked for. Lots of the people in theatre had never seen a gentle section before and they were amazed. I had staff coming to see me in recovery and telling me how lovely it was to watch.
> Even though it was classed as an emergency section it didn't feel anything like that.
> 
> Halle Reese was born at 16:38 weighing 7lb 11oz!
> She's feeding like a champ and we are so in love with her!

Congratulations darling. So glad it all went well xxx


----------



## RedRose19

awww he is lovely !! im getting so nervous / excited about knowing this time next week ill be in hospital with my babba


----------



## mommytobe11

He's adorable, trying! Looks like he has a great head of hair!


----------



## RedRose19

Ok so today I've constantly period like cramps, and I feel everything is gonna make me cry at the drop of a hat. On off strong bh.. could this be anything or just the horrible part of end of pregnancy. I get a sweep in 2 days! I hope it will work


----------



## 2nd time

I had a sweep today went for a long walk and haven't stopped moving. I was 1 cm but just had a nice pain lol


----------



## glong88

glong88 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting here.... anymore babies arrived yet? Xxxx
> 
> 
> Consultant booked me in for assessment of induction and all being well induction this Friday 3rdClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow glong so soon! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 2 days to go. I'm getting scared. I really don't want him to come until Friday anyway as it's my sons 7th birthday tomorrow 2nd. XxClick to expand...


So induction went ahead on Friday 3rd Feb. First pessary 11.30 am nothing happened until 5.30 pm then suddenly contractions quick fast and very close together. Checked at 6.25 and was 3cm so waters where broken moved to delivery and it all moved very fast. I felt ready to push by 8.15 but was checked and only 7cm so tried to hold off. By 8.30 I was just pushing. 8.36 my little man still not named was born 8lb 6oz 3780kg.

Sadly he's currently in scbu with breathing and heart issues so we are still in hospital but hopefully another 48 hours and we will have answers from tests


----------



## 2nd time

I'm losing my plug I am probably too excited lol bet nothing happens


----------



## RedRose19

Woke at 5 am lost a lot of plug, went for my appt told me.I was 2cm did a sweep and sent me on my way rest of my plug came.away all bloody so had my show and now pains every 20 mins but that's it so far. It wasn't enough to keep me. I'm exhausted so currently resting a bit but gonna get up and get active.. what's the best way to get it going from here I'm.in Agony


----------



## 2nd time

Bouncing on a ball


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Def get bouncing on the ball or go for a walk if you can tolerate it.

I'm pretty sure I just lost some of my plug too. When I wipe it was this big glob of what looked like snot :haha: I had to keep wiping trying to get it all. DH and I :sex: last night so wondering if maybe that stirred things up a bit...wishful thinking right :haha: 

Glong any update on your little guy? Hope all is well!


----------



## 2nd time

We had a little session this am hoping to move the things


----------



## CazM 2011

I had my little girl on 1st February, 9.03pm, 6lb 11oz, phoebe grace :cloud9: ended up in hospital for almost the whole week before as I was really ill but well enough to be induced on the 1st, went from 3cm to. A baby in about an hour, she was ready to arrive :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6517.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

CazM 2011 said:


> I had my little girl on 1st February, 9.03pm, 6lb 11oz, phoebe grace :cloud9: ended up in hospital for almost the whole week before as I was really ill but well enough to be induced on the 1st, went from 3cm to. A baby in about an hour, she was ready to arrive :haha:

Congratulations! She is precious!


----------



## RedRose19

My little man didn't wanna wait for anyone had him so fast my epi hadn't kicked in and I felt everything! but it's ok he was totally worth it. He arrived this morning at 8.55 am weighing 6lbs 13ozs :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG6766.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommytobe11

Congrats on all the new babies!! They're all coming so quick!

I'm getting so anxious and excited for my section next week!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congratulations Red! Glad to see your sweep went somewhere :flower: 

I'm hoping my cervix will be favorable for a sweep at my appt on Friday.


----------



## RedRose19

I started myself before the sweep tho, it helped speed me up I think but definitely started before the sweep


----------



## mommytobe11

I had my 38 week appointment this morning. Nothing new to report, this has been such an easy going pregnancy (except the first couple of months when I was super sick). I lost a pound from last week, making total weight gain 21lbs :shock: I gained double that in each of my previous pregnancies. My blood pressure has also been perfect throughout, whereas I had high blood pressure with my boys. I'm so grateful but of course can't help but think this must mean there is something wrong with baby!! :dohh: I hate thinking that way but everything has been so great I can't help but wonder WHY. Ugh.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations to all the new mummies! Hope you're all well!
Halle is 9 days old now! I can't believe how fast the time is going.
She's such an angel and I'm loving feeding her.
Really wish I'd have tried BF before.


----------



## Andi86

mommytobe11 said:


> I had my 38 week appointment this morning. Nothing new to report, this has been such an easy going pregnancy (except the first couple of months when I was super sick). I lost a pound from last week, making total weight gain 21lbs :shock: I gained double that in each of my previous pregnancies. My blood pressure has also been perfect throughout, whereas I had high blood pressure with my boys. I'm so grateful but of course can't help but think this must mean there is something wrong with baby!! :dohh: I hate thinking that way but everything has been so great I can't help but wonder WHY. Ugh.

Glad everything is going good! I'm the opposite of you. With my son pregnancy was so easy and great. This time has been rough. Im up 50lbs! I had my 38 week appt yesterday. My blood pressure is up, protein in my urine, and I've had lots of swelling in my feet. They are concerned about preeclampsia so im being monitored this week and see what happens by next Tuesday. My doctor said he may induce me depending how this week goes. Good luck to you!


----------



## 0203

Congratulations on all the new babies. Good luck to those still waiting.

My little boy has arrived, he was born in the car on the way to hospital but it was actually quite calm just very very quick. I keep going over in my head that I should have done something different but he is perfect!


----------



## mommytobe11

Andi86 said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> I had my 38 week appointment this morning. Nothing new to report, this has been such an easy going pregnancy (except the first couple of months when I was super sick). I lost a pound from last week, making total weight gain 21lbs :shock: I gained double that in each of my previous pregnancies. My blood pressure has also been perfect throughout, whereas I had high blood pressure with my boys. I'm so grateful but of course can't help but think this must mean there is something wrong with baby!! :dohh: I hate thinking that way but everything has been so great I can't help but wonder WHY. Ugh.
> 
> Glad everything is going good! I'm the opposite of you. With my son pregnancy was so easy and great. This time has been rough. Im up 50lbs! I had my 38 week appt yesterday. My blood pressure is up, protein in my urine, and I've had lots of swelling in my feet. They are concerned about preeclampsia so im being monitored this week and see what happens by next Tuesday. My doctor said he may induce me depending how this week goes. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

That was my first pregnancy! I ended up being induced due to pre-e, but thankfully it was also towards the end of my pregnancy. I remember feeling awful and having. blurry vision. Not fun!! Good luck to you, also! Hope all goes well!


----------



## mommytobe11

0203 said:


> Congratulations on all the new babies. Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> My little boy has arrived, he was born in the car on the way to hospital but it was actually quite calm just very very quick. I keep going over in my head that I should have done something different but he is perfect!

What a surprise! Congrats!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

38+1 here. Cervix was still high, but has softened, and I'm dilated to 1cm. I never dilated with DD2, and was induced a week late, so aim hopeful I'll go into labor on my own again like DD1. I've been having a lot of BH, some painful if I've had a busy day. Hubby is out of town for work til Sunday, so I'm just laying around til he gets home. I'd like her to stay put til 39w. Then I'll start going for walks, bouncing on my ball more, etc... 

Congratulations on all of the beautiful new babies!! Can't wait to be holding my girl!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

0203 said:


> Congratulations on all the new babies. Good luck to those still waiting.
> 
> My little boy has arrived, he was born in the car on the way to hospital but it was actually quite calm just very very quick. I keep going over in my head that I should have done something different but he is perfect!

Omg in the car! See I'm scared of that :haha: glad he is here and healthy though! Congratulations


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> I had my 38 week appointment this morning. Nothing new to report, this has been such an easy going pregnancy (except the first couple of months when I was super sick). I lost a pound from last week, making total weight gain 21lbs :shock: I gained double that in each of my previous pregnancies. My blood pressure has also been perfect throughout, whereas I had high blood pressure with my boys. I'm so grateful but of course can't help but think this must mean there is something wrong with baby!! :dohh: I hate thinking that way but everything has been so great I can't help but wonder WHY. Ugh.


I'm totally jealous you've only gained 21! I've almost gained 50 :cry: that's about 10lbs more than I gained with my girls.


----------



## glong88

One week old already
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170210_153649_851.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProudArmyWife

glong88 said:


> One week old already

Oh glong he is precious!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Water broke...in hospital waiting for contractions to pick up!! Can't wait to meet my littlest valentine :flower:


----------



## glong88

How exciting xxx


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> Water broke...in hospital waiting for contractions to pick up!! Can't wait to meet my littlest valentine :flower:

Yay so exciting! Hope all goes well!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Welcomed our little man this morning at 11:13am. He is 8lbs9oz of pure perfection. I'm so smitten and in love with my valentine


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congratulations :)


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> Welcomed our little man this morning at 11:13am. He is 8lbs9oz of pure perfection. I'm so smitten and in love with my valentine

Congrats! Him and I share a birthday! :) <3


----------



## Andi86

Getting induced tonight so I may have a Valentines baby too if my labour goes quick like my first one did! I went to my 39 week apt and my blood pressure was really high so they decided to induce today.

Congrats on all the newest babies born!


----------



## mommytobe11

Good luck, Andi!

So excited to see all these babies being born! My csection is this Friday and I cannot wait!! Counting down the hours :happydance:


----------



## Daemon

Baby isn't here yet :( got stretch and sweep done yesterday, it baby isn't here by Friday I get induced :(


----------



## Daemon

Just read over the last 10 pages, congrats on all the babies born &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Andi86

Welcomed my baby girl Feb 15th at 4:30 am. We are both home and doing well.


----------



## mommytobe11

My love bug is here! She is 8lbs 20in long. I had a great scheduled csection, although everything started out pretty dramatic. It took them 5 attempts and 3 people to get my IV in :wacko: the doctor was late, there was an issue with my insurance and I hate everything about having a catheter. But she's here! Nursing and sleeping like a champ :cloud9:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Congrats :) glad it all worked out well in the end. I'm due tomorrow, just seen midwife baby is 3/5 engaged and back in LOA position (was back to back last appointment ) hopefully it will make an appearance during the next week!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

mommytobe11 said:


> My love bug is here! She is 8lbs 20in long. I had a great scheduled csection, although everything started out pretty dramatic. It took them 5 attempts and 3 people to get my IV in :wacko: the doctor was late, there was an issue with my insurance and I hate everything about having a catheter. But she's here! Nursing and sleeping like a champ :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 986985

Congratulations! She's a beauty!


----------



## 2nd time

My beautiful baby boy made his appearance at 12.15 am on 20/02/17 he weighed 7lb 3oz he is beautiful was home for breakfast and his 5 sisters and brothers love him to bits.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Happy due date to me! Still dilated to 1, 50% effaced, and baby is not yet engaged. Waiting game for now...


----------



## mommytobe11

Happy due date, redheadbabies!

For those who's LOs have arrived, how is everything going? We got home from the hospital 3 days ago and baby is a dream! So so perfect. Our real challenge has been our older kids who have been acting out a bit. It's to be expected but still frustrating. Once I can drive again and we can start falling back into our old routine, I think things will get better. I hope anyway!


----------



## 2nd time

Suprisingly our main issue with baby is that he's sleeping through the night last night he managed 8.5 hours I'm going to have to set an alarm to wake him for a feed.


----------



## wifey2013

Congrats on all the new arrivals!!


It's so hard to believe that we have a one month old as of today! Time is flying by. I'm still recovering from my c-section, and having a minor complication from the spinal. Pulsating/throwing pain from my lower spine that moves all the way up to my neck, radiates for a few minutes and stops. It comes as goes and isn't very pleasant. LO is doing great! I had to stop BF for personal reasons and he's taking the formula like a champ. He loves to eat and has gone from 6lbs 11oz to 8.5lbs in 4 weeks. We're having one feed before bed at around midnight, he'll wake about 4-4;30 and then sleep until 8. It's working well so far. My DS1 is adjusting quite well but still doesn't want to get too close to his new brother. The hardest part for me is not being able to lift DS1. 

How are you all adjusting to having a new babe at home?


----------



## glong88

Cohen will be 3 weeks tomorrow. He was born 8lb 6oz. Dropped to 7lb 11oz and is now 8lb 14oz. Little chubby monster.

He was 4oz every 4 hours. Plus before 8pm and 8am feeds has half hour of boobie too (but only 3oz milk)

I love being a mummy again


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Halle is almost 4 weeks now. We breastfed for 2 weeks but unfortunately had to stop due to her weight gain being very minimal and it was causing me to really stress and panic over it.
My others were formula fed so barely lost any weight. Halle lost 12 Oz in the first 5 days and is now only just over her birth weight at 3+4 weeks!
I'm so gutted about it but happy she is now gaining. She was the perfect baby to breastfeed. Perfect latch, no nipple pain at all. But she would go 4-5 hours between feeds which was worrying.
I really miss the extra bonding we got while feeding though. Makes me wish I'd have tried it with my others now. 
Other than feeding issues she's an angel. Her brothers and sister are constantly doting on her. She has fit really well into our family life. It's like she's always been here!


----------



## IchigoMewMew

So there's 7 hrs left of February here in the UK, don't think Baby will be making an appearance this month after all!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. My little Harry has had a rough time of it. We ended up with a 17 day stay in hospital. He had bronchiolitis but because he was only 9 days old when he got it it was really bad, his lungs partially collapsed and he's couldn't breathe properly on his own. But he he was strong and got through it and we've now been home a few days. He's so much better now. It honestly was the hardest time of my whole life! So glad it's over with. Can't believe he's going to be 5 weeks on wedesnday! Hope your all doing well and babies are been good!


----------



## Tryingagain3

My poorly baby boy. X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7121.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommytobe11

Omg that's awful :cry: poor baby. I can't imagine how had that was for you. So happy he's home and feeling better!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Poor Harry! So glad he's home and doing better. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## IchigoMewMew

Hope he feels better. My February love bug arrived today, 12 days late! Full head of dark curly hair so cute


----------



## mommytobe11

IchigoMewMew said:


> Hope he feels better. My February love bug arrived today, 12 days late! Full head of dark curly hair so cute

Congrats!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

IchigoMewMew said:


> Hope he feels better. My February love bug arrived today, 12 days late! Full head of dark curly hair so cute

Congratulations!


----------



## AllStar

Tryingagain3 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. My little Harry has had a rough time of it. We ended up with a 17 day stay in hospital. He had bronchiolitis but because he was only 9 days old when he got it it was really bad, his lungs partially collapsed and he's couldn't breathe properly on his own. But he he was strong and got through it and we've now been home a few days. He's so much better now. It honestly was the hardest time of my whole life! So glad it's over with. Can't believe he's going to be 5 weeks on wedesnday! Hope your all doing well and babies are been good!

So glad he's doing better. We had the same thing with our smaller twin. Bronciolitus and was airlifted to a special children's hospital and was on a ventilator for a few days. Such a horrible scary time isn't it. That was when they were 2 weeks old, they are 6 weeks now and have been doing really well. They have another cold though at the moment so I'm terrified of it happening again :(


----------



## Tryingagain3

AllStar said:


> Tryingagain3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. My little Harry has had a rough time of it. We ended up with a 17 day stay in hospital. He had bronchiolitis but because he was only 9 days old when he got it it was really bad, his lungs partially collapsed and he's couldn't breathe properly on his own. But he he was strong and got through it and we've now been home a few days. He's so much better now. It honestly was the hardest time of my whole life! So glad it's over with. Can't believe he's going to be 5 weeks on wedesnday! Hope your all doing well and babies are been good!
> 
> So glad he's doing better. We had the same thing with our smaller twin. Bronciolitus and was airlifted to a special children's hospital and was on a ventilator for a few days. Such a horrible scary time isn't it. That was when they were 2 weeks old, they are 6 weeks now and have been doing really well. They have another cold though at the moment so I'm terrified of it happening again :(Click to expand...

Hope your little ones are ok now Hun it is so so scary!!! Big hugs.
So are all the babies here now?? How is everyone coping? Lack of sleep? Harry slept 5 hours straight for the first time last night! Normally wakes every 2 hours! He was 6weeks old yesterday x


----------



## glong88

Cohen seems to sleep well until his feed at 3am then doesn't really settle well so it's a long day for me


----------



## mommytobe11

My little one will be one month tomorrow! She's already fitting into 3 month clothes :shock: she has her one month check up tomorrow so I'm excited to see how much she weighs. 
Sleep could be better. She wakes every 2 hours right now. I go back to work next week so crossing my fingers for a miracle and she starts sleeping longer stretches this week!


----------



## glong88

mommytobe11 said:


> My little one will be one month tomorrow! She's already fitting into 3 month clothes :shock: she has her one month check up tomorrow so I'm excited to see how much she weighs.
> Sleep could be better. She wakes every 2 hours right now. I go back to work next week so crossing my fingers for a miracle and she starts sleeping longer stretches this week!



Back to work?!?!?!?! Oh my days I couldn't think of this right now


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My LO is growing like a weed as well! He turned 1 month on the 14th. He's nursing like a champ (first time I've been successful with breastfeeding :happydance: ) wearing 3 month clothing already which he's almost to long for :dohh: nights are hit or miss on how well he sleeps. Usually he wills nurse around 8 or 9 and then sleep till 12 or 1 and then it's about every two hours for the rest of the night until about 7am when I am up for the day with my other two. 

Mommytobe11 did you want to go back so soon or did you have to? I have 4 more weeks until I go back and I'm dreading it already.


----------



## mommytobe11

glong88 said:


> mommytobe11 said:
> 
> 
> My little one will be one month tomorrow! She's already fitting into 3 month clothes :shock: she has her one month check up tomorrow so I'm excited to see how much she weighs.
> Sleep could be better. She wakes every 2 hours right now. I go back to work next week so crossing my fingers for a miracle and she starts sleeping longer stretches this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work?!?!?!?! Oh my days I couldn't think of this right nowClick to expand...

Good ol' US of A :nope:


----------



## mommytobe11

ProudArmyWife said:


> My LO is growing like a weed as well! He turned 1 month on the 14th. He's nursing like a champ (first time I've been successful with breastfeeding :happydance: ) wearing 3 month clothing already which he's almost to long for :dohh: nights are hit or miss on how well he sleeps. Usually he wills nurse around 8 or 9 and then sleep till 12 or 1 and then it's about every two hours for the rest of the night until about 7am when I am up for the day with my other two.
> 
> Mommytobe11 did you want to go back so soon or did you have to? I have 4 more weeks until I go back and I'm dreading it already.

I really wish I didn't have to. But I'm a hairstylist and work for myself so can't risk losing clients and if I don't work I don't make money. It sucks. SUCKS. The only thing that makes me feel a little ok is that I only work two days a week.


----------



## jellyfish24

Congratulations everyone on the new arrivals! Our identical twin boys Riley and Finley were born on the 4th of Feb. I was originally induced for natural delivery but took 4 days for any activity so it was a c-sec in the end. Both boys were healthy and good weights, 5lb9 and 5lb6. Neither needed special care and we were home a few days later. They are now 9 weeks old and growing by the second! Recovered really well from section just thankful that everything went well. Hope you're all enjoying time with your new bundles of joy :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

How Is everyone doing? It's been super quiet in here lately. Everything is going well here with my little man. We are breastfeeding like champions. I was never successful with my other two so I'm very excited this time. I have 171.5oz in the freezer for when I go back to work which sadly is tomorrow :cry: little mans 2 month check up was this past Friday and he is now 24in and 14lbs8oz. He is growing like a little weed and now wearing 6 month clothing. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Would love to hear some updates :flower:


----------



## IchigoMewMew

My DD was eventually born on 6th march so is "only" 6 weeks old. She lost quite a lot of weight initially but has since put on 2lbs with an 80% tongue tie! They weighed her when they cut it a week ago and she's due to be weighed at her 6 week check tomorrow so will see if she's putting it on faster. She's almost too long for 0-3m clothes already and was only 9lb1oz last week! Should last at least another 3lbs in theory although that didn't work for size 1 nappies! Proud army wife are you in the usa? We are blessed in the uk with our maternity in comparison, hopefully it will stay that way in the future as i believe the eu set guidelines for that sort of thing! (Although no.2 was/is completely off the table after my labour experience and itxwasn't really that bad in the grand scheme of things!)


----------



## glong88

Hello all.

Cohen is 11 weeks old today
He was weighed 2 weeks ago and was 12lb 12oz. I love being a mummy again.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

IchigoMewMew said:


> My DD was eventually born on 6th march so is "only" 6 weeks old. She lost quite a lot of weight initially but has since put on 2lbs with an 80% tongue tie! They weighed her when they cut it a week ago and she's due to be weighed at her 6 week check tomorrow so will see if she's putting it on faster. She's almost too long for 0-3m clothes already and was only 9lb1oz last week! Should last at least another 3lbs in theory although that didn't work for size 1 nappies! Proud army wife are you in the usa? We are blessed in the uk with our maternity in comparison, hopefully it will stay that way in the future as i believe the eu set guidelines for that sort of thing! (Although no.2 was/is completely off the table after my labour experience and itxwasn't really that bad in the grand scheme of things!)

Yes I am in the US. I got to stay home for 9 weeks but we are starting to struggle a bit so I had to go back. My first week back wasn't horrible but I definitely missed my little man.


----------

